# The TGA Growers Club



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

So there was more and more peeps growing various TGA strains n i thought why not have a thread dedicated to the awesomeness that is TGA, Sub n Jilly put a lot of work into the beans and the strains, and are great folks to do business with.

so come one come all show us your girls, ask questions and hopefully someone will answer them haha

Don G&T


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Ding Dong, Don, Ill be growing jack the ripper very soon, as soon as i got some space hehehe>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

oi oi westy! <<<<<<

Dairy Queen n Querkle as soon as i can get some space, ive been considering giving some away so i can start over lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive already given away 5 plants so i can do it sooner rather than laters lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 23, 2009)

hopefully ill have some sometime soon too. if you guys think its a worth a try im there. they have two strains that i really want.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

got 9 querkle in flower blue moonshine and purple wrecks as seedlings,,,to make it even more mind bending pollinating a decent branch of querkle x bluemoonshine (purple heaven) and blue moonshine x purple wreck ( purple moonshine) because of the high thc level, and blue moonshine seeds , querkle seeds, purple wreck seeds,,breeding room in full operation. subscribed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

raiderman said:


> got 9 querkle in flower blue moonshine and purple wrecks as seedlings,,,to make it even more mind bending pollinating a decent branch of querkle x bluemoonshine (purple heaven) and blue moonshine x purple wreck ( purple moonshine) because of the high thc level, and blue moonshine seeds , querkle seeds, purple wreck seeds,,breeding room in full operation. subscribed.


now that sounds like some serious chronic man purple heaven sounds like it will be delicious grapey blueberry, will be some really dark dank...


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that sounds like some serious chronic man purple heaven sounds like it will be delicious grapey blueberry, will be some really dark dank...


i.m moving after this las purple grow in the stix in east texas,gonna take a bit to re settup,,,may send out a few 10 pacs for testing ,will pm you in particular if interested wen thier ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

mos def raiderman that would be sweet man, you gettin into the breeding game then? tryna be the next subcool lol


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mos def raiderman that would be sweet man, you gettin into the breeding game then? tryna be the next subcool lol


 one never knows wat i have in mind.R.
wen iget moved doing some breeding with the most resinour white widow i can find and add some purps, querkle as well, purple kush and the widow,,,but for now were on this one .later DG.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

I got them ten dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 im probably gonna pop alongside the jtr so maybe there will be beans a plenty for us boys lol, gota get at least 1 good male out of 15 reg seeds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

i never thought when i started out id be hoping for males haha, good luck westy


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the invite DGT. I think I splashed my camera with some water yesterday while I was watering the plants because I can see nothing but a blank screen when it comes on. The Jack's Cleaner II #1 has 2 mutations that I wanted to get pic's of. First is the 7th node fan leaf has 9 fingers, not that unusual, however one of the blades is coming out of the center of the leaf. The other 8 blades make a full circle and then one blade is growing straight out of the leaf. Weird. The second on the same plant is the extra leaf at the 8th node. It has 3 leaves instead of 2 opposing leaves. The male Vortex is pushing out pods at almost all the top nodes now. I will have to take it out soon and put it in it's own room. DQ#2 is showing but is to small to see what it is yet. I will have to repot the Snowdawg#3 tonight. The sunshine from yesterday put a good inch on it and it's getting to big for the cup.....

The strain I didn't get and wish I would is the Space Jill, the next generation Space Queen. I love anything racy and hope one of the DQ's pushes towards the C-99.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

aw shit man sucks bout the camera  so far you had the most pics of the TGA strains going. fans growing out of fans eh?! frankencleaner lol 

im especially interested in the Dairy queen i think the pheno's will be really interesting to compare the c99 leanings to the cheese traits...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you get any of the DQ's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah 5 dq and 5 querkle! kinda wish id ordered space queen too tho


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah 5 dq and 5 querkle! kinda wish id ordered space queen too tho


 i bot the querkle beans in hope i can and probably will,get good urkle pheno for bluemoonshine,,, also i see purple moonshine has been spoken for. i thot purple rain would be a good one for project.


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 23, 2009)

im gonna get some deep purple and quirkle as soon as it all goes well.

deep purple aint on the list can one of you guys let me know what the fuck im supposed to do. i pm'd subcool and he said its on its way in stock but im not sure whether he was talking about quirkle.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im gonna get some deep purple and quirkle as soon as it all goes well.
> 
> deep purple aint on the list can one of you guys let me know what the fuck im supposed to do. i pm'd subcool and he said its on its way in stock but im not sure whether he was talking about quirkle.


 if its not on the list you cant get them,, wait and do daily drive-bys and i'm sure you will. gotta be patient at breedbay.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 2 XL Jack Rippers going rite now they are 4 ft tall and I flipped the lights a few days back to 12/12 they have there own 1000 w lamp and c02 you can see pics in my grow journal I will take some pics in the morning so every one can see how beautiful they are..


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I have 2 XL Jack Rippers going rite now they are 4 ft tall and I flipped the lights a few days back to 12/12 they have there own 1000 w lamp and c02 you can see pics in my grow journal I will take some pics in the morning so every one can see how beautiful they are..


next time try 12 12 wen thier 6 inches to get nex time, 3 ft max.... your gonna hava 8 footer for sure.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> I have 2 XL Jack Rippers going rite now they are 4 ft tall and I flipped the lights a few days back to 12/12 they have there own 1000 w lamp and c02 you can see pics in my grow journal I will take some pics in the morning so every one can see how beautiful they are..


Where's your link? Your sig isn't a link.....


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if its not on the list you cant get them,, wait and do daily drive-bys and i'm sure you will. gotta be patient at breedbay.


ok cool sounds like a plan lol.

thanks for that your a champion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

word TGA faithful! the man put out a tga strain guide

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/75474-tga-strain-guide.html

great info


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

sup TGA fiends! ive read the info on querkle n that its a notorious slow grower anyone have any idea how long a veg period this strain needs? i was plannin on giving it about 6-7weeks from seed.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

Id say off the top of my head till it preflowers but who knos how long that is, if it aint preflowerd by 7 weeks ill be surprised mate.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 2, 2009)

wouldnt have a clue

anyone know where deep purple is available, id also like querkle. i want these two strains but the place subcool told me to go isnt stocking it (hempdepot.ca). i pm'd him last time i knew he was online but no reply so im kinda in a bungle. this sucks


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/login.php
try here jester, urll have to join.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks westie your a champion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

the man pm'd me back said 2 months was perfect!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

5 Querkle, so indie from the off!


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

beautiful 

im so jeleous guys. hopefully soon though.

what happened to the others don???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

my dairy queen im holding off on till the winter months i heard its a bit heat sensitive. my tent is crispy fried at the mo


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

nah the ones on the outside of the quirkle. 

they look like they have a story to tell lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

oh hahaha those on the edge lol the ones directly above are a cheese n psychosis clone each, they hadnt quite fully rooted before i needed to remove them from the prop as all the others had, so i took a chance thawt theyd pull through and so far so good looks like one has rooted and the others still deciding, i was thinking about putting a plastic bottle cut in two round her n clingfilming round to seal but as i have 9 other well rooted clones VVV


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah i see your point. id probably leave the stragglers to die too lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

im not giving up on them just yet lol just not worryin bout them! so whens your tga show starting dude!?


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

just rest half a coke bottle on the soil over the plant as a make do prop do i used to do it all the time b4 i gota prop lol ghetto style


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not giving up on them just yet lol just not worryin bout them! so whens your tga show starting dude!?


soon hopefully deep purple and quirkle hopefully.


mr west said:


> just rest half a coke bottle on the soil over the plant as a make do prop do i used to do it all the time b4 i gota prop lol ghetto style


thats what i was gonna say lol. thats all i do. go the ghetto grow . people gotta stop hating the ghetto grows... some ghetto shit is just out right clever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

in the ghettoooooooooooo

if it works man jobs a good un!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Deep-Purple-5-seed-pack&id=110145
well i understand from don that the boys at breedbay are a tad slow at processing the beans so hopefully we'll be hearin from them sometime this week wen they get round to taking the money and sending the beans lol.
cant wait to get my hands on the dairy queens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

i had to phone 'bob' n tell him to process the card payment as usually people just PM him from the forum, he said but as the forum at bidzbay is completely bollox compared to RIU i had no idea bout this...


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

wen i click the link go to the message board it just sends me to a page with seur bulks address and phone number lol. I did ring up on Monday and spoke to some guy who told me if its on the site itll get processed??? So im just watching my bank account to know wen they take the money lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

hahah ring him and tell him the money hasn't been taken and tell his stoner arse to put the bong doon for a minute and get it sorted lol you should get an email to say its been processed instantly lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

theres so many nice looking ones isnt there lol..


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

well I too am a stoner and find it hard talking to ppl on the phone but wen i get a second invoice email for the dp beans ill ring him again. hehehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

lol you do what makes ya happy bro i guess your in no rush with all that cheese about eh!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you do what makes ya happy bro i guess your in no rush with all that cheese about eh!


Aye for real man and I got my jack flash to start too so if i wanna plant beans i can lol.

Opps edit: they jack the rippers lol. Damn this cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

JF is an awesome strain i remember lookin in awe at londons


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry jack the ripper not jack flash lol ><><


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

still a great strain man the pedigree is impressive, 

Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA

thats gonna be one hell of a ride man


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

is that jack the rippers perantage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

yup

Jack the Ripper
Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
High Times Top Ten list 2006
Featured in the Big Book of Buds 3 Page 86,87,88,89

Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. A true 8 week Sativa Haze the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced.
This plant will produce triangle shaped spear buds that pretty much stopped active calyx growth early and produced copious amounts of resin instead, resin production was evident from day 12 in 12/12 but really started to fatten up the heads around day 50 or so.
I find it performs best unstopped with a long vegetive period. The high is very creeper at first you may think that its not so strong but then whammo...it hits you hard and there's no turning back then...you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time...the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking.
1. Phenotypes - Two main phenotypes both with a Lemon Haze smell and short growth one tends to be more a pine smell.
2. Height-Look for the Short Pheno/ Colas swell late
3.  Yield-Medium-Heavy / Moderate trim work
4. Indoor/ Outdoor
5. Best way to grow- Untopped and vegged to a full bush.
6. Harvest Window_8-9 weeks
7. Sativa/ Indica 70/30
8. Hybrid-Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA
9. High type-Intense, trippy, visual, phase shifting, increased heart rate, heavy crash increased appetite, pain relief, paranoia
[FONT=&quot]Taste Like: Lemon mango pine hash with a heavy haze influence
[/FONT]


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

sounds yummy cant wait lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 8, 2009)

Nor can I. If I wasn't needing to clone they would be in flower right now.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

they do say they like a good veg tho, how old are they now 5?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> they do say they like a good veg tho, how old are they now 5?


They were cracked on May 25th.... They have 13 nodes showing... I might try to take the tops tonight if I can stay up that late. My lady took me out last night and I'm a bit hung over.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Ive been hung over all day today 5 I feel ya pain lol.

I was on the stella last night lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been drinking beer all summer so last night I went back to my old fav.... Crown Royal.. I think I over did it because I love it so much I drink half a bottle before i know it.lol...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll post up a pic of the JTR later on. Their so tight with their node space I almost don't want to cut on them. I bet they make a huge bush of bud if I let them....


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

it wont be many days till i plant my 5 JTR's in coco, jus gotta pot on some of my plants in veg and wen they over that shock ill stick em in flower lol, then i can plant.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

just stumbled across this thread and been hearing alot about subcool on here.. where can i get some seeds or at least look at a list.
looking for a fourth mother.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

try here willy


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

Steer him to Hempdepot. Brad will hook you up right my friend....

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/greenhouse/index.html


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

that seems a lot of messing about to buy seeds tho, almost as bad a beedbay lol. I like to be able to clik and buy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah i just checked how you order it is a bit of a strain west. thats why i like pick and mix quick and easy ,get your singles grow em...dont like em throw em...do like em clone em....no excess seeds lying around un germed. i bought 10 greenhouse big bang once grew out three and all where very leafy pheno that never really densed up even given 11 weeks.....then i germed oer 7 only 3 popped and they where bad pheno,s aswell.......if i did,nt have them extra seeds i would have ordered something else


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> that seems a lot of messing about to buy seeds tho, almost as bad a beedbay lol. I like to be able to clik and buy


agreed...... no wait processed and sent within the next few days thats the way it should be. but hey we cant complain its these guys who are providing the service i spose. 

i dont really like the idea of signing up and giving my details though. lets just say i cant use too many seedbanks because they need to have a flexible payment plan. 
ive had my letter and i dont intend on getting another any time soon. 

besides subcool only answered half of my questions. its not hard to tell me where to get some DP beans from especially when the link to the site that stocks them is in his signature. to me that just doesnt seem like good business.

tho he did reply you just had to look into it to see what the man was on about. i think i was just to stoned at the time to notice lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

Pics of them.... The write up is in my thread.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

all of your strains look grand 5, and the chernobyl looks like its going to be a uniform xmas tree, are you planning on supercropping , lst or topping?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 10, 2009)

Took the tops for clones. They will all get flowered after they root and the mother plants will go on to bush out for posible more cuttings. The chernoybl #2 has wilted in shock this morning. I misted the dome again and have my fingers crossed. The JTR #2 is wilted as well but the rest are looking good.....


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jul 12, 2009)

does hemp depot send there seeds in breeder packs?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 12, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> does hemp depot send there seeds in breeder packs?


Mine just came in a small zip-lock with the names written on them (check the pic in the first few posts in my thread) but I don't know if TGA has a "Breeders pack"


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jul 12, 2009)

hemp depot is an authorized dealer?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes they are... Email brad at the link on their sight. Remember to take out the numbers in the email address.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 2, 2009)

I will be watchin this! Hope there's more action goinzon


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive finaly planted my 5 jack the ripper seeds this evening. Also i planted 5 skunk specials, i could have 10 males by september lol. praying for the girl fairy please please please.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive finaly planted my 5 jack the ripper seeds this evening. Also i planted 5 skunk specials, i could have 10 males by september lol. praying for the girl fairy please please please.


Concider this your official welcome to our exclusive club o cheesy one.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive finaly planted my 5 jack the ripper seeds this evening. Also i planted 5 skunk specials, i could have 10 males by september lol. praying for the girl fairy please please please.


hoooeee i can't wait to peep your babies (cross fingers) 

Jack the ripper is a strain I've been eyeing for a while, it's prob the first strain I'm getting for my next grow, whenever that is 

with westy growin subcool's gear, it oughta be amazing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

i just cant wait for peeps to start putting up pics of their TGA girls in flower ive not really seen any grown up versions other the the pics from breedbay.

its 3 weeks or so till my querkles go into flower..... booo


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

jus ada peek at em an nothing yet but its only been like 12ish hrs lol, you guys have got me a tad excited now, 8 week lemon haze lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

i wonder what the 2010 releases will be?!?!? id love to see psychosis crosses with some of the tga line space queen or maybe even the querkle or Dairy Queen hmmmmmm its making me salivate homer style.........


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

dunt think its out yet i think the psycho is only in the uk.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 7, 2009)

First tray is in the flower room. 8 more weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

looks like 5's gonna be the first to show us some tga porn!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

come on tga


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> come on tga


come on tga 

i can't wait to see how good these come out, it's the first strain on my list.

JTR, Vortex, Space Jill, Dairy Queen and White Widow.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

all 5 of my jtrs r up aswell as 5 skunk specials





these are the JTR's
and these are the skunks


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 9, 2009)

pardon my ignorance, i just started cultivating, but what exactly is a TGA. my curiosity was peaked upon reading the tags to this thread. lol there are some pretty flamboyant names in there. agent orange, chernobyl, jack the ripper. hopefully no one is planning a marijuana holocaust. or rather hopefully someone IS planning a marijuana holocaust. i'd be down to get super baked right about now (to some extent against my will). if there was smoke coming from the sky, my P.O. couldn't blame me for getting high. lol.

naw but seriosly, what is TGA?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it stands for the green alliance or somethin. Tga is just a seed bank. There must be a link here somewhere but ill post another one so u can have a look.......................TGA


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 9, 2009)

westy is such a nice guy.

look at him helpin out the newcomers


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

we've potted on the seedlings now so should be cool for a week or two lol. Fist pik is the jtr's and second i the skunk special.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 9, 2009)

The Green Avenger..... TGA. Looking good Mr west. What do you know about your skunks? Do they have a lot of afgani in them? Maybe find a smelly skunk and start rewriting the skunk cheese line?


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think it stands for the green alliance or somethin. Tga is just a seed bank. There must be a link here somewhere but ill post another one so u can have a look.......................TGA


ahhhh. gracias senor. those look like some downright amazing strains. they aren't feminised though... and 5 regular seeds from TGA costs the same as 5 feminised from nirvana.... 

is there a noticeable difference between these seeds and other seedbank's products? the pictures do look pretty fuckin dank lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say they are the upper end of the market, hang around and urll see as they all grow lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 12, 2009)

Were making progress. Just a few weeks and the flower room will have an all new look.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

well its just a few weeks since my last pic post.

Here are the JTR's 







and here are the skunk specials...


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 5, 2009)

SAweet. I'm in. Got 3 Vortex, 2 Jillybean, 2 Qleaner, and 2 Chernobyl going right now. Just wee little sprouts at the moment but I'll keep you guys updated. I did have 100% germ and sprout success so that was cool.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> well its just a few weeks since my last pic post.
> 
> Here are the JTR's
> 
> ...


Good thing ya got them labled, they are hard to tell apart..... I almost forgot about this thread. I'll have to get my camera out tonight and put up some Ch bud porn.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

also they in dif sized pots which helps tell them apart lol, Ill make sure they get proper labels wen they get potted on. Im thinkin of putting the tallest plants into 12 12 for a week or two to sex em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2009)

comin on a treat westy!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

PORN!!!!! Th Ch #1 is soooo covered in tric's it looks like a white strain..... My camera doesn't do them justice. The 2 new Vortex are up and going as well as the Grapefruit from reeferman. The other GF seed was a dud, another victim of damage in the mail.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

and the first TGA porn comes from 5!! cracking girls man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2009)

looking propper sexy loving the double serrations on the dunno?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 6, 2009)

It's the Chernoybl. I wish i had a good camera. Every time I try to get a good closeup the flash over exposes the pic. Plus it's an auto focus so I can't control the macro focus. The Ch#1 is absolutely covered with stichey goodness.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

your grow is instrumental in my seed purchase decision making 5, im reckoning the chernobyl and agent orange for my next tga run


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 11, 2009)

IVE GIVEN UP ON TGA 

im gonna try get some purple haze off of a certain someone i know and take it from there i think. and at least i know the purple in these strains are true breeding.

congrats though as you can see im jealous but well done guys there are some good plants there lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

No camera so no pic's. I fed all the mothers tonight. They were looking nitrogen deprived. First I cloned the Ch's, JTR#1, and JC#2. All the clones are awaiting room to move anywhere.

The Ch's are covered in Crystals. I snipped a 7 week bud off each to give them a test. They are drying on the light. The #1 had several Amber heads a few days ago but still has some clear. The #1 is taller by about 8-10" and looks frostier. The leaves are so coated that they hang down form the weight almost like melted ice cream.Ch#2 is stockier and the buds are denser. This plant didn't stretch as much. Very frosty but not like the #1. The JTR#2 is packing on some weight but not what i was hoping for. I will wait for the smoke report but from looks I'd say it's not a keeper.

Wed will be 7 full weeks for the Ch's so I'm looking forward to the chop soon after.... The JC#1 & #2 are packing on crystals. The #1 pheno smells just like lemon drops. It was so sweet my mouth watered. #2 has a similar smell but not as strong. The SD has very nice thick buds. The crystals are slowly picking up in this week. It is coming up on it's 4th week I think...(now I have to go back to look) I gave this tray and the ones that came in after it some nitrogen to see if I can boost their size a little.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

So can I be in the club guys? Here's my 9 subcool plants....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome Mared come one come all show off your tga babies!

what ya got in there?


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome Mared come one come all show off your tga babies!
> 
> what ya got in there?


Thanks, I got 3 Vortex, 2 Jillybean, 2 Qleaner, 2 Chernobyl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

nice variety man i think my next tga run after the dairy queen is going to be chernobyl after seeing 5's it looks like he tipped sugar on them lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

I just wish I had a camera to do them justice.....


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 22, 2009)

Im vegging chernoble,they dont look uniform like the other three strains Im vegging.(JTR,Chernoble,SB,SQ)


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

My 2 Chernoybl were different pheno also. The taller stretchy one has so many tric's on it the leaves curl down from the weight. The other is shorter and more compact.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea sub's gear has some quirks. Look at what happened to one of my Qleaner. It topped itself with a dead-end node. Sorry for the humongous pics, I can't get these to upload normally right now for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought I had about 7 males because of that stretch.Ive got seven of tall pheno and three of the short stout bastards.Great info,this info helps me because I was a little worried over the stretch .Ive had them undrer T5s and just moved them under the Hortilux Eyes last night Thanks and PEACE ( Ill start a journal in the next two weeks,check it out)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

now that is really weird mared?!

any way you can borrow a camera 5? i want to see some frosty chernobyl


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that is really weird mared?!
> 
> any way you can borrow a camera 5? i want to see some frosty chernobyl


I left it at the job site yesterday so I will have it tonight.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

woop wooop


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

that pic up above is cool lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 23, 2009)

Pic's. Read about it in my thread.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW [email protected] EPIC


----------



## givershit (Sep 26, 2009)

TGA Club, right on.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/235946-my-first-organic-grow-jilly.html

Nice lookin plants out there boys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

querkle @ 5 weeks


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> querkle @ 5 weeks


 
 Awesome man



So I wanted to report that I found sub's strains do indeed have high female/male ratio. Out of my nine seedlings..... seven girls The only downside is the two males were both the Qleaners so that strain won't be represented this time. Oh well, I think the other three strains will do just fine for now


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 1, 2009)

That qerkle looks nice, good yielder too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Awesome man
> So I wanted to report that I found sub's strains do indeed have high female/male ratio. Out of my nine seedlings..... seven girls The only downside is the two males were both the Qleaners so that strain won't be represented this time. Oh well, I think the other three strains will do just fine for now





natrone23 said:


> That qerkle looks nice, good yielder too?


*
cheers dudes yeah theres a couple of pheno's i got 3 girls out of 5 and only one of this pheno ^^^ definitely going to be some massive colas on it i topped it and its grown maybe 2 n a half to 3 feet taller with two buds like this and a few Q branches.

the other pheno is still good but less hairy and about 2/3 of the bud size. ill post some comparison pics sometime...

i pm'd sub to find out bout veg time n he said bout 7 weeks. they got 8 and their monstrous must be easy 5,6" *


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Qleaners are Jacks Cleaner X Querkle so I imagine some phenotypes are similar. Take a look at your one pheno picture next to a picture of Qleaners
Your Querkle





Qleaner








Querkle Phenotypes Two main females one Short and very purple with grape flavors, the variation is a slightly more SQ dom with a taller frame and more sativa buzz.

It would be interesting to see a picture of Space Queen to see if she looks similar 2.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

nice sleuthing nickbad! im still waiting on any purple colour on either pheno ?!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

They are coming around. Less than a week and the Ch's get the ax. Update in the thread.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

still melting i see lol. Lovely stuff five mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

looks so dense man! how long till they see the blade?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont show my plants dvd's any more lol, not after the matrix trilagy. Wouldnt want my plants to turn into a vampire lol even if blade is the coolest vampire out there lol imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

oh you merry quipper....


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

sometimes i canny help mesen mate, told ya i was smoking chedder lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks so dense man! how long till they see the blade?


Both the Chernobyl are dense. I checked again last night and still can't find more than 1 or 2 amber on any leaf I look at if I can find one. They started their 9th week of 12/12 on Wednesday. They are all swollen and have slowed down cylax production and almost completely cloudy tric's so they are ready at any time just no amber. I may take these Sat night at 9 1/2 weeks. I can always let the next batch go til I see amber.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> still melting i see lol. Lovely stuff five mate


Kinda what it does to my brain after smoking 2-3 bongs.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't wait for the JC to get done. It's in it's 7th week and has mostly cloudy tric's with a few clear. I'd say another week or so.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks the business mate, I stuck two jtrs in 1212 today so ill be having some bud porn in a few weeks


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw the pic's you have of it in veg. It looks like the ones I have in structure. I'm not happy with the #2 pheno and will be chopping the mother without even flowering her, don't want to waste the space. The Chernobyl#1 is from the JTR side of the parentage and is a waaaay better plant. I have faith that in my bag of 10 I have a much better pheno of JTR. I also haven't gotten a JTR #1 to flower yet. I put the first cutting in to flower about a week ago. I have 3-4 more cuttings from it that are in the next tray.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

I think all my jtrs are the same pheno all the same hight and with purp stalks and the leaf shape is identical. I had 2 plants out my 5 pack which have 3 leafe tops asa posed to 2 leafe tops and one of them is a defo boy lol not sure bout the other one


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think all my jtrs are the same pheno all the same hight and with purp stalks and the leaf shape is identical. I had 2 plants out my 5 pack which have 3 leafe tops asa posed to 2 leafe tops and one of them is a defo boy lol not sure bout the other one


By three leaves do you ean 3 bud sites like this one?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah, the boy has 3 bollocks at every node lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

querkle at 7wks


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

How much purple is in the buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

not as much as id hoped for literally just the tips and the other pheno none at all ive been feeding purple maxx in the feed and foliar but apparently they really turn in the last two weeks


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

How cool do they get at night? I hear the cooler temps help bring it on also.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

im generally at about 20c max n yeah ive heard the same ill maybe open the window but it may go down to about 9c and cooler ongoing. im not too bothered about the purple colour as long as its tasty n plentiful


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

Word up my brother, word up.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

IRIE MON !


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

if the plant has purple genetics you can bring the pigments out via cold its kinda like slowing down your plants metabolism and making it harder for it to produce the things it need to survive hence clorophyl production suffers revealing the underlying purple pigments. 

you can also bring it out with less nitrogen and *potassium* in its diet but yeah not advised as its not healthy for the plant. works though


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

BUD PORN!!!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 19, 2009)

for me why you shouldnt have lol.

looking good 5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

that be some sticky icky icky right there 5!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

agreed lol. 

fuck makes ya wanna start up some deep tissue culture lol. j.j i wish too much hastle if ya ask me but perhaps one day lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that be some sticky icky icky right there 5!


couldnt put it better myself lol plus im a lazy cheese head this mornning funnily enough


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 20, 2009)

Bout to join the bandwagon 5' 

*10 pack of Jilly Bean* on their way from the tude, I'll be up and running my new op at my new place around November 1st.

Expect pictures and a journal starting up round then. 

Anyone have personal experience with the jillybean?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Im flowering 21 of subs ladies,they have been flipped about 5 days and Ive got some beatiful plants.SB,SQ,chernobyl,Jtr........................Peace out


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Anybody know how much stretch chernobyl has?Any info would be great,thanks.I think my plants are going to be 5 footers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Bout to join the bandwagon 5'
> 
> *10 pack of Jilly Bean* on their way from the tude, I'll be up and running my new op at my new place around November 1st.
> 
> ...





Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Im flowering 21 of subs ladies,they have been flipped about 5 days and Ive got some beatiful plants.SB,SQ,chernobyl,Jtr........................Peace out


*welcome to the club lads! got some pics for us Mr Therapy Man??*


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 21, 2009)

JC #1&#2.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> JC #1&#2.....



How long did u leave em b4 chop? only got nine weeks left till xma lol and 13 weeks till my birthday, i got two jtr's in my flower tent bout a week in so wont be long b4 i can show some porn


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

i woulda left em longer personally but then again im only looking at a picnot lookin at them in front of me lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> How long did u leave em b4 chop? only got nine weeks left till xma lol and 13 weeks till my birthday, i got two jtr's in my flower tent bout a week in so wont be long b4 i can show some porn


These were put in the tent 9 weeks ago. No amber but all growth had stopped and the hairs were starting to retract. I was thinking about leaving them a little longer but needed to get my next tray in before it got out of control.



Jester88 said:


> i woulda left em longer personally but then again im only looking at a picnot lookin at them in front of me lol.


They probably could have went another week but then that goes 2 weeks past what the breeder recommends. As time goes on and the same plants come back through I will try harvesting at different times. I took a bud from the Ch1 at 7 weeks that was almost as good as it is at 9 weeks. The only difference really was that by 9 weeks they had put on a lot of weight.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

hmmm well i spose that wazS a good move then 

keep up the good work bro


----------



## brainwarp (Oct 22, 2009)

Got a single "Vortex" seedling....please please please be female! Did a lot of research to select this one. TGA either has good seeds or good descriptions, probably both. Completely stoked to inhale this one, but 5 or 6 months will seem like a long time.

I need to keep this one very compact to try and reduce the smell. It will be trimmed to make like six, 12" tall colas. Like a bonzai tree.

Pic's will be posted as it progresses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

BANZAI !!!!!!!!!!!! 

kool man lets see this LST vortex!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


querkle!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

ehy just thought id update. im a real member of the club now.. got my querkle and deep purple .

now i just gotta get off my ass and start these babies up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

get your grow on! jester! i cant wait to pop my deep purple either!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Whats the chernobyl smoke like Don?Ive got 6 or 7 ladies almost 3 weeks into flowering and was wondering how good the smoke is.....Also any smoke report on Space bomb would be great....thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

not sure man ive not popped any of my beans yet the pics previous are querkle. 

5 has grown them out n rates them tho man he can probably tell you better!

not actually seen anyone chime in with anything on the space bomb but it does look like a killer strain.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Nov 5, 2009)

I kept two mothers ,JTR and SB and all my plants look dank,My SQs are reaching for the roof and I think they will be close to 5 ft. when they are done.My chernobyls are all shorter stout phenos,theres supposed to be a stretchy pheno in chernobyl but I avoided it......peace


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get your grow on! jester! i cant wait to pop my deep purple either!


yeah me either lol. though querkle is more known to get purple hues apparently.

and i like how the deep purple seeds all look similar with the cool pattern. the querkle dont seem to have much of a pattern do they. they look like kickass beans though. the pattern must come from the purple urkel primarily. but agreed i cant wait to pop any of them lol.. KID IN A CANDY STORE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm not too fussed bout the purple colour its the berry taste in one of the pheno's that makes it worthwhile well at least for me.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah that would be awsome. my senses are tingling already.... what would you recommend first bro? im thinking querkle followed closely by by deep purple perhaps just a bit outa sink at least that way i can make use of any narnas if theres any .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

good thought yeah, i imagine you'll be cloning right? how many of each did you get? enough to hopefully get both pheno's from the querkle. 

ive not tried the deep purp yet but i imagine it will be much the same as the querkle. crossing one with the other if you get a male could give you a refined version of both?!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

sorta but hopefuly more to the urkel side if i get lucky lol. 

umm i got five of each and one of ma querkle beans looks knarly i cant wait to pop it. like i said the deep purple seeds are a bit more uniform but something tells me these querkle may be worth popping first and perhaps following through with something along the lines as you said. its more a mater of whether thats cool with subcool probably i dont see why it wouldnt be though.

and yeah you kinda have to clone to breed really not always though but it makes it easy. but like i said this will probably just be a little cross an refied from there as to stay away from whats rightfully someone elses ya know.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

uh oh i just had a close inspection at the beans and it seems the black knarly one was broken  so i have 4 querkle sorry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

boooo oh well man you'll hopefully get all girls or are you secretly hoping for a boy in there somewhere?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah ive stuck it in a bag at a last ditch attempt at a germination but i highly doubt this ones gonna do anything except waste a baggie.. 

as for the Question
it doesnt really phase me i wont say i wont take the opportunity if a GOOD male presents itself. i dont fuck around with shit gentics even if it is just a chance it was that one plant and the cross you make with it could be the bomb the shitty genetics have akready made there way to the top of the genepool shal we say..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

true that man yeah unless its something special its hardly worth the hassle. 

im excited im gonna be weighing up the last querkle tonight i reckon just over 4 oz if im lucky


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

lucky mofo...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

I wanna get involved with something TGA, any thoughts? I like the look of Tahoes dairy queen but the yield puts me off a bit. Dons querkle look the business though, although Jacks Cleaner 2 sounds nice. I just don't know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

jacks cleaner and jack the ripper look the mutts nuts, most of subs strains do tho haha

jillybean looks exceptional too man they all look great


----------



## DubRules (Nov 5, 2009)

yeahhhh.
let's pad subcools ego some more!!
anyone ever see pictures of his grow rooms..?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

no. but ehy why does that matter have you seen pics of everyone elses?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> no. but ehy why does that matter have you seen pics of everyone elses?


It's because TGA's pictures are like perfect images of cannabis, like god got stoned and wanted to take the perfect picture of weed.

All his strains look like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

well said ^ even the poorer pheno's of some of the strains are still pretty impressive


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry for not updating on my subcool experience for so long. I'm about a week away from harvest on some and I don't wish to pad anyone's ego LOL but I'm quite happy so far. Had a bit too much N early on in flower and got a little leaf hook and burnt tips but not too bad. These pics were from day 43 flower. It's day 45 right now. 

Chernobyl 



















Vortex













Jillybean (outgrew my lights lol)



















-/\/\ared


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 8, 2009)

mane im so fuckin glad i picked jilly bean

those pics looks like straight up fireeeee mane

was expecting more colors but it does not matter when they are sugar coated


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 8, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> mane im so fuckin glad i picked jilly bean
> 
> those pics looks like straight up fireeeee mane
> 
> was expecting more colors but it does not matter when they are sugar coated


 
Yea man colorful buds are overrated IMO. Green ones are just as good. But yea the jillybean is looking real good. I have two different females, one is more musty and kushy, the other smells like a super ripe mango. It's top notch stuff.


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 8, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea man colorful buds are overrated IMO. Green ones are just as good. But yea the jillybean is looking real good. I have two different females, one is more musty and kushy, the other smells like a super ripe mango. It's top notch stuff.


Definatly top notch

im a bout to flower mine..

some are sucking up more nitrogen than others

got any tips on the strain?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not updating on my subcool experience for so long. I'm about a week away from harvest on some and I don't wish to pad anyone's ego LOL but I'm quite happy so far. Had a bit too much N early on in flower and got a little leaf hook and burnt tips but not too bad. These pics were from day 43 flower. It's day 45 right now.
> 
> Chernobyl
> 
> ...


*BUMP!*

haha I know I'm not a TGA grower or a part of this thread, but when 'Mared' pulls out his grow pics, I'm there to praise. lol

You set the bar fella, no matter what your growing, and those TGA girls are going to be magnificent. 

F*ck me, they already look so good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

true dat^^^^ towering calyx's mared! real puuuurdy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

and you know what who gives a flying [email protected] about subs ego? the man has strains that speak for themselves.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

That Chernobyl looks like my #1 pheno but mine didn't tower the calyx like that. Some really good smoke. Not the super stone that you don't want to move but a good uplifting mativator.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

Bud porn!!!!! Details in my thread. Love the TGA seeds.....


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 12, 2009)

yea I'm gonna have to concur that sub's gear is killer. Has anybody got the peppermint Chernobyl pheno? I've never smelled weed like this before. It's not the Chernobyl in the pics from my previous post but my second Chernobyl female. This one was super late in blooming but the smell is intense like winterfesh gum. You get that cooling menthol sensation in your throat when you inhale her stank. 







Here's another shot of that first Chernobyl. This one smells like super sour grapefruit.







A couple jillybean pics for smokinmayne


----------



## jberry (Nov 12, 2009)

hey, i didnt know u had this thread... what up buddy !

i just bought some TGA KaBoom, -Subcool said he is only releasing 25 seed packs to the public until he can run more tests on it, but im hoping its a winner because it will obviously be elite until he officially releases it.... 

KA-BOOM Genetics: Jacks Cleaner F1 (mom) X Vortex


I also just got some DEEP PURPLE and JILLYBEAN... I will be poppin them right away 
I would like to cross one of them with my clone only Blue Dream cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

serious dank there fellas!

ive got a 10 pack of chernobyl so im hoping there should be at least a couple of winners in there


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 12, 2009)

jberry said:


> hey, i didnt know u had this thread... what up buddy !
> 
> i just bought some TGA KaBoom, -Subcool said he is only releasing 25 seed packs to the public until he can run more tests on it, but im hoping its a winner because it will obviously be elite until he officially releases it....
> 
> ...


Then you can call it "Deep Dream"


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> serious dank there fellas!
> 
> ive got a 10 pack of chernobyl so im hoping there should be at least a couple of winners in there


I don't know how you wouldn't. So far 2 fems out of 2 beans. #1 is better but both are really good. Mr Tharapy man also has 2 great plants from his beans. I'm pretty sure if you want to find a keeper mom you will find one or several out of a 10 pack of Chernobyl.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

i reckon its a knocking bet yeah. maybe a couple in a 10 pack. i saw mr therapy mans they looked awesome


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 12, 2009)

I just started my new op with 10 Jilly Beans and 5 Tahoe OG x Chem D. 

Got a bunch of bagseed goinz as well.

I'll put pics up tomorrow or something with the initial basic layout.


----------



## jberry (Nov 12, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Then you can call it "Deep Dream"


my thought exactly !!

deep dreams buddy


----------



## jberry (Nov 12, 2009)

can someone who has used bidzbay give me a little help??

i bought some beans and then recieved a email / invoice from the seller.... the message is in french.... i cant read it, and dont know how to pay or receive my seeds...

i know this is probably some rookie shit, but i could use a push in the right direction.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

welcome to the club jberry! porn ?!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

ring doc bob jberry he deals with their uk end!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

querkle .....


Don Gin and Ton said:


>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

What's with the condoms on your hands? Is that so you don't smell like resin again for 4 days at work. lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

hahaha yeah basically i had washing to hang up after


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

gittin ready to chop ......


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> gittin ready to chop ......


 that is fuckin epic....reckon you could squeeze a few more trics on there? ....


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's some macro shots of each of my tga plants. I don't have the steadiest of hands so some are a bit blurry. Looks like they'll all be done in about a week to ten days except Vortex #2 which is ready now and Chernobyl #2 which looks like it will take at least a week longer than the others. 


Jillybean #1

















Jillybean #2












Vortex #1












Vortex #2












Vortex #3












Chernobyl #1












Chernobyl #2


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

it seems pick and mix are stocking subcools beans now too people


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice looking plants my friend. Your Vortex #2 looks almost as good as T's DQ.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fabulous! Excellent effort and lovely garden. Great work!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

picknmix now stocking!! get your grow on TGA faithful!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> it seems pick and mix are stocking subcools beans now too people


that is fucking good news, rep+


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

My 2 querkles came today, super fast reactions from dave this time he must not be busy enough lol. Cue influx of riu members using the RIU discount of 1.45 or something lol. Lets make dave sweat and do some propper work for a change lmao.. Oh yeah i mullerd my dodgy pheno jack the ripper tonight at 5 and half weeks and its just like my alaskan ice if u rember it lol tatses the same same stone lovely hazey lemon taste. Shame it was always gonna be a poor yeilder, so it got sacrificed to the knife god and flame god lol. Still shmoking on an on an on lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 18, 2009)

hehe so ya found some medicine then lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah it was growing in my bedroom which was lucky lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

damn mared them be some stonking colas! nice work!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> My 2 querkles came today, super fast reactions from dave this time he must not be busy enough lol. Cue influx of riu members using the RIU discount of 1.45 or something lol. Lets make dave sweat and do some propper work for a change lmao.. Oh yeah i mullerd my dodgy pheno jack the ripper tonight at 5 and half weeks and its just like my alaskan ice if u rember it lol tatses the same same stone lovely hazey lemon taste. Shame it was always gonna be a poor yeilder, so it got sacrificed to the knife god and flame god lol. Still shmoking on an on an on lol


That's what I found with my JTR#2. It had a great haze high and lemon flavor but there was almost nothing to weigh off of 2 plants. I think i wound up with a quarter off both..... combined.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

there must be a dodgy ha haze gene which quite obviously is not desired. Itd be ok if the buds were substaial and not poxy cuz there was plenty of them.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 19, 2009)

Mine never packed much on the buds but like you said there were plenty of popcorn, light airy buds. I'm keeping it for cooking. My wife wants me to make some brownies but I can't do anything til mid Dec. I'm trying for a job at the university and will have to get tested. Just after i quit for a month for the life ins. Man this sucks, It's hard to leave it alone when I have to take care of it daily and jar it every week..... If I get the job it will be worth it though. Working for myself has been a hoot but I gotta get something more steady and keep doing my own thing on the side.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Mine never packed much on the buds but like you said there were plenty of popcorn, light airy buds. I'm keeping it for cooking. My wife wants me to make some brownies but I can't do anything til mid Dec. I'm trying for a job at the university and will have to get tested. Just after i quit for a month for the life ins. Man this sucks, It's hard to leave it alone when I have to take care of it daily and jar it every week..... If I get the job it will be worth it though. Working for myself has been a hoot but I gotta get something more steady and keep doing my own thing on the side.....


good luck with the job 5....i,m sure you'll get it.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> good luck with the job 5....i,m sure you'll get it.


Thank you my friend. I'm worried that it is like all the state jobs around, they get filled even before they get posted. Around here it's who you know not what you know.... The pay isn't much only about 40 grand a year but with the hours of it I can still do my own thing and make another 10 to 20 on top of that.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Update alert.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

lookin good man which one is this


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good man which one is this


CH#2. I just harvested it Wed and put it in the jar this morning. It stinks so much that you can smell it 5' away if it's in my pocket.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

looks tasty man, i cant wait to pop some of the chernobyl


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks tasty man, i cant wait to pop some of the chernobyl


Shit man, wait until my next pics bro. I thought sub's gear was ALL low yielding. I've got a Chernobyl (the peppermint pheno one) that has one of the biggest colas I've ever grown and I've had some dandies in my time. Hopefully I can get my act together and snap some more pics later today when the lights come on. I already chopped my first tga plant - the Vortex #2. That was actually a few days ago. It's almost dry now. Smells like fresh dog shit. Like really strong - it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

that's fukin great mared .... look forward to them pics .... walking on!!~!~~


mared juwan said:


> Shit man, wait until my next pics bro. I thought sub's gear was ALL low yielding. I've got a Chernobyl (the peppermint pheno one) that has one of the biggest colas I've ever grown and I've had some dandies in my time. Hopefully I can get my act together and snap some more pics later today when the lights come on. I already chopped my first tga plant - the Vortex #2. That was actually a few days ago. It's almost dry now. Smells like fresh dog shit. Like really strong - it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that's fukin great mared .... look forward to them pics .... walking on!!~!~~


OK here we go. This is that massive Chernobyl. I never expected this especially because it grew past the light.













Here's some closeups of the same plant. 













These next two are my jillybean #1













Vortex #1







This is the other Chernobyl







Finally we have the Vortex #2 two buds which are just about dry now. The pics do it no justice. The color to eye is like a seafoam green (very pale light green). Plus it smells dank as SHIT... literally. 

























~/\/\ared


----------



## Mammath (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn Mared. Beautiful as always.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW! Lights! Camera! Action! I feel like I just got contact high just viewing those awesome pictures!  I just ordered some Chernobyl and from the loooks of it I need to go back and get DQ and Vortex as well!


----------



## sensisteve (Nov 21, 2009)

pretty amazing goods!


----------



## wordtothewise (Nov 21, 2009)

really awesome, just started some querkle and jillybean clones if anyones interested.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 21, 2009)

holy ffff looks so good.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> holy ffff looks so good.


four f's fantastic indeed lol


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mammath*  
_He's not the messiah... he's a very naughty boy! lol _

CROWD:

"OH YES HE IS!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

" Oh No he's not"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> really awesome, just started some querkle and jillybean clones if anyones interested.



kool man drop some pics up in this mutha!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man drop some pics up in this mutha!


a-greed. i need 10 more characters to post apparently.


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 24, 2009)

nice jillybeans mared.

looks like its getting some purple tint to it

to the don gin

well 2 out of the 3 jills i had going turned male

but the female i got is a monster im one week in flower

looking forward to ya next pics mared mane


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

sup mayne sometimes the boy/girl ratio is infuriating eh ive generally had more girls than boys from every purchase of tga.

got some solo girl porno for the tga faithful???


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 25, 2009)

well i only germed 3 because i also germed 3 dj short trueblues but the dj shorts arent as mature

so the odds were against me on the female/male ratio

i will post pics when there is something to really show

nothing but leafs and more leafs with some hairs poking out right now

if the shorts trueblues dont start picking up the slack, im just gonna put that one monster jill under a single hps and see what this motha fucka can do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

kool man one plant under the hps will truly show you what that plant can be! good luck with the others man


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

damn shes a tall lady she must be just about over the light hood by now westy?!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like my exgirlfriend. Tall and skinny as hell.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

I would of put a couple of other pics up but it was taking ages to do it so fuk it lol.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Nov 28, 2009)

Just ordered Space Queen, can't wait...I wanted Jilly Bean too, but they are currently out of stock at attitude :/


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 30, 2009)

Bud porn..... God I love this shit!!!!!


----------



## aagiants1 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Bud porn..... God I love this shit!!!!!


 
Looking mighty frosty 5 o'clock..I've got some pandoras box started, I'll have to post some pics soon..they're still small...Looks real tasty!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone grown any TGA/Subcool strains for medicinal use? I've got Space Queen on the way to help with nausea and was looking to order either Agent Orange or Chernobyl next since Jilly Bean is still out of stock at one of the few places that ship here and take credit cards...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

I find the JC2 and the Chernobyl to be good for my depression as an overall mood inhancer. I find his Snow Dawg to be a good night time sleep aid and I have heard this about his Querkel as well. Maybe Don will know more about the Q.....
What I do know for sure is when I'm not smoking i take an antidepressant and sleep aid. I also find I don't take any Vicodine either and I have a whole bottle of it so it helps me with pain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

the querkle is a really nice balance you can be creative laughy n happy or you can send yourself to pluto its a really good hybrid man


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

I cant wait for the querkles and deep purples to grow a bit lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> the querkle is a really nice balance you can be creative laughy n happy or you can send yourself to pluto its a really good hybrid man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah man its a really nice stone very more ish.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

keeep rubbing it in guys lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> keeep rubbing it in guys lol.



oh mate come spring time ill be3 shomking it lol


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Dec 3, 2009)

No one here has grown Agent Orange yet? I might have to be the first to try then...and what is the main difference between Agent Orange and Querkle, they seem to be crosses of the same 3 strains?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

so far no i dont think anyone has, its one of subs older strains but thats as much as i know. get your grow on Hail!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 3, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> No one here has grown Agent Orange yet? I might have to be the first to try then...and what is the main difference between Agent Orange and Querkle, they seem to be crosses of the same 3 strains?


To be honest I've smoked some Agent Orange, it's *very tasty and very potent. *

The one thing I remember about AO is everytime I smoked it, it gave me a different high. A sort of euphoric Sativa feeling that glues you to your seat and makes everything feel hazy, like the come up of a giggly mushroom trip, pure bliss.

Tastes like tango/sweet OJ on exhale. 

I can't wait to smoke some Jillybean


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn that sounds tasty...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Dec 4, 2009)

Agent Orange has been ordered...my 6th grow is shaping up to be very interesting so far...will start in Jan.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 4, 2009)

That's an interesting avatar Don. Does your wife approve?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2009)

errr probably not


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 7, 2009)

damn, hurry up querkles im in need of some candy...lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 7, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> damn, hurry up querkles im in need of some candy...lol


I feel the same way.

Beginning of flowering always seems like years to me.

Of course once you hit 4-5 weeks you're on your way like crazy, but until then.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 7, 2009)

That's whats so cool about perpetual, you always have something ready or almost ready.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

the uncool thing bout perpetual is if u get a problem it affects all ages and is shit hard to get rid of without fuking up ya rotation lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

tru dat^ mites and mildew are like napalm. indiscriminate


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been lucky so far. I keep my rooms clean. I just vacuumed again the other day, getting all the dead leaves and spilled dirt picked up. I have 2 dehumidifiers that keep the humidity in check and I reuse my soil or only use new soil so there's no chance of picking up mites. Wanna see some pic's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

nice 5! you decided which mommas are getting the heave ho?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

Im weighing in but i know the DQ#5 is staying. I haven't gotten to try the JTR or the DQ#6 but the way things have been going with these strains I'm going to have to do some soul searching before I chop any more. I'm pretty sure the SD will be next but i'm stock pileing it right now. I have 2 trays and 5-6 rooted clones of it and the mother is in dire need of a trim, just don't have the room for any more clones atm.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

decisions decisions eh hahah yeah the 'thermonuclear' pheno is special, i havent even smoked it yet. id love to have a go at some sour d


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 8, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Im weighing in but i know the DQ#5 is staying. I haven't gotten to try the JTR or the DQ#6 but the way things have been going with these strains I'm going to have to do some soul searching before I chop any more. I'm pretty sure the SD will be next but i'm stock pileing it right now. I have 2 trays and 5-6 rooted clones of it and the mother is in dire need of a trim, just don't have the room for any more clones atm.....


SD = sour diesel?

if so *never let go.

*it's like sour apple skunk jolly ranchers.

hands down probably my favorite strain.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> SD = sour diesel?
> 
> if so *never let go.*
> 
> ...


SD= Snow Dawg. A very good strong smelling plant but not a special as i was hoping for even though it is very good for evening smoke. I have 3-4 more beans of it but several of them were smashed in shipping and I can't get any more. I have some pollen from a male that I can use to pollenate this plant to get more seeds though and as of yet it is still an ongoing grow.


----------



## jberry (Dec 9, 2009)

my Subcool new release KaBoom (aka Jack Cleaner X Vortex) just showed up today along with some Jillybean.... I heard that Sub only released 25 packs of the KaBoom as a test run in the field, so im hopping its the bombeezie and stays elite for a while longer.

my Deep Purples are about a week or so old and 1 of them is doing a lot better then the others.

i hope i got some winners here.... im kinda bummed i didnt pick up the Querkle just for breeding or headstash if nothing else, but im hoping the DP does me right.... im thinking with a Erkle X Querkle cross, how can u go wrong (quality wise at least)?
i cant wait to cross the DP with my Blue Dream and maybe my Chocolope as well.

well thats my update for now.

P.S. do u guys know if all Subs gear seem to have a lot of different phenos?


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2009)

I looked at the kabom the day i got my floaters lol, it was a toss up between the two. Glad someone else spotted them and jumped on em like i wanted to.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 9, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> SD = sour diesel?
> 
> if so *never let go.*
> 
> ...


that sounds sweet. heres some finished querkle.smells of dank grape bubble gum .my top 5 .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, cool thread. Just sat down and read the whole thing. Mared turned me on to this thread a while back, but I guess I forgot about it....
Mared... great photography!! I'll have to see if you have a thread around here and see which Jilly pheno you kept. I don't have room in my garden for anymore strains, but I'm thinking I may have to pick up some Chernobyl beans.

5 wins the catagory of most pics (I'll have to reread your thread), but I swear my fooken jaw dropped when I saw that Querkle cola that Don grew. Very very nice!

So let's get this thread rocking again.... Here's a couple of strains that haven't been grown on this thread...Qleaner and Void. Going to have to wait on the TGA bud porn from me for a while, my girls are pretty young....just like my woman!!!!!

Vortex and a single Jilly round out the mix. The Jillybean goes in the bud room this weekend so thats pretty cool. In the last picture there are five Jilly cuttings in the upper right. 

Well, it's munchies time.....

Later

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains-2.html


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 9, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that sounds sweet. heres some finished querkle.smells of dank grape bubble gum .my top 5 .


mmmmmmmm  looks so delicious.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

welcome newcomers! cant wait to see some shizzle from you guys 

and raider thats some dank right there bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

fat dairy queen calyx's


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

JTR1 is about ready and so is this tray of ch1.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Dec 11, 2009)

Agent Orange came today, they should be in the soil within a month.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2009)

Killer chernobyl bud 5. How do you rank it against your other tga strains. Hey, the Jilly gets flipped tomorrow....finally be able to try some of subs dankness for myself!!
To bad about the job 5. Got much of a customer base, with the work that you do?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

Highlanders cave said:


> Killer chernobyl bud 5. How do you rank it against your other tga strains. Hey, the Jilly gets flipped tomorrow....finally be able to try some of subs dankness for myself!!
> To bad about the job 5. Got much of a customer base, with the work that you do?


I keep telling myself I have to pick the top 3 and let the rest go. The problem is each one is something it's own and depending what your needs are, like last night I smoke the SD. I was calm relaxed no raised sence of need to do something. My mind was free to think on one subject and it's easier to complete a project. I took the pic's I posted today and then watered the plants with their first dose of ying and yang. Then pulled all the sun leaves and some of the sugar leaves but was to tired to post it last night went straight to bed and fell asleep. It's great for movies and tv shows before bed. I no longer take the tarzadone before bed since Wednesday night.

I smoked the Ch#1 this morning and put up the tree. It was a motivator but it also let me concentrate. I was taking a little yellow pill when i felt panic attacks from the stress my ex is causing in my life lately. I have an even mood and haven't given her much thought and when i do I don't want to freak out and I haven't needed a pill since Monday when this happened.. So it's a good mood stabilizer too.

I was freaking out with skattered thoughts and forgot what I had gone to the kitchen to get in less than 30 seconds with the DQ#5. I think it is an incredible boost of energy but I need a cleared agenda like going hiking or something because I can't sit still and i have trouble concentrating on long term projects. 

The JCII#2 is very flavorful and dank as is the Ch#2. Ch#2 is fruity and pungent stinks up a car in seconds from a zip loc. JCII#2 is a mellow mood elavator and all around great high. Strong lemon after taste on exhale, hits within seconds and lasts for 3-4 hours. 

The JTR#1 and the DQ#6 are yet untested as are the Vortex#5&6, and RM Grapefruit. So making a decision is hard. I have plenty lined up and will probably wind this down in the spring so I can tear this out til the kids are grown. I've vacuumed sealed and stored a fair amount so far and hope that by then I'll never have to buy again.....

Best sativa= DQ#5 (so far)
Best Indica= SD (so far)
Best hybrid= JCII#2 (so far)


I advertise by word of mouth and do well enough but not what I'd be capable of if I could buget for some advertising. I make fliers and hand them out door to door but some people don't like that. I have gotten several jobs that have kept me busy for a week or better though. It would just be nice at this point in my life and giving all my time and effort into my work for other companies I would have liked to had a kush job plus the stability in this economy. Oh well.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, good descriptions of your strains. I'm kinda stuck on tga shit right now it seems but with 4 of subs strains going, theres not a big yank for me to be getting more. I prolly will though .

Used to hunt them thar big bruisers, you got in your neck of the woods


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I keep telling myself I have to pick the top 3 and let the rest go. The problem is each one is something it's own and depending what your needs are, like last night I smoke the SD. I was calm relaxed no raised sence of need to do something. My mind was free to think on one subject and it's easier to complete a project. I took the pic's I posted today and then watered the plants with their first dose of ying and yang. Then pulled all the sun leaves and some of the sugar leaves but was to tired to post it last night went straight to bed and fell asleep. It's great for movies and tv shows before bed. I no longer take the tarzadone before bed since Wednesday night.
> 
> I smoked the Ch#1 this morning and put up the tree. It was a motivator but it also let me concentrate. I was taking a little yellow pill when i felt panic attacks from the stress my ex is causing in my life lately. I have an even mood and haven't given her much thought and when i do I don't want to freak out and I haven't needed a pill since Monday when this happened.. So it's a good mood stabilizer too.
> 
> ...


how does one go about being a test subject??????????
now that sounds like a ride an a half,. sorry its too late im behond spannered my brains spango'd sense tomrrow


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how does one go about being a test subject??????????
> now that sounds like a ride an a half,. sorry its too late im behond spannered my brains spango'd sense tomrrow


first off u need to know someone and for that someone to want u to grow they shizzle cuz u have mad skillz. I got some one off beans u can test for me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word westy i know you got the skillz to pay da billz bud! i aint got no space to play with tho  looks like we are moving in march still
> 
> so happy new year tga players!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

i got 2x deep purple and 2x querkles at min and a jack the ripper clone all just waiting for the all clear to go into 12/12.






oh and a few cheese / psycho clones lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

looks like some fat indica deep purps n querks there bud!


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

two on the left are querkles the 2 on the right are deep purps, I topped them all at bout 4th node lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

did you manage the fim ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

Nah i was too eager and topped em by mistake lol, its been ages since i topped lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

i try everytime but manage it about every 1 in 4 and even then i generally get 4 heads


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

lol or i get one weedy littel shoot outa where i fim it and the two u would of got with topping anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

hahah yeah thats more like what i get 90% of the time too, and ive read umpteen of these complete guides to fimming etc etc lol


----------



## IAm5toned (Jan 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> Nah i was too eager and topped em by mistake lol, its been ages since i topped lol.


lol... i do that shit almost everytime as well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2010)

Won't be long and I'll be token on me Jilly.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

lookin good highlander! another 6-7 weeks???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2010)

Ya she's 3 weeks in today and she is supposed to be an 8 week strain. Her first five babies get flipped in a few days, soon as the next harvest and some room frees up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh ya and there are some Voids wating in line to get in there too! Later this week


----------



## haze2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Subscribed I have Jillybean, 3rd dimension and pandoras box going rite now get some pics up soon. 40 beans total


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

40 beans!! welcome to the club big spender!


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got some Chernobyl, some TGA mixed seeds from Subcools Honeymoon mix, and some deep bubba Kush all vegging right now. The deep Bubba Kush is not really TGA but its a cross between TGA's deep purple and pre98 bubba kush. In the past I've grown SpaceDawg, Apollo 13Bx tester, and Chernobyl. The Chernobyl I have now is a re-veg from my last run with her. As far as smoking TGA gear, I've had Jillybean, Space Queen, Agent Orange, Pandora's Box, and Vortex. Since being introduced to TGA gear I always run at least 2 plants of TGA dank every grow. The pheno of Chernobyl I got I've only seen from one other grower so she's won a place in my heart and a permanent place in every grow I do.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 7, 2010)

10 little girls out of 15 seeds is what I ended up with my tga F/M ratio


----------



## jberry (Jan 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> two on the left are querkles the 2 on the right are deep purps, I topped them all at bout 4th node lol.


west, have u pulled a harvest of the deep purps yet, or is this the first run with it?

i got some DP going to but they are small (barely out of seedling stage) and growing very slow.

those querkles look like somethen special... i knew i should have grabbed that one

so tell me everyone, i would like to know your guys experience with any and all tga subcool strains when it comes to taste and yield... for now i dont care about the high or flower time ect... 

I just want to know: 1.) Which one u think tastes the best? 
and 2.) Which one did you pull the most weight from?

thanks for anyone who could tell me their experience from the grower/smoker point of view.

grape is my favorite flavor of weed followed by berries.... any grape phenos around???

thanks again tga players!


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2010)

Its my first run with dp and the querk. I had a run of jack the rippers grew 5 beans got 3 fems and 3 dif phenos, one was airy and shit cylaxs the size od pin heads, 2nd was rock solid pine cone type buds and was very leggy and lanky, 3rd pheno was just right bud structure was good also not as hard as 2 but still fat. All 3 displayed the same taste and stone very lemoney hazey shtoney heavy body. I kept the 3rd pheno and will do a second run with it soon lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

jberry said:


> i just want to know: 1.) which one u think tastes the best?
> 
> thanks for anyone who could tell me their experience from the grower/smoker point of view.
> 
> ...


Querkle is fine berry grape flavour country, not tried deep purple but its the sister of querkle with more urkle haha my last two gave me just under 3.5 oz and the other well over 4. more of a trainwreck pheno. but both taste great. veg time is a little longer but imo a week to week n half extra and your good, im toking the last of it its about 3 month cured


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 8, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> I've got some Chernobyl, some TGA mixed seeds from Subcools Honeymoon mix, and some deep bubba Kush all vegging right now. The deep Bubba Kush is not really TGA but its a cross between TGA's deep purple and pre98 bubba kush. In the past I've grown SpaceDawg, Apollo 13Bx tester, and Chernobyl. The Chernobyl I have now is a re-veg from my last run with her. As far as smoking TGA gear, I've had Jillybean, Space Queen, Agent Orange, Pandora's Box, and Vortex. Since being introduced to TGA gear I always run at least 2 plants of TGA dank every grow. The pheno of Chernobyl I got I've only seen from one other grower so she's won a place in my heart and a permanent place in every grow I do.


How was the Jillybean? Specifically the taste/high and how long it lasts.

Any info is appreciatd and +repped. Thanks.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Querkle is fine berry grape flavour country, not tried deep purple but its the sister of querkle with more urkle haha my last two gave me just under 3.5 oz and the other well over 4. more of a trainwreck pheno. but both taste great. veg time is a little longer but imo a week to week n half extra and your good, im toking the last of it its about 3 month cured


fffffffffffarts I'm jealous


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 8, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> How was the Jillybean? Specifically the taste/high and how long it lasts.
> 
> Any info is appreciatd and +repped. Thanks.


The one pheno of jilly that I was able to try had a very mango/candy taste and similar smell. It was a pleasant mellow high great for an afternoon smoke. It wasn't speedy at all nor was it couch lock, it fell right in the middle. I truly enjoyed it. I'd say the high was a good 2-4hr depending on how much a I packed in the bubbler. I love sub's crosses with that orange velvet, they're so smooth that I don't even cough with monster hits off the gravity bong.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2010)

i need to get more


----------



## aagiants1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well here's my 5 pandoras...I can't wait to put them under my hps to give the poor things some light...I've just got them under 2 cfl's veggin until i can get my other stuff finished..I hear good things about pandoras, i've cloned each one so i've got it covered on that end.. now i just need to find me a keeper (s)


----------



## aagiants1 (Jan 8, 2010)

aagiants1 said:


> Well here's my 5 pandoras...I can't wait to put them under my hps to give the poor things some light...I've just got them under 2 cfl's veggin until i can get my other stuff finished..I hear good things about pandoras, i've cloned each one so i've got it covered on that end.. now i just need to find me a keeper (s)


 
Damn...and maybe put some pictures...lmao...the last pic is the little runt i have...It's only had 2 branches so far, and i took one for a clone, and the other one died off from lack of light...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 9, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> The one pheno of jilly that I was able to try had a very mango/candy taste and similar smell. It was a pleasant mellow high great for an afternoon smoke. It wasn't speedy at all nor was it couch lock, it fell right in the middle. I truly enjoyed it. I'd say the high was a good 2-4hr depending on how much a I packed in the bubbler. I love sub's crosses with that orange velvet, they're so smooth that I don't even cough with monster hits off the gravity bong.


Niceee exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> fffffffffffarts I'm jealous


no need to be jealous with the list of strains in your grow man! cheers tho!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Niceee exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


ditto that sounds just what im looking for. but no more new strains for me till ive cleared seed stock then im looking to do 3 main stay girls and a rotating new one each 3 months or so


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel for ya don i counted up the seeds in my bank the other day and i got 142 to get through b4 i Need to buy more lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet jesus im no where near that number, im a bit concerned i popped 3 floater and 3 sensi star x purple the stars are all showing but i think the floaters might be too old to germ the seeds were really dark.

all told i think i have about 20 beans in the bank.


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 10, 2010)

hey guys does anybody have any experience with jack the ripper triplett seedlings? recently i germinated 10 jtr and 1 came up with 3 sprouts! i transplanted the 2 small ones into 16oz cups. they seem to be growing very well and are already over 6 inches tall at only 3 weeks but are way smaller than the rest of the jacks. my question is are these things worth keeping around?thanks


----------



## jberry (Jan 10, 2010)

RootsOrganicMan said:


> hey guys does anybody have any experience with jack the ripper triplett seedlings? recently i germinated 10 jtr and 1 came up with 3 sprouts! i transplanted the 2 small ones into 16oz cups. they seem to be growing very well and are already over 6 inches tall at only 3 weeks but are way smaller than the rest of the jacks. my question is are these things worth keeping around?thanks


ive never heard of such a thing


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 10, 2010)

RootsOrganicMan said:


> hey guys does anybody have any experience with jack the ripper triplett seedlings? recently i germinated 10 jtr and 1 came up with 3 sprouts! i transplanted the 2 small ones into 16oz cups. they seem to be growing very well and are already over 6 inches tall at only 3 weeks but are way smaller than the rest of the jacks. my question is are these things worth keeping around?thanks


Very often with JTR people get twins, so triplets isn't that far fetched. A lot of growers kill off the weaker ones, because as you've noticed that don't have as much vigor, but I've also seen some grow them out and they produce wonderful dank. Just keep in mind that a weaker plant will be more prone to becoming a hermie if stressed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2010)

jberry said:


> ive never heard of such a thing


i take it you mean that one seed had three shoots pop out or do you mean there joined. (ive never seen this but heard of it) 

i have had the one seed extra seedlings scenario though. its happen a few times last time i was either the skunk or the haze cant remember which one was the culprit lol. 

anyhoo
these are not so much as a common occurrences but happens. i myself have planted one seed had two *seperate* seedlings pop out a couple of times too. fuck knows i normally cull the weaker ones as i cant be fucked toying around with shit genetics/plants.

theres an even weirder one out there where theres like three seeds fused into one etc. i think greenhouse seeds tried to germ one once im not sure..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

ive only seen it once before but i dont think it made it i was suybbed to the thread but never heard back ill see if i can dig it out.

i quite like freak genetics sometimes, anyone remember the triploid NYCD 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/126361-my-nycd-experience-12.html


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

i like freak plants too 

fun to grow and ya get some interesting results. controlled breeding can be good too for shits and giggles


----------



## jberry (Jan 11, 2010)

thats some crazy stuff. 
i live in a area where the mary jane community has always been thriving and i have always had access to clones, so for the last 8 years i have been growing from cuttings, and before that i just used bagseed every year... 
its just in the past year that i started geting seeds from breeders/seed banks, but i never got any doubles.

there is still a lot to be learned about how freaky plants are... check out this thread i started :https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/222916-how-plants-communicate.html


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 11, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> Very often with JTR people get twins, so triplets isn't that far fetched. A lot of growers kill off the weaker ones, because as you've noticed that don't have as much vigor, but I've also seen some grow them out and they produce wonderful dank. Just keep in mind that a weaker plant will be more prone to becoming a hermie if stressed. Hope this helps.


 THANK YOU so much for this information. 
I tried to talk my bro into throwing them away but we ended up transplanting into a 5 gallon grow bags last night, I hope this is not a waste of soil hehe oh well just will recycle it.Thanks again. Roots


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 11, 2010)

jberry said:


> thats some crazy stuff.
> i live in a area where the mary jane community has always been thriving and i have always had access to clones, so for the last 8 years i have been growing from cuttings, and before that i just used bagseed every year...
> its just in the past year that i started geting seeds from breeders/seed banks, but i never got any doubles.
> 
> there is still a lot to be learned about how freaky plants are... check out this thread i started :https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/222916-how-plants-communicate.html


Yes I have read that thread already and thank you for posting it I found it very interesting. keep up the good work man. Roots


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 11, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i take it you mean that one seed had three shoots pop out or do you mean there joined. (ive never seen this but heard of it)
> 
> i have had the one seed extra seedlings scenario though. its happen a few times last time i was either the skunk or the haze cant remember which one was the culprit lol.
> 
> ...


 yes 1 jtr seed produced 3 shoots, fucking amazing I wanted to take pics to show riu but my bro gets fucking paranoid bout that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

just popped 3 TGA Floater into coco last night flo x jacks cleaner. lookin forward to this one seems pretty rare i found like one grow on breedbay.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok rub it in people lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

you got my email addy you want a genetic red parcel just say the word bro


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

hehe thanks bro lmfao. 

i must ask whats with the Jesus avatar??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2010)

*Whatcha smokin at the moment?*

Token on some Blueberry, farming and listening to Mott the Hoople and Pink Floyd. Seen em both live by the way.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

im smoking whatever i come across at it sux .

theres some ok stuff round but not up to my standards. it seems the police are really running amuck atm. busted me last week. still waiting on a summons and shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> hehe thanks bro lmfao.
> 
> i must ask whats with the Jesus avatar??


haha if you look closely its a slice of lemon behind him. no reason i jut fancied a change haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

im toking Dairy Queen/ querkle/ and the odd bit of honey oil from the dairy queen mixed with blue mystic. which is interstellar.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

damn don that sounds like good oil
hahahaha the jesus picture with a lemon behind it, jesus+ lemon hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

jesus= the biggest lemon seller of all time.... 

im already going to hell i have nothin to lose 

and yeah its killer oil


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

*drooollll* i have 1 gram of BOMB honey oil i made with some shake, shit gets u fucked and it was made with fan leaves and trim
i only toke it as a treat when i run out of buds for a day or 2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

shits far more potent than any bubble hash ive smoked. shit takes your head for a walk down the rabbit hole for a half hour then you level out i like it at that point but the first half hour is an eye watering excercise in mental strength. 

maybe its just me tho

i used 6 oz of trim and £20 of butane


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2010)

Man I got boxes of good trimmings. Lots of bud leaves. Never made hash or oil before, but I'm thinkin its about time!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

damn man, honey oil is probably the most potent source of smoke on the planet, besides pure crystal (Kif)
i made a shitload of vials with a qp of shake and 80bucks worth of butane

and your right don you get a head fuck from hell which makes the shit the bomb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

man thats a lot of trim oil and butane, ive heard of this stuff called budder thats supposedly so strong your advised to sit down on your first time!!!?? 

you wont regret it highlanders cave


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

budder??? lol sounds like an english fella trying to say butter or maybe scottish hahaha to stoned to think


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shits far more potent than any bubble hash ive smoked. shit takes your head for a walk down the rabbit hole for a half hour then you level out i like it at that point but the first half hour is an eye watering excercise in mental strength.
> 
> maybe its just me tho
> 
> i used 6 oz of trim and £20 of butane


how much did you get back off that mate..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> budder??? lol sounds like an english fella trying to say butter or maybe scottish hahaha to stoned to think



hahah i was picturing in my head more irish but yeah works either way 




ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> how much did you get back off that mate..


the jusry is still out i weighed out 4 grams( harder than youd think ) in a jar but after the jar had been open 24 hours it had lost a gram so idk, ive still got about the same on a pyrex tray in the freezer but whats there will obviously lose some when it thaws too so god knows if i remember ill post up what it finally came to


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2010)

Directions:
1) Using a double boiler or two pots, melt the butter on low heat. When using two pots, fill the larger (bottom) pot with water and the top pot with butter. 
(Figure 9.1 shows a small bowl inside of a pot)

2) Once the butter has melted, add the weed. The amount of weed will determine the potency. For example, a "light" batch may use 3/4 of an ounce of weed to 5 sticks of butter.

3) Simmer for 20-30 minutes stirring every 5 minutes.

4) Let sit for 5 minutes then strain the pot butter (using cheesecloth) into a small bowl. (Figure 9.2)

5) Once cool enough to handle, pick up the cheesecloth and squeeze out the juice. 

6) Cover and refrigerate pot butter until semi-solid

http://www.smokingwithstyle.com/potbutter.htm




Sounds a little cheaper...


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 13, 2010)

3/4 of an ounce to 5 sticks of butter? Shit that would have very little effect. You want at least half an ounce per stick of butter to make it anything worth while. For example a heavy smoker would need to eat about a gram worth of green to feel its effects, so if you put 3/4 of an ounce in 5 sticks of butter, you would only get like 4 doses per stick of butter. Most recipes call don't call for more then a stick and a half of butter, so you would only get six doses out of your recipe. When eating cannabis you want it concentrated, because the more you eat, the longer it takes to digest, the longer it takes for effects to set in. Although I prefer the 90 grams to one and a half sticks of butter like my buddy does. But the budder they were speaking of isn't butter. At the moment budder is said to be the purest form of THC, with some claiming it was like 97.7777% THC in their lab studies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2010)

*Me Jilly day 32.....*


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 13, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Me Jilly day 32.....*


ooooo very nice, very healthy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

frosting up nicely highlander


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 14, 2010)

1st one is "rotten fruit" Jillybean pheno. Has a hint of mango/oranges but somewhat... rotteny. 
2nd one is my "keeper" pheno. Smells of diggity dank. Orange/mangos/pineapples with a hint of pine and vanilla. This shit is goin to knock me off my feet. 

Both are 12/12 from seed and I'll be doing a sog of both in the near future. 













Sorry about the sideways pic.


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

there thats got it up right lol, looks uber tatsey mang


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 14, 2010)

You'll enjoy the rotten fruit one more then ya think, that pheno is deff Space Queen dominant. It gives a nice speedy functional daytime smoke, while the more mango smelling one is OV dom and is great as an afternoon smoke, not to mention the smoke tastes like candy.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

mmmmmmmm candy


----------



## wolflett (Jan 16, 2010)

Subscribed. Knowledge is king


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

welcome to the club wolfett you got tga on the go or just tagging along


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2010)

*Man I hate culling clones*

Only need about half of these......I wish I could give them to you guys


----------



## wolflett (Jan 17, 2010)

Thx for the shoutout Don Gin and Ton. I think I may try agent orange in the future. Also, I would like to purchase Subcool's book. Keep up the good work boys I will be reading and learning.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Man I hate culling clones*
> 
> Only need about half of these......I wish I could give them to you guys



look cool mate, aint ya got any grower mates u can give em too. im always off loading clones to me mates lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> look cool mate, aint ya got any grower mates u can give em too. im always off loading clones to me mates lol


Ha ha ya but I got burned a while back doing that . I have two markets and one of them got flooded with some of my strains for awhile. My stuff beats most others around here for the most part

Handed off the last BB cuttings tho to a buddy. TGA stuff will stay closer to heart. I like the BB though. Never know...might see a branch make it back into the chamber, before the last few go into the flower room lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 19, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Man I hate culling clones*
> 
> Only need about half of these......I wish I could give them to you guys


I find that I use almost all my extras. From transplant shock to being not that diligent lately because I'm busy, I have lost many clones only to be quickly replaced with a new one because I have one with roots waiting for a tray almost at all times..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha ha I haven't been able to bring myself to do the deed yet. Just picked up a bunch of party cups....my chamber has a shitload of Jilly and Void cuttings and no room and no pots for them. I'm putting 12 girls in this budroom every 2 weeks. I must be closing in on triple digit clones now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2010)

So I culls one and adds 25 more....lol ah what the fook. Just tells me self I'm pheno hunting.

Voids on the right, Jillys and Qleaners on the left.

Later


----------



## haze2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey anybody know how to add a link to my journal when I post??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

lookin good highlander and 5 i wish i had space for that many clones haha 

haze2

hit my account then the option to edit signature then copy your journals web address into the box n save. voila!


----------



## jberry (Jan 20, 2010)

Ive been going crazy with the seed buying, i have about 25 different strains to go through.... this is round 2.

New gear, including a few TGA's.

the waiting game....






Deep Purple...






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2010)

*KA BOOOM!!!!!!*

Cool man, keep us updated. I have a Jilly at about 5.5 weeks in. She's the orange-vanilla-pine smelling pheno with pretty nice size colas.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

sweet set of beans man look forward to seeing them especiaqlly the kaboom i almost got a pack


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet set of beans man look forward to seeing them especiaqlly the kaboom i almost got a pack


I looked at them but I'm not ready for another batch. I still haven't even cracked the querkel yet...


----------



## haze2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good highlander and 5 i wish i had space for that many clones haha
> 
> haze2
> 
> hit my account then the option to edit signature then copy your journals web address into the box n save. voila!


 

Wher is the MY ACCOUNT at????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

shit dude sorry i meant my rollitup top left bud! my bad


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 21, 2010)

Way to go Don. Poor guy will need a garmin to surf the internet when your done with him...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

haha force of habit i tell countless people a week to press the my account button in my work.....


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

man i feel pissed now i was hoping to get more querkle before i got raided lol. had the coinage ready and all.

oh welsie back to square one lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

any news on whats going down? you find your rat?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2010)

Jilly is getting some nice fade on. The budroom is starting to smell like orange vaniila! Very nice 

Day 40


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to pull the Vortex out to water them....I'll throw some pics up this afternoon. They are looking very sweet. The shorter stocky single cola girl that I've been keeping an eye on from the start, is also producing the most resin. Yes!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

damn highlander that looks pretty much pixel for pixel what the ad pics look like! sick man!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 21, 2010)

damn dude that jilly looks frosty!!!

cant wait to see how vortex compares


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 21, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn dude that jilly looks frosty!!!
> 
> cant wait to see how vortex compares



Damn highlander that jilly looks great..shit, i can practically smell her from here..lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you all think.....talking bubble bags. Is the 5 bag fine or should I get the 8 bag. Got to do something with all this trim I've got. Of course it's when I'm out of weed is when I think about making hash lol. I bet I can make between a qtr and half pound with what I have. Then there's always oil...... 

Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

unless you really want to have that many grades of hash id go with the 5 its more than enough fannying around.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya its all greek to me. Thanks Don. Shouldn't be out of weed long...got a harvest in a couple days. Just have to smoke this kief until then lol. I keep my indoor trimmings seperated by strain and put a bag in the freezer for a day if I want to keif it. Gets me threw the night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

sensible plan ay ive got a bag of trim for rainy days too haha


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to have one lol . it gave me a good day on bubble hash. Now i ned to save it up again for ages lol


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys. Remember when I posted pics of my first run of TGA gear and someone (forget who) mentioned the lack of color? I want to thank that person because it got me thinking and I finally figured out that I was underfeeding in the last half of flower. I gave this round of plants a nitrogen boost near the end and the Jillybean went crazy with the colors. These are clones of the first plants. I'm still having some kind of ph issue with the burnt leaf tips but I'm thinking some lime might help out. 

Jillybean #2: this is the dreamscicle pheno. Smells and tastes like orange cream custard in a very dank way. 



















Jillybean #1 is a very low yielder. More sharp in citrus taste than the #2 pheno, almost chemy.

























My sour grapefruit Chernobyl only got slight hints of color from the N boost but I thought you guys might still want to see.



















Another strain that stays pretty green is actually my favorite. I urge you guys to all give Vortex a try. This #2 pheno might not look all too impressive in the pics but it is the cream of the crop as far as smell, flavor, and potency. Look for the shortest pheno that smells like dog poo. That is the killer.




















I just planted some Qleaner seeds today. I'll keep you guys posted.  -/\/\ared


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

top marks mared mate showing us all up with ur prettys.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mared Juwan how much N are you giving in the beginning stages of veg?? Did you feed anything in the sedling stage?? Im speaking for Jillybean?? Oh how long was the veg stage??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice pics Mared, thanks for sharing. Good luck with your Qleaner seeds....keep us posted on how they turn out. I just popped my last Qleaner seed the other day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2010)

awesome mared man! look a lot like tahoes dairy queen in colour, bud, trichs the works. 

top work man


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 23, 2010)

i guess since everyone is posting their jillybean ill snap some shots tonight

mine turned straight red like someone painted it with a marker

nice shots mared mane


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice. Look forward to seeing them Mayne. Red, huh? Very cool!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 23, 2010)

nice pics Mared!! 
how did your vortex yield compare to the others?


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 23, 2010)

Planted my Agent Orange and Space Queen today...can't wait.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 23, 2010)

heres my redhead jillybean

topped it to 4 heads, smells like rotten fruit from far away, get up close in personal smells like orange candy.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here let me clear this up, When was your first feeding of N?? How many days after you planted??


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 24, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> heres my redhead jillybean
> 
> topped it to 4 heads, smells like rotten fruit from far away, get up close in personal smells like orange candy.


Fucking killer buds bro. Yea the one that smells like rotten mangoes in flower was my dreamscicle pheno. It gets kind of creamy at the end 




haze2 said:


> Mared Juwan how much N are you giving in the beginning stages of veg?? Did you feed anything in the sedling stage?? Im speaking for Jillybean?? Oh how long was the veg stage??


I use only organic nutes in veg because I inevitably burn seedlings to a crisp if I use chems. They seem a lot easier to use in flower. For veg I use botanicare pure blend pro, cal mag, and liquid karma. I start very low at 4mL/gal of pure blend pro when I have a full two nodes of growth, maybe ten days after they first sprouted. I veg seedlings much longer than clones so for the first round they vegged for over three weeks and eventually I reached full label strength (30mL/gal) of the pure blend pro. For clones I start at 8mL/gal as soon as they're rooted and I usually only make it up to 20mL or so before it's time to flower. 




HookedOnChronic said:


> nice pics Mared!!
> how did your vortex yield compare to the others?


I had 3 Vortex phenos which yielded a bit differently. The #2 pheno (trimmed buds in my last post) is what I would call medium. The bud structure and size looked very similar to the Jillybean#2 in the pics but plant itself was much shorter. Add in that it finishes before any of the others and the yield seems even better. The #1 Vortex had similar bud structure but was twice as tall. This was one of the tallest plants and takes longer to finish than the #2 pheno but has the same hashy dog poo smell. The #3 pheno might arguably be the best in a lot of respects. It is a very heavy yielder for a TGA strain. Easily double the yield of the other two phenos. The flavor is more minty and menthol with this one although you can still smell the Vortex dog poo essence just fine. Potency between the three was pretty similar but because I would give the slightest edge to the #2 pheno that has become my favorite. I still run clones of the #3 pheno as well though.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Mared. You dont by any chance have some pics of your jillys in veg do you??


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 24, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Thanks for the reply Mared. You dont by any chance have some pics of your jillys in veg do you??


Yea, this is the original group from seed. Unfortunately I don't remember exactly which plant is which or exactly how old they were at this point. I know the far left two towards the front were the Qleaner that were eventually males and the yellowish one was a Vortex but I'm not sure beyond that which exactly were the jillys.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

I got confirmed nutsacks on one of my deep purples. Not sure wot to do with him?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks mared and Don Gin

heres some more porn


----------



## haze2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yo thanks for that jilly pic, wanted to compare them to my jillys, they are 20 days old and they are just starting to take off. Do you know at what age they are in the picture??


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 24, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Yo thanks for that jilly pic, wanted to compare them to my jillys, they are 20 days old and they are just starting to take off. Do you know at what age they are in the picture??


this girl is at day 55.

im gona let it go couple more weeks because we had some reallllly cold temps a couple weeks back.

this baby sucked up nitrogen like no other strain ive done before


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Planted my Agent Orange and Space Queen today...can't wait.


Trade ya a Jilly clone for an AO lol


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 24, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Trade ya a Jilly clone for an AO lol


I wish...I want to grow Jilly Bean next...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 25, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> thanks mared and Don Gin
> 
> heres some more porn



mmmmm gotta bump this. Lovely colors mate, I think I grew out the same pheno.

Really exotic colors last 2 weeks and it smells like rotten fruit/piney. Great tasting after dry and even better high


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 25, 2010)

yea never grown a girl with red colors before

just waiting on some amber trichs so i can snip snip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

quick snap of my dairy queen @ 6 weeks in 

top tip for anyone thinking of this strain dont top it. i did last time and results were uber poor


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 26, 2010)

gona be one big ol' cola

looking good don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

cheers Mayne! hope so their just getting a pumping with pk13/14 this week so the next 3 weeks should see her swell... fingers bloody crossed


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 26, 2010)

nice DON! DQ has now taken high interest in my books, u got any full plant pics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

ill snap some tonight they're some leggy trees.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 26, 2010)

.

I've got some JillyBean, Jack The Ripper and Pandora's Box near harvest, here are a Pandora's Box, JillyBean with a Chemdog. Jillybean front left, Pandora's Box front right, Chemdog rear. They're not at the same age of flower so size comparison isn't valid, first time growing all three.













For scale - the buckets are 5 gallon and 12" across, the canopies are 16"-18" in diameter with the tallest colas 12"-14". The Chemdog in back is on a 3 gallon bucket (~12") so it looks much bigger, about the same size in reality with bigger colas than the PB but much smaller than JB. My Jack has small colas, not sure if it's the pheno or the weak bulb.

.

I like Pandora's Box best so far, a bit dissociative. Nicely potent, more so than the samples of Jack The Ripper I've harvested and decarboxylized in a toaster oven. 

I'm properly curing some Jillybean now but Jack and PB should be another week or two, I had a weak Solarmax light bulb that really reduced yield and slowed flowering, now replaced with a Hortilux Super HPS. Some of the Jillybean colas were absolutely sick on one plant, fat juicy and sticky, like it's dripping syrup. Smells like candy.

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

looks the business hobbes! plenty of colas plenty of buds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nice DON! DQ has now taken high interest in my books, u got any full plant pics?


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 26, 2010)

.

Don how do you find those buckets for root growth? Do you have any pictures for comparison?

thanks

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=5L10Pack

believe it or not these are the top colas of the plants from the pic above











ive not actually seen what the root ball looks like its the trial run but the pics speak for themselves!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 26, 2010)

not bad those are some leggy bitches gin, looks as though id top those if i ordered em

and hobbes, nice plants any close ups of PB?


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 26, 2010)

.

Wow. Thanks Don, I'll be ordering half a dozen of those right quick to run a side by side test myself. I've been interested in those buckets but have seen little about them around.

.


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 26, 2010)

Hobbs there are also other types of pots that do basically the same thing. One is called smart pots and the other is a paint that you paint on the inside of your pots or you buy pretreated pots. 
http://www.smartpots.com/
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9114-spin-out-chemical-root-pruning-2.html 
http://horticulturespecialties.com/index.php?cPath=30

All I believe make for a healthier root environment and better nutritional uptake which equals to healthier and more productive plants. I have no personal experience with any of these yet but my friend is doing a couple plants in some smart pots and they are all more vigorous.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 26, 2010)

.

Thanks Nick, I'll look into them.

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> not bad those are some leggy bitches gin, looks as though id top those if i ordered em


man i did last run and it was a big mistake. ill try and dig through my journal for comparative pics from my last run of the same tho i cant really say the exact cause of the difference could be the topping could be the airpots?!


Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Wow. Thanks Don, I'll be ordering half a dozen of those right quick to run a side by side test myself. I've been interested in those buckets but have seen little about them around.


yeah i was going to do a thread on them when im done and show the root balls comparison and final weight etc the dope has bag appeal but to be honest is nothing special in the complexity department. a good all rounder. 

subs other new hybrids from the journals ive seen look to be much better producers.

i was thinking of crossing something into it to bump the yield but didnt have space or decent males to use. a cross with something like critical mass/ the rework of big bud or something with extra flavour like heavy duty fruity or trainwreck would really bring something to dairy queen imo


----------



## haze2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hobbes any good help on that Pandoras box and Jilly, food habits, most important??


----------



## aagiants1 (Jan 27, 2010)

heres an update...I have one pheno thats stretched like crazy...They're starting to stink...Can't wait till they get some crystals!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

nice bush aagiants! how many weeks in are ya just a couple id wager, should be starting to frost up anytime!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 27, 2010)

nice pics don, were those 2 side by side pics comparing normal pots to the air pots?

and good to know about the topping, how tall were yours before flower and how bad did they stretch?
thx

and hobbes any Pandora box shots? yours looks lovely


----------



## jackdirty (Jan 27, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Hey guys. Remember when I posted pics of my first run of TGA gear and someone (forget who) mentioned the lack of color? I want to thank that person because it got me thinking and I finally figured out that I was underfeeding in the last half of flower. I gave this round of plants a nitrogen boost near the end and the Jillybean went crazy with the colors. These are clones of the first plants. I'm still having some kind of ph issue with the burnt leaf tips but I'm thinking some lime might help out.
> 
> Jillybean #2: this is the dreamscicle pheno. Smells and tastes like orange cream custard in a very dank way.
> 
> ...


i just shit myself haha looks good.. ive noticed adding nitrogen in the last half of flower has kept my girls green as fuck and healthy lookn buds too...but sometime i over do itand it seemsmy girls start shooting new groth on top of buds sometimes..


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 27, 2010)

.

What are you guys using for Nitrogen and how much per gallon?

I've started using it in flower too, to keep the solar pannels and air circulation system fully functional until harvest.

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

canna A & B 

A & 40ml B per 10L of water. N-P-K 5-4-3.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canna A & B
> 
> A & 40ml B per 10L of water. N-P-K 5-4-3.


Is there anything in the BioCanna (organic) line that does the same thing...maybe Bioboost? Damn that shit's expensive though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2010)

Ha ha one thing about being a stoner.... you can look at some pics one day and then look at them a few days later and its like looking at brand new pics. Real nice photos Mared , those are about as good as they get.

You guys sure your on the right track? I always backed off on my N during flowering to help bring out colors in my girls. I do top dress twice during flowering though. First time with worm castings and the bat shit for bloom and second time with just the bat guano.

Who was it again who said "dont be afraid of the fade" lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

has anyone seen this thread. could be the next big thing...could not..who knows 
AR's Grow Journal: Four New F1 Generation Medical Strains


----------



## jberry (Jan 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha one thing about being a stoner.... you can look at some pics one day and then look at them a few days later and its like looking at brand new pics. Real nice photos Mared , those are about as good as they get.
> 
> You guys sure your on the right track? I always backed off on my N during flowering to help bring out colors in my girls. I do top dress twice during flowering though. First time with worm castings and the bat shit for bloom and second time with just the bat guano.
> 
> Who was it again who said "dont be afraid of the fade" lol




 *A plant definitely needs Nitrogen to produce plant matter, whether it is flowering or vegging. Two basic elements involved in the process are Carbon and Nitrogen,* _*but too much N can confuse a plant's hormonal signals or keep it from fully flowering.*_​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2010)

jberry said:


> *A plant definitely needs Nitrogen to produce plant matter, whether it is flowering or vegging. Two basic elements involved in the process are Carbon and Nitrogen,* _*but too much N can confuse a plant's hormonal signals or keep it from fully flowering.*_​


Thanks for clearing that up for me lol


----------



## jberry (Jan 27, 2010)

anybody ever grow or smoke Subcools "The Flav" ?

it just made a comeback and im wondering if i should pick it up or go with Querkle or one of the others that sells out a lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Is there anything in the BioCanna (organic) line that does the same thing...maybe Bioboost? Damn that shit's expensive though.


to be honest i would normally give a dose of big bud every say 3 weeks through flowering 

im running the normal canna boost instead of the big bud this run using every water as a test run i was going to do a side by side but its going to have to wait.


----------



## jberry (Jan 28, 2010)

if your careful then u could still use big bud with the canna boost, because the canna boost does not have a EC, it should be compatible with any nutrient line as far as i know.


----------



## aagiants1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice bush aagiants! how many weeks in are ya just a couple id wager, should be starting to frost up anytime!


 
Thanks Don! You called it...just a little over two weeks right now...I should've let them get bigger, i am going to get a 150 or 250 for my clones in veg..Thanks for noticed Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

jberry said:


> if your careful then u could still use big bud with the canna boost, because the canna boost does not have a EC, it should be compatible with any nutrient line as far as i know.


good to know cheers jberry! im kinda at the limit nute wise A & B + pk+ boost i think adding big bud with all that pk in there anyway might tip the balance with the other stuff if i dropped a few ml of the A & B maybe but i guess that would be replacing it with the same ish ?!!?



aagiants1 said:


> Thanks Don! You called it...just a little over two weeks right now...I should've let them get bigger, i am going to get a 150 or 250 for my clones in veg..Thanks for noticed Don!


for the few $ or £ difference go with the higher, if your talking cfl ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> look cool mate, aint ya got any grower mates u can give em too. im always off loading clones to me mates lol


A whopping total of 3 clones have come under the knife so far lol....prolly shoulda been more like 30


----------



## haze2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are a few pics very random pics jillybean, pandoras box and 3rd dimension. Went into flower last night after a 32 hour dark cycle. If youd like to know specific plants just ask!! I can tell you that all the white buckets are jillys and most orange are pandoras, grey is half 3rd dimension and half jillybean. Vegged for 28 days under 1 100w mh and 1 400mh both hortilux bulbs. All are still feeding at 15ml of Nitrogen. Tonight they were fed bloom nutes for the first time.


----------



## captiankush (Feb 3, 2010)

Got the Querkle going right now, excited to see how she turns out.

CK


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

captiankush said:


> Got the Querkle going right now, excited to see how she turns out.
> 
> CK



I got one querkle and one deep purple gals in flower at 3 weeks lol i cany wait either, mine are in coco tho lol.


----------



## jberry (Feb 3, 2010)

my deep purps are in veg and growing sooo slow its crazy! they are like 6 weeks old and are 4-7 inches tall with like 8-10 nodes... im planning on topping, clonning, and sexing them. at this rate i wont have enough cuttings to fill my flower rooms until 2011 lol.

i may have to just throw them into flower without taking cuttings, smoke it up and choose a new strain?

i knew that it would be slow in veg because erkles are the same way but idk if i can hang... same reason i dont grow erkle or gdp, ect.

my KaBoom's are the sturdiest little sprouts ive ever seen, no elongating, no problems at all, and they look the best so far out of the 10 strains ive started lately, BUT they are still just little seedlings atm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahah man i know how you feel jberry i thought the same way and didnt take cuts vegged for like 7 weeks and ended up with 5ft monsters all said and done, worth it for the primo tasty bud at the end but not very compatible in a multi strain grow


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 5, 2010)

who has some space bomb or tiny bomb plant shots?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2010)

*Some Jillybean and Vortex bud porn.....*
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 5, 2010)

sick pics HC!!! love the jilly beans colors, hows the yeild looking? 
it also has a ton of leaves in and around the bud, more then average it looks, correct?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

aint that some puuuuurdy bud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2010)

i just ordered "the flav" never heard of it.. anybody got pics/info/smoke report?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 5, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## jberry (Feb 7, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> Very often with JTR people get twins, so triplets isn't that far fetched. A lot of growers kill off the weaker ones, because as you've noticed that don't have as much vigor, but I've also seen some grow them out and they produce wonderful dank. Just keep in mind that a weaker plant will be more prone to becoming a hermie if stressed. Hope this helps.


wow, right after saying ive never seen any twins in the last 14 years i got twins!

i planted a single seed of subcools KaBoom and popped... then about 4-5 days later a second sprout popped up right next to it! The second one looks smaller than usual and i suppose i will be killing it at some point but for now i guess im gunna let it ride.

i guess u can add kaboom to the list with jack the ripper. is it only tga/subs genetics that do this?


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

Didnt Dst get twins he called themer and louise. they wer head bands. He killed one that went hermi lol


----------



## haze2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive heard of Subcools gear giving twins often. I have actually heard of this happening on more than just your strain, although I am growing Jillybean (20) 3rd dimension (10) and Pandoras box (10) I have seen nothing but a single sprout from my seeds. Haze2


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 8, 2010)

One of my Qleaner seeds produced too little separate tap roots which I planted individually. Only one sprouted and grew freaky for the first couple weeks but is OK now. 

Is anybody else noticing how great these strains are for hash? When I grind up some dry buds (especially jillybean or vortex) powder just pours out the bottom of the grinder when I tap it out. I've also had some higher than usual yields of bubble hash off the TGA trim.


----------



## haze2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ill have answers for that in about 8 weeks lol. Haze2


----------



## haze2 (Feb 8, 2010)

HC what can you tell me about the beginning of flower on these jillys. I have been in flower for 10 days and you can barely start to make anything out on them. How long did it take for you to see male or female signs?? If you did grow them from beans did you have males and how fast did they show?? Any faster than your women.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Is anybody else noticing how great these strains are for hash? When I grind up some dry buds (especially jillybean or vortex) powder just pours out the bottom of the grinder when I tap it out. I've also had some higher than usual yields of bubble hash off the TGA trim.


ill be running 6 plants worth of dairy queen through my bags in about 3 weeks! i cant frickin wait.

i made honey oil out of the last lot of trim and it was lethal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

so here's my baby floater, this info was from breedbay but im hoping i've got a keeper

The blue dominant pheno's can start mutated and display whorled photoxy ( ie swirling deformed leaves that grow faster on 1 side to the other resulting in sideways curved leaves) however, she soon grows out of this and this is an early indication of you getting a blue dom pheno..







freaky eh!? hope its a girl!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2010)

that a DQ don? 

and HC did u notice the jilly to a high leaf/bud ratio on the leafy side? looks like it from the pics, kinda turning me away compared to pics of other TGA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

nah man its floater 

(Flo x Jacks Cleaner BlueBerry)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that a DQ don?
> 
> and HC did u notice the jilly to a high leaf/bud ratio on the leafy side? looks like it from the pics, kinda turning me away compared to pics of other TGA


Hey chronic whats the good word? Ya she's got her Orange Velvet mamma's leaves, doesn't she lol. The buds on the lower half are pretty leafy, but the upper half of the cola is going to be a breeze to trim. These colas are pretty massive, at least to me. She's on the cutting table right now.....couple of minutes of life left for her

I'll try and get some pics of her clones for ya soon man, they have a few weeks left in flower. It could just be the way I grew her too


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2010)

yea no worries, your grow still blows me away everyday, u have so much goin on..props dude


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 9, 2010)

Agent Orange girls are up and about!


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 9, 2010)

Its good to see someone doing Agent Orange I am thinking about getting it at some point. Also out of the 10 Jilly Beans I planted 8 were female so I am hoping to get at least one of each pheno. And am going to use 1 of the males to pollinate some OG#18's , Kushberry's, and Madonna's


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2010)

Good eyes Chronic, that Jilly was pretty leafy. The first 3" of each cola are very sweet, and fairly dense but from there on down it got pretty larffy. She had the primo spot under the 1k too. I kept more bud leaves on than I normally would, for weight. Plus they were purple and full of sugar so what the fuck lol. I would have taken some pics but with the extra bud leaves on it wouldn't have been all that impressive. The Cindy dom Vortex is another story though!!! Wait till you guys see that . Ended up with 224 g wet with the Jillybean. Comes out to 49 g when it dries ( 224 x .22 = 49 ).
And curing schmuring.....I'll be trying it next week when its dry!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 10, 2010)

yea HCave, you are probably gonna get some bomb hash or oil or edibles, loved the colors of the JB throughout, hopefully shes a potent *mother*phucker (word play anyone?? )

which did u consider ur cindy vortex? i always forget, i keep goin back to check your vortex pics almost everyday haha got me jonesin


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha ha cool .

Pheno Orange, man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

i can almost smell clementines from here! nice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i can almost smell clementines from here! nice


Ha orange was just the color of the toothpick that I used to identify them when they were babies, hence the name. Thats pic above is my shorter Vortex pheno


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 10, 2010)

damn dude orange pulled through! looks beautiful


----------



## haze2 (Feb 11, 2010)

HC how long did it take for you to start seeing growth on the Jilly??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha orange was just the color of the toothpick that I used to identify them when they were babies, hence the name. Thats pic above is my shorter Vortex pheno


  

i wonder what sub is doing in terms of new hybrids or releases all of the last round of hybrids are all pretty similar the vortex, dairy queen, chernobyl all very similar in structure and resin


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2010)

Im just harvesting the last of my deeppurple male then its for the compost bin for him lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

in the words of austin powers.....

and i'm spent...........


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2010)

And in the words of Gary Jules..." I could learn to play the game, I could learn to run the hustle....If I only had the brains, the money or the muscle"


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wonder what sub is doing in terms of new hybrids or releases all of the last round of hybrids are all pretty similar the vortex, dairy queen, chernobyl all very similar in structure and resin


i too wonder lol

was DQ better then Cher don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

you know ive got a pack of 5 in my stash that ive not even germed hookedonChron

wont be popping them for a good while either  ive got better to be popping so its way down the line...

its5oclock somewhere is the man to ask he's got both running and has selected the keeper from each i believe. aint seen him around in a while tho


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

yea i was following his, think he said that a certain DQ pheno was the best, and a Cher pheno was close 2nd or 3rd cant remember


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah the DQ keeper is something like, real stinky citurs fuelly smell, one touch of the bud and your stinking till you wash it with alcohol or nail polish remover i tend to use haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2010)

First Vortex hits the chopping block tonight, day52. Pheno Red. Thats the one Subcool features on his video, the A-13 dom. Checked the trics on day 49 and they were ready...1/3 amber. Quick finisher! Gave it a final flush and trics now are about 50/50. She's very sativa looking...never smoked a sativa dom strain before. Foxtail calyxs that look like they might tighten up pretty well. I'm sure that I would be more impressed with the tric production if the weed that I smoke alot, Ice, wasn't so heavy in sugar itself, but this pheno of Vortex has plenty and she clones and vegges really well (a lot faster than the other shorter phenotype). I have several of this girls clones in the flower room and several more going in tomorrow.

Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2010)

Couple of more Vortex go under the knife tonight. The tall pheno(Stretch) and the shortest (Pheno Orange). I'll put up a couple of pics tonight when I have me castle to meself again. The shorter one is pretty dank looking!

Later


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

kool I love the buzz of excitement pre chop


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2010)

And down she comes......


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

TIMBEEEEEEEEER!!

funky colours


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 15, 2010)

yea seriously amazing colors. great job.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 15, 2010)

Got some Jilly Bean seeds...finally...can't sprout them yet though....arghhh. No room :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

fucking nanners in my Dairy Queen. fucking he she's. i know how begby felt in trainspotting when the girl had a cock now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2010)

Aw shit man thats too bad. Hopefully not to many. I picked two off one of my Jillybeans today, but that was my fault....light leak a few days ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah only a few, they'll be getting the gravity finish and out the tent in a few days.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aw shit man thats too bad. Hopefully not to many. I picked two off one of my Jillybeans today, but that was my fault....light leak a few days ago.


Shit, did I say two nanners. Fuck a lot more than two. I guess thats what they are, they look like little bananas. Thought maybe I could pick them off even though there are a fair smount of them. Then one had powder(pollen?) in it, so I pulled out the five Jillybeans that are affected out of the bud room. Lights go out in an hour...I guess they dont go back in. 5 Jillybeans, six weeks into flower. Fuck.

advice anyone?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 16, 2010)

hash, oil or food, or smoke banana weed its not to bad

so what your mommy had one sack with pollen? or the clones?
and u have about 20 other plants in there?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shit, did I say two nanners. Fuck a lot more than two. I guess thats what they are, they look like little bananas. Thought maybe I could pick them off even though there are a fair smount of them. Then one had powder(pollen?) in it, so I pulled out the five Jillybeans that are affected out of the bud room. Lights go out in an hour...I guess they dont go back in. 5 Jillybeans, six weeks into flower. Fuck.
> 
> advice anyone?


keep em.. and send me the seeds.. otherwise u could make sum butter r somethin i guess..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help dude. I'll fuck up my lb/month op by keeping them in the budroom with all the others, so I can do what? Send you some seeds?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the help dude. I'll fuck up my lb/month op by keeping them in the budroom with all the others, so I can do what? Send you some seeds?


lol.. cant talk like that over the open forum.. but you could make seeds being they are hermie pollen they should be feminised or may carry a hermie trait.. but shouldnt be any males.. and u will def have non hermie phenos


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey hey, guess who got repped by THE man today  ?

Well back to the nanners......so I picked about 4 or 5 nanners of each of the Jillys and pulled them out of the budroom. At about lights out I decide to pick more off, if there where any, to show my girlfriend as she's heard me talk about stuff like that in the past. Kind of a bummer she has pretty much no interest in my grow op but oh well. So I go to look for more nanners....couldn't find any and decided to put them back in the budroom just in time for lights out. I'll keep a close eye on them and try and pick em off as I see them. Have not experienced this before so not quite sure what to expect. Guess I'll find out though

Later

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

I read a while back someone bashing subcools newer hybrids as being hermie prone but didnt quite believe it as id not seen that many but it seems to be the case 

anyone else had hermies on the strains they've run?!?! i want to put a list together of the stable and not so. 

ive had hermie from dairy queen and a couple of late bananas from querkle
highlander any others other than the jillybean?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm going to check, I'm hoping not. Thinking it was my fault thoiugh as I had a bad light leak one night about 5 nights ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

i doubt a light leak would cause a plant to go hermie, screwing with its light early on like having a light hour in its dark cycle and vice versa might but a light leak for one night shouldn't cause hermies imo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2010)

You may be right cause I've had that same thing happen before ( light leak) with other strains with no issues. Come to think of it, I pulled one or two nanners off of the mamma plant too during flower


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hash, oil or food, or smoke banana weed its not to bad
> 
> so what your mommy had one sack with pollen? or the clones?
> and u have about 20 other plants in there?


Hey man, didn't see your post. Ha ha to be honest I have no idea how many are in there. I know I have 23 WW in a small sog inside the budroom. Half of those come down today. Prolly a good 40 more girls (mostly TGA ) in there in various stages of flower. 

I'm going to watch them ( Jillybean clones )and pick the nanners off for a few days before I scrap em


----------



## jberry (Feb 17, 2010)

the light leak thing totally depends on the strain.... some varieties will hermie from slightest little light leaks at any givin time of the flowering.... but it is usually the feminized seeds that most commonly are sensitive to light stress... if people are spreading rumors about hermie then it seems like it could be true.... or at least kind of a weird thing to lie about imo.

ps, one of my kaboom has weird mutant leaves fyi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

like swirled photoxy or whatever the phrase was jberry? leaf growing one side faster than the other?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

whorled phylotaxy AKA trilateral branching.. isnt when one leaf is growing faster than the other its when you get three nodal points on a plant so to say. if you look at a lot of plants they will only sprout from two sides opposite each other, when trilateral branching occurs you will have more than just these two . 

i believe it to just be some form of mutation such as warping more than likely. 
IBL strains often show them and in a lot of cases the condition can breed true. 

also you dont move your plants around do you it may just be the way they keep trying to move towards the light.. i think one f westies babies may be going through this its could be why his leaves are warping out.. either that or maybe mild light or heat stress.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

damn your a green thumbed techy jester! yeah i think westies are showing that on his headband and my floater is for sure it look more like a ninja star than a dope plant


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

heres an example.. not my pic


----------



## jberry (Feb 18, 2010)

mine is a single leaf blade that separates and has two tips.... one blade, two tips.

also my barney farm LSD plant has roots growing out of the stock 2-3 inches above the soil level! but i figured that must be a norml thing for plants on acid to do, lol.

i'll try to take a pic of both in the near future.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> whorled phylotaxy AKA trilateral branching.. isnt when one leaf is growing faster than the other its when you get three nodal points on a plant so to say. if you look at a lot of plants they will only sprout from two sides opposite each other, when trilateral branching occurs you will have more than just these two .
> 
> i believe it to just be some form of mutation such as warping more than likely.
> IBL strains often show them and in a lot of cases the condition can breed true.
> ...


the perticular plant ur on about aint bin moved atall, u think i should move it to try and straighten it up? defo one side is growing faster than the other. even the side branch has over taken the main top its weird but i aint moved it.,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2010)

Jillybeananar update...first couple of days of checking I was pulling 5 or 6 off of each one. Yesterday they were all fine except for one that had a couple small buggers on it. Hope that trend continues . Glad I didn't pull em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah im pulling the odd one here n there off my dairy queens. wish they'd hurry up n finish i need the space badly


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2010)

Harvested one of the Qleaners a few days ago cause she had a few of em stickin out the top of her head. Other two come down tomorrow...phenos all over the place. 

Voids start coming down this week too...really nice top cola on all three and fat solid buds


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2010)

nice HC, any pics?

thx for sharing all the info on tga gear


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2010)

Sure, Ill take some and post em. There pretty nice. Just let me finish my coffee and bowl of BB first 

Your welcome hope it helped. Figure Sub and I are square now


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2010)

hahahahahahahaah i like that last line

and take your time, just stoked to see em sometime soon!

which plant is best so far from tga?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't really tell ya, I've only smoked the Jilly and Vortex. And not enough of the JB to have good opinion

Pics of Qleaner #1 JC dom I'm guessing....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2010)

Guess these didn't load the first go round

Qleaner #4 Querkle dom.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Can't really tell ya, I've only smoked the Jilly and Vortex. And not enough of the JB to have good opinion
> 
> Pics of Qleaner #1 JC dom I'm guessing....


dammmmmn this girl looks sexy as *FUCK*. 

I'm loving that dark purple/light green hue. 

Too bad you couldn't try much of the Jillybean... I saw you had nanners too.. that's a shame, I had one of the dankest phenos of JB so very nice. 

Great lookin gals though highlander, how long ya reckon till they're done? Another 3 weeks?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2010)

Ha more like three hours. They are at day 58 and I would like to let them go a full nine weeks but don't forget I'm a member of the "My wife had a better laywer than I" club, and the first of the month is just around the corner. In the spring when work picks up I'll have plenty of cured dankness but right now I' happy to be able to get by doing what I'm doing. I don't work with the public....I have two distributers (and one is the hottest Scandinavian chick you have ever seen) and everything is spoken for as soon as it comes down.

The Qleaners look nice, but have little smell. Lots of trics and the buds are pretty solid. Voids are looking nice too. They are at day 50 and have nice solid chunky colas. I'll try and get some pics of them up.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

damn man qleaners look alright, deffinately sativa dom in the first pic
not a strain that ever really caught my eye anyways

did every single strain hermie a bit in your garden? cause i remember the banana talk now that im thinkin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

aye im sad to say being the founder of the thread that ill not be popping any tga beans for a while. no room for unstable gentetics in my stable.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

hahaha irony don!

im not sure if im gonan order TGA anymore, deffinately narrowed it down, might just get feminized though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

i know shocker eh haha

id still get a reg over a fem anyday. im not writing off tga but id probably go with the older hybrids


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn man qleaners look alright, deffinately sativa dom in the first pic
> not a strain that ever really caught my eye anyways
> 
> did every single strain hermie a bit in your garden? cause i remember the banana talk now that im thinkin


Ya the Jillys did, but I strongly believe it was a light leak that caused it. One Qleaner through out a couple shortly after as well. The other two Qleaner phenos ( in the pics) look like some real dank and I'm holding out hope on the Voids. Smoke reports on both are pretty good


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im sad to say being the founder of the thread that ill not be popping any tga beans for a while. no room for unstable gentetics in my stable.


man that is sad...

I don't recall very many beaners on my JB, that's quite sad... 

I'm thinking of getting Serious Seeds AK47 next. The buds are just so friggin huge it's unbelievable, the stone is apparently one of the bests too.

Anyone have experience with the ol' Kalashnikov?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

i still like the strains but ive got loads in the stash to pop so tga is taking a back seat for a while.

serious are a great seed co 100% stable with very few phenos the ak is a fruity one hitter quitter you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2010)

Very impressed with the Qleaners I took down last night. Very sticky, very very pretty and a little heavier. 

Gotta split now but Ill post pics this afternoon. ( me hottie is making me breakfast over at her place right now )


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 25, 2010)

tga has also taken a back seat to dj shorts gear for now in me garden

jillybean is some great smoke for being sativa dominant 

but im far more impressed by his indica genetics at the moment


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2010)

*Qleaners and Voids.....*

Purty pretty. Or maybe pretty purty lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2010)

First two pics are Qleaners and the last two are Voids. Camera really doesn't do justice to these buds. They were cut yesterday and had to come down early

Later


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 25, 2010)

damn not to shabby at all, glad your work is all paying off
is that fully trimmed?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man, naw not really...trying to slow down the drying process, their full of trics, their pretty ha ha,...get the most weight out of them, you know the score . They had to come down a little early too.

Hey check these out. Jilly clone and Void from seed at seven weeks


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 25, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Qleaners and Voids.....*
> 
> Purty pretty. Or maybe pretty purty lol


dammmnn that shit looks yummy as hell! 


+rep comin your way my friend for some tasty nugs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

agreed they look mighty fine fella


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Don, thanks Wicked. They should only get better as I get to know the strain.

Wonder what happened to sub's new thread he started yesterday. It was TGA bud porn. Figure he yanked it cause cause peeps just started askin em all kinds of questions bout all kinds of diff shit


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 26, 2010)

Cant upload but can link you to some almost finish photos of Jacks Cleaner 2. I posted them in Subs JC myth or legend page.

Heres the link:https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/51780-jacks-cleaner-myth-legend-9.html


----------



## haze2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey yall, Ill be getting some pics of my women up here soon. I have not been home for the past 2 weeks, I have left the grow to my older brother, seems he is doing great. The women have been in flower for 2 almost 3 weeks now. HC how long till you started noticing the Jillys pack on some wait?? Thanks Haze


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm really debating between *The Third Dimension, Vortex *and *Jack the Ripper/Jack's Cleaner II*.  I'm going to buy some beans in the next week or so. 

Anyone grown any/smoked any?


----------



## haze2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive got 6 3rd dimensions growin rite now, ask me anything. I have not smoked any but I can fill you in on anything I can helpful. Haze2


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 27, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Ive got 6 3rd dimensions growin rite now, ask me anything. I have not smoked any but I can fill you in on anything I can helpful. Haze2


Are they as fast to flower as everyone says?

I heard you could most certainly pull 6-7 weeks and still get phenomenal buds.

thanks for the help


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 27, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2010)

Will have an early smoke report on the Qleaner and Void by the middle of the week. Been smoking a lot of Vortex in the past week or two. After all the hype, I was a little disappointed at first, but the smell and taste are starting to improve some as its curing. I kept the super tall one for my personal smoke, it had the heaviest resin...didn't care for the taste of the shorter one all that much....reminded me of the Widow a little, which I have developed quite an aversion to. The taller phenos, A-13 dom has a nice strong sativa high, and I can see how it might knock some people on their arse


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2010)

Top of the mornin to ya'll, shit I guess its afternoon already  

So the first round of Jilly clones are at 8 weeks today and looking pretty astounding....lots of colors, just insane amount of trics and the creamcicle/vanilla smell. Their still bulking up so I will try 9 weeks with them this time. They stopped throwing nanners out after I picked them off for a few days, but guess what the fuck? The next round of Jilly clones are puttin out nanners of their own...I'm about to pop their little fuckin heads off  . Did that light leak one night a few weeks ago cause it? Dont know? 

The Qleaner and Void are going to get 9s and 10s for bag appeal. They all are full of trics too but one of the Voids look white because of so much resin!! Qleaners have quite a bit of purple with good smell. I have one JC dom sativa pheno and one Querkle dom indica pheno that are keepers. Got another Void that I'm going to take to 9 weeks as well, they are pretty beefy and this one is still plumping up day by day. Voids also have a small amonunt of purple in them too. The one Void that is drying out white, also has a blood red color in the veins of the leaves that you almost have to look under the trics to see it. I have plenty of clones of all of them that are being groomed to go in when its their turn 

So I ran out of Vortex to smoke. I had a couple of hits left so I had that this morning with my coffee. All out of cured bud. So I do my morning routine working in the garden, take the dog out for a nice long walk and get some fresh air to clear my head, rather excited cause I'm going to try out my Qleaner#4 ( really purple with a great scent that I'm trying to nail down) at lunchtime.

Took two or three hits, trying to remember if it was either two or three and honestly don't know, before writing this post. Forgetting something like that is a good barometer as to how good your weed is, but anyways....initial impressions are...I LOVE THIS WEED BABY!!! It's very potent and I'm very stoned!

Later


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 2, 2010)

Mannn I need a crazy indica like Qleaner or Querkle.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Mannn I need a crazy indica like Qleaner or Querkle.


Trying the frosty Void this morning and two thumbs up for sure. I love it!

Pics 1, 2...shots of the vegroom. Qleaners and Voids and a couple of Jillybeans hanging out waiting their turn lol
pic 3....30+ Vortex clones (shorter pheno) that have been fully rooted for a week now. Think I'll do a small sog with them all.
Pic 4....6 Ice clones in the foreground and a bunch more that hit the dirt last night that are not in the pic


----------



## haze2 (Mar 3, 2010)

W1ckedChowda: To tell you the truth they are barely into day 18 flower they look very similar to the jillys so far as far as size, great resin production for sure very thick and dark green, Ill have an update in my journal here by tomorrow lol everyone is asking abaout the 3Ds. I have updated today on my jillys and there are tons of pics to see, check out my journal. 3D will be updated tomorrow.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jillybeans have been updated stop by our journal and check'em. Haze2


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 3, 2010)

So Highlander, your Vortex turned out just so-so it sounds. Weird because that's the only TGA strain I tried where every pheno of the given strain had a strong similar taste (which to me was dank). The other two strains produced buds with completely different flavors plant to plant. So I figured most Vortex plants would have that dog shit funk that turns more cheesey and peppery after drying. I still think the Vortex is overall the most potent TGA strain that I tried and none of mine had bland flavor but obviously there's always a chance of getting a weak pheno (I'm not real fond of widow bud either).

Anyways I guess it's your turn to get me excited about a strain that I'm still waiting to finish flowering. I got one Qleaner at day 7 flower and another runt that will be vegged a couple more days before flowering. Both are females, two males were discarded. So I'm 7 for 7 females on the other three TGA strains and 2 for 6 with the Qleaner. I'll come back with pics when there's actually buds to see but for now I'll drool over yours. Great work man.


----------



## pbsmith (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for your postings. i am trying my first TGA strain. have two vortex girls at 48 days. both are sativa dominate, one is lemon peppery and the taller one i can only describe as god's p#*sy. (cause thats what i think it would smell like) i hope to get mared juwan's experience and have nice potent weed. you have piqued my interest to give Qleaner a go. any ideas on it's whereabouts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

now thats a strain name if ever ive heard one. GODS PUSSY FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

wouldnt it be more correct if u called it the goddess's pussy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

depends which side of the pc fence you sit i guess.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

Or what gods or goddesses you belive in. Mother natures pussy is a good one lol.


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 5, 2010)

I know this is a TGA thread but I thought since you guys are always on the ball about updating your journals I would give you guys all a head up that Dr. Greenthumb is giving away seeds to people who are experienced growers and would be willing to do a journal that is updated weekly and a smoke report at the end. Anyway if your interested here is the link.
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/307867-free-seeds-test-grow.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm thinking a day late and a dollar short Nick, but thanks and good luck.

Last night in the budroom for these lovely ladies. Nine weeks tomorrow. The big cola on the right is a Void and the rest are Jillybean clones


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 6, 2010)

absolutely lovely highlander. 

those buds are superb.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2010)

yup top notch highlander

great job!


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 6, 2010)

Hell yeah, man. This might be my favorite grow I'm following right now.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 7, 2010)

myPlantsrdank said:


> The next attitude seeds newsletter promo*will be running from 4 am (US time) Friday March 5th - 9am (Us time) Monday march 8th *2010 and is featuring TGA SUBCOOL SEEDS! 3x Jack the ripper & 3x third dimension.AUTOMATICALLY ADDED TO YOU CART WHEN YOU SPEND OVER $25 Attitude Seed Bank


free tga seeds thats cool to see. now peeps can check out his dankness' strains that they normally might not


----------



## slabhead (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet they run out of them pretty quickly  yo Sub, "restock needed on aisle 420"


----------



## haze2 (Mar 7, 2010)

The only problem is that it costs another 25 for shipping, truthfully if it wasnt so much for shipping Id be placing an order too. Ill just wait tilll after hatvest to stock up on subs beans. Haze2


----------



## haze2 (Mar 7, 2010)

HC When do you recommend for harvest??


----------



## slabhead (Mar 8, 2010)

I've used their std shipping with great success. It is pretty stealth w/o spending money and shipping for a t-shirt or mug.

BUT the best way by far to buy Sub's stuff is on bidzbay. Or it was...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

dairy queen!






floater wtf!?


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 9, 2010)

DQ mmm
looks tasty don


----------



## ataxia (Mar 9, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey, guess who got repped by THE man today  ?
> 
> Well back to the nanners......so I picked about 4 or 5 nanners of each of the Jillys and pulled them out of the budroom. At about lights out I decide to pick more off, if there where any, to show my girlfriend as she's heard me talk about stuff like that in the past. Kind of a bummer she has pretty much no interest in my grow op but oh well. So I go to look for more nanners....couldn't find any and decided to put them back in the budroom just in time for lights out. I'll keep a close eye on them and try and pick em off as I see them. Have not experienced this before so not quite sure what to expect. Guess I'll find out though
> 
> ...


Just giving my opinion. I didn't read the whole thread but i see that you have some delicious yellow bananas.. if you have more than that one plant. MOVE IT. I'll bet you it's already pollenated at least a few other flowers. You just won't see the seeds until it goes further along. I'm telling you I was picking off bananas for a week off of one plant. Then two .... then i started seeing seeds pop up in my other plants .. i had to cut my whole grow down 2-4 weeks early. FUCKING HATE BANANAS.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Anybody experienced a pistil and hairs forming at the leaf on any of Subcools strains????


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Anybody experienced a pistil and hairs forming at the leaf on any of Subcools strains????


yes i have had a small bud form in the centre of a leafe on my jack the rippers ill see if i can find a pic for ya, brb


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Cant find it for the life of me soz


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2010)

Don thats a lovely looking bud, I hope it smokes nice for ya  Whats its lineage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

cinderella crossed with exodus (uk) cheese 

and oh yeah it smokes real nice man!! thanks


----------



## haze2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr west what is it caused by??


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

the want to show u a cute littel bud ona leaf thats all, its a good thing u get more smoke and it looks pretty too, quite offten cannabis will do this if the conditions are right.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh is that so?? It does it in great conditions?? Haze2


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

well i can only talk of my expiriences but it only happend the one time on the one pheno of jack the ripper. I have heard of other strains that do the same tho and more bud cant be bad can it lol.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> yes i have had a small bud form in the centre of a leafe on my jack the rippers ill see if i can find a pic for ya, brb


I'd really like to see this if at all possible. Sounds interesting!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

ill have a nother look for ya


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

took me best part of 25 mins to find it but this is it, cute aint it lol


----------



## jberry (Mar 11, 2010)

subs strains seem to have a lot of weird characteristics... wonder why that is?

never seen a bud leaf !? wtf?


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

It didnt look real but it was lol. half filled my bong chalis and was yummy lol. Only one leaf tho wich was strange lol


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> took me best part of 25 mins to find it but this is it, cute aint it lol


Wow, that sure is pretty wild! Never seen anything like that before. Thanks for posting and +rep to you, my friend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2010)

Westy you would be proud of me lol. I just got rid of 7 big ole Jilly clones to an outdoor grower mate of mine! Not the best business descision in the world cause the dude is also one of my distributers, but he is also a close friend and he's tickled, so it was a good karma thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

anyone got any guesses as to what the fucks up with this!?

its tga floater it was ltd stock left from bidzbay so im guessing its old stock but know knows

coco, canna A & B nutes 4ml each vegged for 4.5 weeks in flower for 1, really slow and poor progress 

















at first i thought the swirled photoxy was a sign of the keeper blue strain but now its grown in a bit its still fucked up i dont know.

anyone shed any light on whats up with this baby!?

thanks

Don


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2010)

Can't really tell you whats up with it, but if I were you I'd be quick and merciful. Sorry man


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

She's a goner. If I were you I wouldn't waste any more time and/or energy on that plant.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats some really weird growth patterns on the leaves, almost looks just a weak bean?? Not sure its very hard to say. Was it an only bean of that strain?? Haze


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

id be tempted to wait and see what fl;owers it gives, for the sake of a few extra weeks and u aint got anything waiting to go in there have u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning westy!

well the other bean i poppes of the floater i teased the husk of the shell off a little prematurely and topped it before it even ha a node so it grew two very stunted ones similar fucked leaves at the beginning then seemed to pop a couple of nice 5 bladers but was still like 4 inches tall at 4 weeks veg, she's history and tonight so's the one above^^^ i could wait and see what she flowers but ive got a harem of other girls wanting the wattage so shes gone

no room for slackers in my tent..


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 12, 2010)

I've topped and cloned the Space Queen and Agent Orange...any tips on what to look for in a keeper? Jilly Bean will be starting soon...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 12, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I've topped and cloned the Space Queen and Agent Orange...any tips on what to look for in a keeper? Jilly Bean will be starting soon...


yeah mate, personal preference. you keep the ones that are best suited too your stoner needs


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 13, 2010)

good answer...


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 17, 2010)

he he just saw the leaf bud lol pretty cool. I had some leaves with some extra blades coming out of that spot, Unknown strain in Flower. 2 weeks and now just showing buds...still not hairy...


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 17, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> he he just saw the leaf bud lol pretty cool. I had some leaves with some extra blades coming out of that spot, Unknown strain in Flower. 2 weeks and now just showing buds...still not hairy...
> View attachment 749292View attachment 749293


 Hey Mt marijuana looking man! Looks like your getting your recipe dialed in


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

is there any other seed company beside's attitude that carries TGA Subcool? I wanna get Jack the Ripper but attitute is always sold out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 19, 2010)

pick and mix seeds


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

seedmadness.com too i think, hemp depot, cannaseur.co.uk plenty places say they got em. I just got bout thirty odd fat stripy ones out my querkle, wich i crossed with a deep purple male.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> seedmadness.com too i think, hemp depot, cannaseur.co.uk plenty places say they got em. I just got bout thirty odd fat stripy ones out my querkle, wich i crossed with a deep purple male.


 Dude that's what's up! Querklexdp hell yeah I wish I could get my hands on some of those! I just popped a querkle yesterday so I'm joing this club for sure. I only got one because I got a lot of other strains going and I had 6 beans I'm gonna grow out the last 5 together so maybe I get lucky with this one.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

hope its a female mate, its alovely smoke


----------



## ievolution (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of four of my girls, two querkle and two jack the ripper. If you'd like to see some more feel free to leave comments on my grow journal! It is the week 7 of flowering.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn mrwest that little nugget is crazy nice! I'm expecting small yeilds of primo smoke off this one, big buds, purple or taste of the urkle I've had is a bonus IMO.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

I cant wait to make some bubble hash with all the lovely frosty trim lol


----------



## ievolution (Mar 20, 2010)

That bud/leaf was crazy. It's been a while but i went back and had to say something about it. Never seen anything like it. TGA growers thread was a great idea, i've been wanting Jillybean, and Qleaner for a while now, so it's sick being able to watch them grow. Ever since i got BBoB 3, TGA has been a favorite of mine. I was pumped up to find JTR at my local collective, along with Querkle. They are on week 7 and kicking ass. Good luck with all your grows.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 20, 2010)

What's everyone's favorite TGA strain?

I'm going to make a purchase in the next month and I'm trying to decide between Dairy Queen and Jack's Cleaner II.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

the dairy queen has afew avarage phenos from wot i can gather, jacks cleaner II willll be a llemoney couch lock for sure. Im loving a sour pheno of the querkle and deep purple>>>>>>


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 21, 2010)

It's hard to say which is my favorite TGA strain. Phenotypes will vary. The Vortex was the most consistently excellent strain for me but Highlander had different results. One of my best phenos is this grapefruit pineapple Chernobyl but the other pheno of Chernobyl was weak.













Here's the Qleaner I was talking about a while ago. Three weeks flower for the one in front and the other I vegged to a nice bush before putting into flower yesterday (it's the one I haven't bothered to label correctly on the shelf).


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr. West, I am about to rename you Dr. West instead! Keep up the good work, my friend.


----------



## aero cultivation (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all. I live in Co and have been growing aeroponically and in soil for about 9 years now. Just started curing some querkle and Jillybean amongst many others today. Fell in love with the Jillybean genetics that I acquired. Got rid of all of my mothers except for my Jilly and local diesel which are in 20 gallon tubs. Thanks MZ.Jill!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Mr. West, I am about to rename you Dr. West instead! Keep up the good work, my friend.


cheers mate tho i dunno wot i did to deserve it lol


----------



## ievolution (Mar 21, 2010)

Maredjuan- That Chernobyl looks amazing!! chronic buds. And that Qleaner looks like it has a similar bud structure as the Querkle, maybe a little taller. Looking great. 

aerocultivation- I've been looking for Jillybean for a while now! Your very lucky! Buds look great.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wad up TGA fans wanted to drop by and show off a couple of my pandoras box!! Day 38 flower. Haze2


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2010)

Looking really good Haze, coming down the home stretch! So the pandoras box is sativa dom? Prolly affect your yield some. Did you get different phenos of Jillybean? I have one pheno, not sure what the other ones are like


----------



## haze2 (Apr 9, 2010)

EVERYONE STOP BYE AND CHECK OUT MY JILLYBEANS JUST STARTED TO FLUSH DAY 55 FROM FLOWER!! Haarvest is coming soon. Haze2


----------



## haze2 (Apr 9, 2010)

HC Yes I did get a few different phenos from the jilly. Ill post on those later, bear with me. As fr that Pandoras box she seems to be the most consistent with shape, size, trich production like Subcool sayss for a strain this potent it yields like crazy its true, I think it will yield more consistent than the jilly and probably just as much if not more than most of the jilly phenos. I can say rite now without smoking that the Pandoras box is by far my favorite plant in the room. She is all the same height except one same structure of plant, almost no stretching whatsoever, Absolutely packing on weight by the week, so very heavily triched its awesome. I have one that almost glows cause the trichs. I want to do a full run of PB soon. She has all the different citrus and lemony lemonadeish smells along with some potent fruit in the background. One I have smells like lemonheads candy another I have smells like lemonade with some chery or strawberry hints. Fabulous. Qs just ask. Haze2 THE PIC IN MY AVATAR IS ONE JILLYBEAN PHENO AT DAY 55


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

wicked pandoras haze man  where the jillybean pics at!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

damn haze you should be showing this shizzle off!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 9, 2010)

Daaaamn...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 9, 2010)

Agent fuckin' Orange...they've been in flower since March 14th...almost a month. I've got some Space Queen and Jilly Bean just popping out of the soil now for my next grow.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn haze you should be showing this shizzle off!


 WHAT THE FUUUUUUCK? 

who's grow is this and what strain is this? holy goddamn shit is this an impressive setup


----------



## haze2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha Its mine Mr. Its jillybean all up front, 3rd Dimension to the left in the rear and Pandoras box to the right and in the rear. Haze2


----------



## haze2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn haze you should be showing this shizzle off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haze2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yo Ill be posting pics of all 3 strains every few days until hittin the bag keep posted. Haze



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked pandoras haze man  where the jillybean pics at!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't get enough of that pic Haze.

Amazing.

One day I'll be able to walk through a room like yours.

_One Day. _


----------



## mayseeoh (Apr 11, 2010)

about another week and my Jacks Cleaner II is finally ready for harvest. i let it go10 weeks but i hear the buds swell really late. im really just waiting til the crystals have turned almost amber. so far JC2 is the tastiest smoke i ever had. highly recommended and very stable. will blow your minds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant get enoguh of your kindness, thanks again brother!! Haze


I can't get enough of that pic Haze.

Amazing.

One day I'll be able to walk through a room like yours.

_One Day. _[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 11, 2010)

where are ur pics jesus christ sounds like a bunch of ramblers, talk all u want about cross straining just buy fem seeds $12 a piece or little less or more and let other people do the work, And if u want 2 talk about crossing strains LOOK AT 2 PLANTS AND CROSS YOUR EYES SAME EFFECT!!LOL


----------



## haze2 (Apr 11, 2010)

What the ? are you talkin about guy??


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> where are ur pics jesus christ sounds like a bunch of ramblers, talk all u want about cross straining just buy fem seeds $12 a piece or little less or more and let other people do the work, And if u want 2 talk about crossing strains LOOK AT 2 PLANTS AND CROSS YOUR EYES SAME EFFECT!!LOL



Hahahahahaha What? Why take the fun out of growing? I mean who really wants to pay good money for hermi genetics? I wonder if ur other 5 poats are as inspired with wisdom too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> where are ur pics jesus christ sounds like a bunch of ramblers, talk all u want about cross straining just buy fem seeds $12 a piece or little less or more and let other people do the work, And if u want 2 talk about crossing strains LOOK AT 2 PLANTS AND CROSS YOUR EYES SAME EFFECT!!LOL


Alright...who invited the village idiot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

i ramble therefore i am...


----------



## slabhead (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL no kidding on the idiot. But haze, my gawd bro those are gorgeous. Feed us more of that.  

I bet that shit smells good!


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 12, 2010)

i am so bummed. 

again, tga's female to male ratio kills me

all that time and most of them are males. kill joy
/rant


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 12, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> i am so bummed.
> 
> again, tga's female to male ratio kills me
> 
> ...


I got 8 females out 10 on my Jilly Bean and 4 out of 5 on my JTR so I guess Im taking all the females from you


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 12, 2010)

i know man its just the way my luck has been running latley

ive put 3 dj short blue moons and 4 querkles under my six hundred and one fem dna lemon skunk

and so far 1 dj and 2 querkes has been males. and no females confirmed as of yet. just one of those real shitty days.

and to top it all off, the dna fem just looks like total shit compared to the other strains.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I ended up with about a 75% fem to male ratio with my 40 benas 3 strains. Not bad.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 13, 2010)

LMAO, NO SHIT this stuff varies in smell from, fresh cut evry single fruit you can think of all together, SOUR CANDY and some days just straight like all that same fruit are rotted out its quite pleasant lol. My buddy comes over once and a while and he says it smells like FRUITS AND BERRYS AND VERY SOUR!! ITS SOO NICE Haze2 


LOL no kidding on the idiot. But haze, my gawd bro those are gorgeous. Feed us more of that.  

I bet that shit smells good![/QUOTE]


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2010)

Well alright got some JTR clones going two trays, rockin that lemon!!!!!!!
TGA Rocks...Think I'm gonna try some Jilly.


----------



## jberry (Apr 13, 2010)

...all my deep purples were male.


----------



## mjh0817 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey people I started growing with info from subcools publications, and I never started to buy seeds off the Internet because I procreate my plants but I learned on attitude that these aren't sexed seeds I love this and I'm wanting to buy jillybean for my girl to grow and vortex for me. Anyone seen good results I'm going to use purple maxx and snow storm additives to see extra results.


----------



## slabhead (Apr 13, 2010)

I hear ya haze. That's what I love about the tga's. A plethorea of sensual smells. I like to just reach in and smell my fingers. The Dairy Queen is fruity and stinky. My Jack The Ripper is just so different, one rotten skunky and one lemony delight. But all just intoxicating. 

I want some deep purple


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2010)

mjh0817 said:


> Hey people I started growing with info from subcools publications, and I never started to buy seeds off the Internet because I procreate my plants but I learned on attitude that these aren't sexed seeds I love this and I'm wanting to buy jillybean for my girl to grow and vortex for me. Anyone seen good results I'm going to use purple maxx and snow storm additives to see extra results.


 purple maxx i think is now gravity. Snow storm is awsome. i use it foliar, 2 mls per quart, plants need to be doing well to apply. i use both gravity and ss with great results. gravity makes them nugs HARD!!!!
Shit i use ss once a week if they are doing good starting about day 30.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol No shit that DEEP PURPLE seems radical, I hope to buy some soon. Yes very INTOXICATING but absolutely wonderful. My buddy came over tonight said one smelled like mango, one smelled like papaya and one just smelled really fruity, when I walked in with him I smelled cantaloupe I fuckin love this stuff. Took a small undeveloped bud off my 3rd Dimension well see how it turns out in a couple days, its drying. Haze2


----------



## pbsmith (Apr 20, 2010)

sharing photos of querkle(background) @ 52 days and vortex @ 45 days happy 420, mine is.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im having a happy 420 also I have just harvested 1 of my Jillybeans and I have taken out 1 more jilly and 2 3rd Dimensions that will be in dark for 36 hours and then get the chop they are at day 65 day flower. 3rd D is a 45-50 day flower and the Jilly is 50-55 day flower so both are well past the due date, waiting on a fair 10-15% amber trichs. Ill have pics tomorrow its getting late here!! Haze2


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 21, 2010)

niccccce seems like a memorable 420 for yourself haze


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 21, 2010)

pbsmith said:


> sharing photos of querkle(background) @ 52 days and vortex @ 45 daysView attachment 890100View attachment 890101View attachment 890102 happy 420, mine is.


querkle looks sticky icky


----------



## haze2 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yo thanks W1cked!!~ Every picture but 9 and 10 are Jillybean the ones I chopped due to the male flower looking things growing out the buds. Mad but what can I do, 9 and 10 is the 1 3rd Dimension I chopped due to the same thing, both have almost all milky trichs and a small % of amber well see how it turns out. Haze


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

they look nearly ready anyway man, good job. Shame bout the narners man, ive always had good luck with subs gear.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya, Im way bummed, but you know I look at it like this, I was going to pull some that were a little more straight milky than amber trichs and so with them nans showin up It made it easy to detremine that they needed to be pulled. Thus giving me a few well 4 plants taken with the milky trichs vs the amber and milky. Now I can leave some of those real danky chunky ones to amber up. What would be the reason for the late flower nanners?? ANY INPUT?? Haze


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 24, 2010)

I have gotten plenty of late flower nanners with fem seeds but it shouldn't happen with regular seeds unless they have had like light stress or some other type of stress. I also have nanners in my jilly beans that are just finishing up. Im hoping to find one that hasn't done this and keep clones of that one and pray that it is one of the higher yielding /tastier pheno's. I heard A LOT of people are having trouble with subcool beans turning hermie and jilly bean especially lately. I have to say Im kinda disappointed, I think there are way to many pheno's in the jilly bean and on top of that they hermie. It just doesn't seem like he did proper breeding with this other wise the pheno count would be less and he would have seen and fixed the hermie issue. I have a ton of clones of my jilly's that I guess im going to put outside and hope they do better out there because they are too bushy and I don't want to deal with the hermie issue indoors and am hoping it won't be as big a problem outdoors.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuck this sucks, anybody know if I can use the Dutch Master reverse this late and fix the issue??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2010)

Haze bro you must be closing in on 70 days with those babies.....take those bitches down  The first time I saw those nanners on my tga shit I kinda freaked but it didnt seed anything. It's gotten to be common with subs strains that I have....I've only found a couple of seeds, but then again I only smoke a very small percentage of what I grow. Putting out just shy of an lb a month and most of it is TGA strains. My favorite strains are, Ice and Blueberry and my distributer agrees that's her favorite too. My favorite TGA strain is a JC dom Qleaner. Lemony taste and an extremely potent sativa high.

I'll have to post some pics of the keeper pheno clones that have been vegging for three months waiting for some room to open up in the budroom. 21 of them and they are friggen huge!! Those babies are going in this Thursday. Good thing I have a big veg room. Been running perpetual all winter but with this batch I'll go back to a harvest every 9 weeks instead of every 2........in this budroom anyways 

Catch ya later

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Fuck this sucks, anybody know if I can use the Dutch Master reverse this late and fix the issue??


Yeah I use it its great, gets them right back on track..


----------



## jgoldgruber (Apr 26, 2010)

just spent the past few hours reading this whole thread plus rep to haze and merajuana and don just got some qleener for my partner and AO for me at the san francisco cannabis expo last week off of THE man himself haha. 100% germ rate after 1.5 days in the ground hoping to get atleast one good pheno female and a breeding male hope that my older hybrid doesnt have the herm problems you guys have been having will post some pictures to keep yall updated on the grow! subcribed my bruthas looking forward a fun few months smoke on


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 26, 2010)

Just germinated 7 of TGA Seeds Apollo-13 BX .... anyone had any experience with this strain?


----------



## haze2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yo HC I am taking them down and yes Im at 70 days, I still have very low amounts of ambers on there!!! Whats crazy is I still have a few jillys that are still growing and flowering like crazy its scary I didnt figure in some 11 week flowering times. Iv got most everything flushed and about to come down in the nextr few days for sure. As for the nanners I just hate tos ee it spreading throuh my room, took down 6 of them already due to them shits, and I hope not to have to take down the few that are still flowering they are really starting to pack on some weight!! Haze2


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone else having strange spots appearing on their fan leaves at the start of flowering? Never seen this before...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2010)

Tiny white spots would be spider mites


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 27, 2010)

View attachment 903174No...this looks like the leaf has been splashed with yellowish paint. Little round spots all over...it's just starting on this Agent Orange leaf.


----------



## jberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> View attachment 903174No...this looks like the leaf has been splashed with yellowish paint. Little round spots all over...it's just starting on this Agent Orange leaf.


how is the rest of the leaf... look close on the edges... are they curling up or down? is there any other problem starting on the leaf besides the yellow spots?

Usually mag is the problem during the first weeks of flower but it doesnt sound like that (mg. def. usually starts with blochy yellowness in between the leaves veins) -could it be a calcium issue... are you using any calcium rich products?


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 28, 2010)

No other problem except the yellow spots...I did find 1-2 tiny black specks on the underside of the leaves and sprayed the shit out of everything with TakeDown yesterday, but they don't look too happy.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Apr 29, 2010)

Agent Orange is coming along nicely despite those nasty little critters...not sure I got them all. 

View attachment 908052


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 29, 2010)

looking good as usual HTL!


----------



## MoppinSauce (May 3, 2010)

What's up guys. Sweet thread, just what I need. Can one of you kind folks please provide a little guidance on the feeding requirements on a few select choices from the TGA line? Specifically...

Agent O, Deep Purple, Purple Urkle x Bubblegum(not sure where this Bubba cross came from...anyone?)

DP is already in flower, just starting week two, and I have her at about 1/2 recommended nute level using fox farm, today is a feed day. I read that DP loves a high EC, as in max with most fert lines, but that might not be true as the report I read was organic. AO and PU come over to the dark side next week after I get some clonage. I am finding myself gunshy with the nutes, but the DP is in a 5 gallon and probably one of the nicest looking ladies I have ever seen, at least out my way. She is absolutely massive, possibly too much veg time, but we will see. I did hear not to expect a big yield, but that the smoke was off the hook hence why I went extra veg time with her(2 mos or so)


I also have Trainwreck from GH and Strawberry Cough(sorry if this is da wrong thread for this) so I am going to have my hands full very soon. My hope was that some of you guys that have experience in these strains might be able to rank them in order from biggest feeder to smallest feeder so I can properly feed them. Again I use Fox Farm...Tiger and Grow and the line of solubles. Pro mix is the medium.

Thanks for any help yous can provide.


----------



## dragonbud (May 3, 2010)

Just stumbled onto this thread. I have a question for anyone who might know the answer. I just got the Dairy Queen seeds from the 'tude, great service as always. Is DQ a mix of Romulan, C99 and Cheese-someone said Romulan isn't in the DQ, is this true? Anyone got the DQ going and was it good stuff?

I got five DQ's Germed and 100% success on those. I got to get a DQ momma then I will take clones. I am doing a stinkbud design aero/nft set-up. I got the 5 DQ's in some Fox Farms Ocean forest soil. It takes me a while to get the mom grown big enough in dirt to take clippings-I suck at dirt growing, love hydro world.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

Ive just popped a seed i bred from a tga strain and one of my clone onlys lol. It is uk psychosis x deep purple, only got two seeds for some reason but i havent gone through all the bud yet lol.


----------



## smokinmayne (May 4, 2010)

that sounds dank as hell west


----------



## haze2 (May 5, 2010)

Just harvested up a f ew of my Jillys and pulled a whopin 3 with over 3 ounces heaviest was 3.46 ounces. Haze2


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive just popped a seed i bred from a tga strain and one of my clone onlys lol. It is uk psychosis x deep purple, only got two seeds for some reason but i havent gone through all the bud yet lol.



Here they are my 2 deep psycho purples for want of a better nanme lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

ok tga massive! so most of us here have tried a few of the tga strains with some exceptional results, 

so whats your top tga strain???

I have to say Dairy Queen, one of the pheno's is so fruity and strong its killer.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Ive yet to plant my dqs lol , I knmow i like the smoke lol maybe ill give a couplke a go soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

querkle was awesome deep purp x querk sounds like its going to be a winner, very purple i imagine haha


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

I planted two deep querkles so we'll see wot we get lol i hope its the nice sour lychee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

fingers crossed bud. as far as i know theres only really a couple of pheno's


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

well wen i grew a deep purple and a querkle at the same time and they wer both difrent inbud structure, the querkle was driping in thc, kiff catchers delight lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

aye, both are pretty slow veggers sadly but the end result is worth it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2010)

I got to say guys, my other jars get empty before my TGA strains. My fav of subs stuff I guess would be a JC dom Qleaner pheno. Most everything is bred with Spacequeen so I'm thinking thats the taste and smell that comes through with a lot of his stuff. And I don't particularly care for it. Potency is good but not could be a little better. Oh ya, it's not uncommon for his stuff to through out nanners...happens way to much, yet a non tga strain in the same room will not. I've collected some of the better phenos and going to have one or two big runs then move on


----------



## justsmoking (May 6, 2010)

I was lucky enough to pick up a 10 pack of chernobyl seeds and am looking for the best pheno to take to my medical disp. From what I can tell so far Is that the taller pheno is apperantly the colorful frosty one you see in hightimes ? Just doing my homework before I get started so any help is awsome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

pretty much sums up my experience of tga too highlander man. sub has some really great bag appeal high retail stuff but the yeild on those strains leaves a lot to be desired. 

naners suck ass


----------



## justsmoking (May 6, 2010)

How's the yeild with chernobyl with optimal setup? Hydro,c02,advance nutrent line and 2000 watt super eye hortulux's for flower as well as 1000 watt super blue mh for veg!!! What do you think can be done?


----------



## dragonbud (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok tga massive! so most of us here have tried a few of the tga strains with some exceptional results,
> 
> so whats your top tga strain???
> 
> I have to say Dairy Queen, one of the pheno's is so fruity and strong its killer.


It's good to hear that Dairy Queen can be the shit. I got 5 going hopefully I get a female from the five. Big fat leaves so far. 

I would really enjoy a fruity plant. Was it a real stinker. I grew Serious White Russian and that was a stinker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

hey dragonbud, 

there are a few pheno's but you will know the keeper instantly its smells like fruity fuel and the high is pretty strong. i gave a few bags to mates and one came back to me saying he finished the Oz in a matter of days, chasing the high like it was crack ahaha

the cheese in it gives it the stink for sure 

mine looked like this


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 7, 2010)

dragon, what did u think of serious white russian?? did u grow reg or fem?? lemme kno if u dont mind

thanks

and don, how are things are your end?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

sup hooked! things are doing good man im shut down at the moment to move house which is killing me i miss having something in flower so badly haha got a couple vegging for outdoors to go out in a week but thats about it. i made some hash yesterday tho  just under 11 grams
View attachment 922707

whats shaking your end???


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 7, 2010)

looks yummy, i havent smoked hash in a long while!

yea i miss having things in flower as well, so i always run over to buddies to get my fix 

wish i could get something goin for this summer but no wheels


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

yeah man i hear that! tho i dont have any mates that grow one did and got caught the other screwed me for a lousy quarter and i havent spoke to him since lol i bumped into him a while back and he was asking me if i had cuttings as hed spent the last 7 weeks vegging 3 males and 1 girl... 

man i have no wheels too its a pain in the as to do outdoor without. took a train 20 odd miles then walked for an hour n a half to find a spot. 

cant wait to let rip with the hash, im even going to clean my bong first!!!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 7, 2010)

yea my buddy fucked me outta 2g's and we didnt talk for the longest while lol, funny how shit works

still wish i had something goin, and yea OD is gay without wheels, need atleast a wheeler or even dirt bike lol


----------



## dragonbud (May 7, 2010)

Hey hooked on Chronic-The White Russian was non feminized. Very good looking buds, they looked like malted milk shake with little orange and yellow swirls. Most powerfull weed I've had the pleasure of smoking. Very knock you on your ass type of weed. Indica couch lock stuff. Wish I had cloned her. 

Don-very good description on the DQ-I'm very excited. good luck all.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 8, 2010)

nice thats what im gonna try when i get beans, how was your yield?


----------



## dragonbud (May 8, 2010)

Hey Hooked on-the yield was fine, up to a oz a plant indoor. Really liked the bulk of the buds. Very little to trim. In addition to the White Russian from Serious I also grew out the Dutch Passion White Widow which was bomb weed too. Good luck.


----------



## dragonbud (May 8, 2010)

Hey Don, I'm going to use your DQ pic as a desktop background (keeping my motivation close to sight). Really nice pic, lots of trichomes. 

don, crown, & coke..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

hahah wicked, though im sure im not the best person to be inspiring people haha

as for crown& coke, man the only thing i can condone going into good malt is another good malt. coke water or ice = no dice man!

drop soem pics up in this thread or are you doing a journal?


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

tsup don.lookin good as usual.still hangin.doin the godbud and harvesting ,avg. size is baseball size,gotta get nu camaera,lol,rdr.


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

yea i gotta order more tga,are yu goi n to attitude or hempdepot. i see tga isnt doin bidzbay anymore,no more good deals,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

hey raider long time man! you still on the lamb? 

so shits still baseball bat size and purple as a dick trapped in a door huh!! lol

i got mine from bidz yeah the freebies were usually great eh. im stocked for beans till 2012 just about im not buying anything more for a while


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

uh ok...bcseedking sent me some purple kush fems to do journal on ,cali strain only finally in seed form.doin multi gro in nu home my friend.got more strains and plants to count,lol.rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

good to see your back on track man drop a link in here when its up n rocking fella!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2010)

Hey if I'm not banned in the next day or two I'll do a smoke and grow report. Watch what you say about subs yields I think hes having his period. He yanked my entire last post on MY journal. Wheres my freedom of speech......

Looks like he deleted my whole journal


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

no way ....you must be kidding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

for real thats harsh


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

i love the weed the seeds produce,and am big tga fan, but i must confess my yields were a bit lesser than the other strains in the garden,but its a connesseiur strain, which takes away aliitle from yields much like the og kush yields,,but i'm ordering a 20 pac as soon as i can , querkle or deep purple.has that grape bubblegum dank yu cant get away from.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 10, 2010)

damn that is harsh highlander....


----------



## smokinmayne (May 11, 2010)

i found subs jilly bean just mediocre. tastes like citrus oranges and burns real real sweet. but for some reason i do not like sativa dominant strains.

but his querkle is another story. im in love with this strain.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

glad to hear that. ill know soon enough.

i gotta say i had purple urkle the other day and i didnt like it at all.


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2010)

we know all about that qerkle ,huh,my favorite.all my patients love it,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

yeild flavour colour and potent whats not to like eh!!


----------



## Greenleafytrees (May 12, 2010)

hey all...just found this great thread....I especially like the Vortex... it helps well with the pain and spasm i get in my right side.. just started working with a camera, so no pics right now....PEACE...GLT....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

welcome to the tga club GLT!


----------



## closed4fishing (May 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've grown only one JillyBean female but it was nice, and it yielded pretty well too.

The taste after an 8 week cure is insane! It's smooth, orangy, creamy, hashy goodness. 

I have 7 more seeds and I'll be popping them soon. I just wish I would have cloned this last one.....it was nice!


        

You can also see my JillyBean grow/smoke report in my signature!


----------



## justsmoking (May 13, 2010)

Im about to germinate my chernoybl 10 pack from the tga booth in sanfransico back in april at the weed expo!!! finaly have room now and so far what Im hearing is, "look for the taller faster growing pheno, not the shorter bush"? what Im hearing is the taller one is the one they show in High Times Mag last month, ( with tricomes stacking on tricomes) as well as dark colorfull leaf/mold resistance. the onlything Its missing is that TGA seeds dont make fem seeds but are claiming good turnouts? well see soon enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

hey just smokin! ive always had a good ratio from subs seeds usually 75 ish % girls, and the boys are good to cross with anything really haha. good luck on the chernobyl supposedly one of subs strongest.

reminds me i bought a pack a while ago and never got to germing them


----------



## dragonbud (May 13, 2010)

Hello All-Got my Dairy Queens popped, 5 of them. These babies got some serious fat leaves. Very indica looking. I'm going to stick them in bigger pots using Fox Farms Ocean Forest. Also got my DNA Rocklock and DNA lemon skunk going. Once again I'm looking at these DQ's and I have pie in the sky aspirations. I'm wanting to make some bubble hash with the Dairy Queen...


----------



## TCurtiss (May 13, 2010)

justsmoking said:


> Im about to germinate my chernoybl 10 pack from the tga booth in sanfransico back in april at the weed expo!!! finaly have room now and so far what Im hearing is, "look for the taller faster growing pheno, not the shorter bush"? what Im hearing is the taller one is the one they show in High Times Mag last month, ( with tricomes stacking on tricomes) as well as dark colorfull leaf/mold resistance. the onlything Its missing is that TGA seeds dont make fem seeds but are claiming good turnouts? well see soon enough


I started some earlier this month, I was also at the SF expo and had a great time, make sure to whip up a batch of the super soil to use for your plants, I started using it this round and I am very happy with the result so far

I am also growing out some Vortex that was a freebie from Speedy Seeds, it's nice to have a little variety

Here is a link to my journal

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/327737-growing-tgas-chernobyl-vortex.html

Good luck on your grow 

T


----------



## TCurtiss (May 13, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> Hello All-Got my Dairy Queens popped, 5 of them. These babies got some serious fat leaves. Very indica looking. I'm going to stick them in bigger pots using Fox Farms Ocean Forest. Also got my DNA Rocklock and DNA lemon skunk going. Once again I'm looking at these DQ's and I have pie in the sky aspirations. I'm wanting to make some bubble hash with the Dairy Queen...


I am growing some Lemon Skunk for the 1st time and I am very happy with the results so far

This is 5 weeks of flowering













Plenty of sticky icky sugar on her


----------



## dragonbud (May 14, 2010)

Sheeatsy that is some tasty looking bud tcurtis. Any smell from her yet. Is it lemony? Is It like the mom from the Brady bunch?


----------



## TCurtiss (May 14, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> Sheeatsy that is some tasty looking bud tcurtis. Any smell from her yet. Is it lemony? Is It like the mom from the Brady bunch?


Very lemony and stick icky buds so far and it is only week 6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> Hello All-Got my Dairy Queens popped, 5 of them. These babies got some serious fat leaves. Very indica looking. I'm going to stick them in bigger pots using Fox Farms Ocean Forest. Also got my DNA Rocklock and DNA lemon skunk going. Once again I'm looking at these DQ's and I have pie in the sky aspirations. I'm wanting to make some bubble hash with the Dairy Queen...


top work dragon man! i have to ay though my DQ's were leaning to the other side more than indica, hopefully they'll still retain the qualities of the cheese, its more sat dom. either way its 99% likely to be FUCKING DANK


----------



## brnsch666 (May 17, 2010)

This is my Third Dimension with a calyx growing on a leaf, the opposite leaf has a smaller calyx.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

freaky, like it!


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

i had that with my jack the rippers lol, shame its not enough to fill the bowl lol looks good tho.


----------



## dragonbud (May 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> top work dragon man! i have to ay though my DQ's were leaning to the other side more than indica, hopefully they'll still retain the qualities of the cheese, its more sat dom. either way its 99% likely to be FUCKING DANK


Dank is the operative word and I always like cheese, especially smoke gouda (very pricey), different cheese though. I got the little DQ's sitting outside (in a window well) getting rained on by natural rain from Jah. Very nice little kitty you have there, I have weiner dogs, early warning close in weapons system, like a phalynx gattling guns.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

lol gattling weiner shnitzels form up!!! 

good natural water FTW man. 

so the uk is basking in good weather for a change its going to be 24C on friday apparently, im going out to plant the second gorilla girls tonight!


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

im gonna leave the monky grow this year dunt want any mor stress lol im two tents already lmao


----------



## HailTheLeaf (May 19, 2010)

To the TGA club I offer the following bud porn...Agent Orange taken down today.

View attachment 944649


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 19, 2010)

very nice hail! cant wait for the report


----------



## dragonbud (May 19, 2010)

very nice agent orangatanger. Does it smell like Oranges?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

looks very different to the new look strains created with the spacequeen as the backbone looks sativa dom stretched calyx's nice work Hail!


----------



## justsmoking (May 20, 2010)

48 hours and all five of my Chernobyl's germinated!!!!! There now in the new advance soil plugs on top of a seedling heat mat under a bunch of t5's


----------



## HailTheLeaf (May 22, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> very nice agent orangatanger. Does it smell like Oranges?


It does indeed smell like oranges...I think my bug problem affected my yield..not seeing actual colas on alot of my plants...just popcorn.


----------



## justsmoking (Jun 14, 2010)

Im super happy theres this tread to post my buitiful seedlings that I picked up while at the expo in sanfransico last April!!! First off I want to start out with somthing I heard about this strain and the phenotypes found. I hear that theres a taller faster growing pheno that takes after the Trinity Genotype? if so I think I found it ? I also hear theres the other phenotype is this shorter bushy pheno that sounds more like trainwrek or mabey jack the ripper? Help me would you please theres four and there starting all look the same how do I find The pheno thats posted in High Times this last June ? any help is worth rep point from me


----------



## Apache (Jun 15, 2010)

I will tell you what, I grew out some KaBooms and it was hands down the best smoke me and my friends have ever smoked! I am a Subcool junkie for sure. Thanks SubCool.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 15, 2010)

Oi...first round of Jilly Bean were all males, gotta wait 2 months to see if I have better luck. Ugh.


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Oi...first round of Jilly Bean were all males, gotta wait 2 months to see if I have better luck. Ugh.


out of how many?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 15, 2010)

rzza said:


> out of how many?


3 out of 3 so far...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


>


Where's the beef?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 16, 2010)

pretty colors SmokingMayne, good yeild on that one?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2010)

There's the beef


----------



## justsmoking (Jun 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell what pheno of chanobyl is the big frosty one or are all of them the same?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

damn nice colours there mayne!

fat colas highlander what are we lookin at there?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks don



HookedOnChronic said:


> pretty colors SmokingMayne, good yeild on that one?


fair yeild, i dont get much off subcools gear, but im in love with his querkle, didnt like much of any other strain in his pack.

grape bubblgum pheno















sour pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

i know what you mean the yeild on some pheno's of my dairy queen wwere a bit light but the querkle i bust 4 oz + didnt get anywhere near those colours tho


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 19, 2010)

yea his querkle is the biggest yeilder ive gotten

really excited about it too it smells great. i wanna say it smells like grape bubblegum, but then its so sweet like cotton candy. 

be interesting to see what a cure will bring out of it

btw thanks for the rep west n don.


----------



## justsmoking (Jun 19, 2010)

Anything on the pheno types (Chernoybl) it's realy hard finding anything on this.


----------



## pbsmith (Jun 21, 2010)

hey folks, like to announce that a TGA strain won first place in the first ever medical cup. VORTEX(god's pussy) took home the honors. thank you sub for sharing knowledge and genetics.

jack grean
greanbicycles


----------



## jberry (Jun 21, 2010)

pbsmith said:


> hey folks, like to announce that a TGA strain won first place in the first ever medical cup. VORTEX(god's pussy) took home the honors. thank you sub for sharing knowledge and genetics.
> 
> jack grean
> greanbicycles


Wow! So that means your Vortex pheno/nugs beat Subcool's own personal Vortex?? Cuz I know he entered Vortex as well... I gotta get a good cut... is the Greanbicycle offering clones? I am the V.P. of a Bay Area collective... Where are you located at?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 24, 2010)

Speedy has a sale on TGA gear right now. If I was in the market I probably wouldn't tell u guys lol. I already got my querkle seeds a long time ago. Get em while you can peace.


----------



## justsmoking (Jul 1, 2010)

Im on the search for the best mother plants and right now Im working with T.G.A 's Chernobyl's and so far I have two that had a real dwarfing that has made them shorter and almost deformed? they are starting to come out of that. There are two other chernobyl's that are bigger and one has the most Color so far my favorite. I did end up FIMing them all earlyer on do to its ability to get tall. pluse Im working on geting alot of clones from the one I keep!!! Im also including my other two mothers Bubba Kush and Big Buddah Cheese !!!! yummmy they are on there way to getting plucked and cloned to there destinated purpose Any help on Pheno info and your fave. would be a huge help By the way these seeds (Chernobyl's) where the fastest growing seeds ever


----------



## smokinmayne (Jul 1, 2010)

looks extremely green n healthy!


----------



## justsmoking (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you but can you or anyone share there experiance with Cherobyl and the pheno types so far the taller darker color pheno has my full attention . Is this the one in High Times?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry man i dont knoe anything of the chernobyl , never grown it or even read high times


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2010)

i got a couple of chemobyl seeds i think in my seed bank/draw lol ill have to hunt them out


----------



## justsmoking (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow no one has had the joy of growing Chernobyl ? What a shame I can't find anyone .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2010)

got a pack in the bank but no where to grow em


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2010)

justsmoking said:


> Im on the search for the best mother plants and right now Im working with T.G.A 's Chernobyl's and so far I have two that had a real dwarfing that has made them shorter and almost deformed? they are starting to come out of that. There are two other chernobyl's that are bigger and one has the most Color so far my favorite. I did end up FIMing them all earlyer on do to its ability to get tall. pluse Im working on geting alot of clones from the one I keep!!! Im also including my other two mothers Bubba Kush and Big Buddah Cheese !!!! yummmy they are on there way to getting plucked and cloned to there destinated purpose Any help on Pheno info and your fave. would be a huge help By the way these seeds (Chernobyl's) where the fastest growing seeds ever


 
Hey boss do you have any real good info on that BUBBA?? I want to make BUBBA my next run of about 20 let me know if you can round up some helpful info on the strain. Thanks Haze


----------



## justsmoking (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to but in but I'm growing bubba kush right now and it's a slow veging plant with two phenos that I know of and that's there's one purple pheno and you'll see in as a hue it's whole life even during seedling growth also it takes very well to fiming/ toping. Also it's very easy to clone bubba kush. Hope that helps.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool beans anything on feeding regimen, are they heavy or light feeders or you organic or hydro?? where did you buy them?? Do you know what they are to yield??? and of course topping and fiming you say they take well to what is the best way to grow them?? Just wondering my bro and I are setting up our next grow and I need to find my choice strain soon. Thanks for any other help Haze


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh sorry I've been very buisy and yes toping is a must for yeild I think with bubba kush . The one pheno you want produces the purple hue buds round little tight buds. 9 week flower and takes high ec ( nutrents).


----------



## haze2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh sweet good stuff. when you say topping, you mean top it just once or??


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a new found love of Space Queen, (except for the yield). Not having fun with the pack of Jilly Bean I bought...every single one has been male, over 2 different grows! I have 2 seeds left, and have yet to try this strain and I'm out $100. wtf?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

id hit subcool up a PM man thats pretty shoddy


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried, it says he doesn't accept private/personal messages.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 8, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I have a new found love of Space Queen, (except for the yield). Not having fun with the pack of Jilly Bean I bought...every single one has been male, over 2 different grows! I have 2 seeds left, and have yet to try this strain and I'm out $100. wtf?


I agree shoot Sub a PM and talk to him, we cannot help you other than point you in the right direction


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

if not pm on heretry the seedbank you bought from failing that try his site http://www.dankgearonline.com/index1.html


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought my self 4 qleaners the other day, cant waity for a window in my sced to pop em lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like a fine cross that one west, i have to admit i was looking at apollo x vortex the other day it looks like super tasty dank

think im going to treat myself to a couple of the new crosses for shits n giggles the apollo vortex and the Qrazy Train


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

I planted a couple of my crosses deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper but only one of em has popped lol should be a killer tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2010)

Qleaner is pretty nice Westy...at least 4 indica phenos that I know of and a real nice JC dom sativa pheno...all of which could be considered keepers.

Hail if it's any consolation your not missing much with the Jilly. It's rather overrated imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> I planted a couple of my crosses deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper but only one of em has popped lol should be a killer tho.


you know it!


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 27, 2010)

Dairy Queen in the flower room now...Querkle as beans still in the safe. Wanna peek at one of the Queen sisters?


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

fine lookin gals you got there social!!! fat nugs man.


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fine lookin gals you got there social!!! fat nugs man.


Thanks man!

Don't let anyone bullshit you and tell you these are 7-8 week girls!

Mine went under 1000 HPS to flower on 9/13 - (CO2 assisted of course) and there is not one single amber trich to be found! All my girls have cloudy trich's but nothing has shown the magic color yet. I started flushing at the end of week 8...So the fan leaves are yellowing as appropriate but my only fear is I'll be shorting a few girls with only water since it's taking them forever to finish! I'm over 10 weeks and sure I have at least another 2 minimum.

I took a few branches and the taste is nice (still flushing) the burn was alright (for only being dried - not cured at all) the buzz was weak (hope it get's better when fully mature) and the bag appeal is off the charts IMO, covered with sugar like we all enjoy.

Anyway, it's fun to share.

Social


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 27, 2010)

I have access to some TGA seeds ,but can't decide on which to grow . I'm low watt and lst everything any suggestions on a good yielder?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

SocialFauxPas said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Don't let anyone bullshit you and tell you these are 7-8 week girls!
> 
> ...


 hahahah i know exactly what you mean man, i had to take mine early but they were no where near ready at 9 weeks. yeah folks go crazy over dairy queen man, its an njice mix of high. though there is a poor pheno(looks like you avoided it tho!!)

dude is that a baby boxer dog pup you got in the avatar!? 


kingofqueen said:


> I have access to some TGA seeds ,but can't decide on which to grow . I'm low watt and lst everything any suggestions on a good yielder?


 querkle was the highesy yielding ive tried so far but im hoping for excellent things from the qrazy train.


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i know exactly what you mean man, i had to take mine early but they were no where near ready at 9 weeks. yeah folks go crazy over dairy queen man, its an njice mix of high. though there is a poor pheno(looks like you avoided it tho!!)
> 
> dude is that a baby boxer dog pup you got in the avatar!?
> 
> querkle was the highesy yielding ive tried so far but im hoping for excellent things from the qrazy train.


She is a 1 yeear old Boston Terrier...She thinks she's a bad ass! Cute little stinker for sure.

Thanks,

Social


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

cute as a button man, me n my girl were looking at getting a boston.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cute as a button man, me n my girl were looking at getting a boston.


 heh-I'm near Boston- want me to send you a couple? 
I have some TGA going now- Querkle @ day 18 flower (56 veg. Topped once, LST'd)
Vortex- day 54 veg, showing male
Agent Orange- day 27 veg
and Cream Caramel, Missing, Caramelo, C+Sensi Star, Pakistan Valley, Strawbery Kush, Pineapple Express, and Kushberry skunk at various stages of veg/clone. I went nuts at Pick & Mix- more to go, including 7 diff. TGA's.
Trying to get some pics posted but my new PC doesn't have a card reader, which I didn't know until just now. So pics another time when issue is resolved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

shit yeah hahah new england lol

thats some line up you got barrelhse, hope you remembered the discount code for picknmix bro! 10% off when you put RIU in the code box!

i just potted up my cheesequake this morning¬!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah- it's a mess over here. I knew I'd be in trouble with so many, and cloning each one just in case. If I wasn't renting I'd buy more lights. I was a little bored after running Kushberry Skunk (very nice) for almost a year and went nuts looking for new flavors, then I had to try some. I'm almost relieved that the Vortex is a male, have 2 clones of it so i hope it's a good one. If I don't use it now I can keep one for later. I have all kinds of interesting females, and many left to go. Pics soon.
And, yes, I remembered to use the Discount Code!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

bitcvhin, be sure to drop some pics man. this threads long since been lacking some tga porn. might see if i can get my buddy highlander to pop in and drop some pics of his vortex, youd wish you had a girl believe!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, shit. I think my Agent Orange is showing male at 30 days from sprout. I've been wrong before, though, so I always wait until there's no doubt. Maybe I should start the Jillybean to get an orange cross.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

now thats a damn fine idea man. crossing subs work can only lead to good things i say.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2010)

Subcools gear can have some gems but be prepared to look for them. I worked with 4 of his strains and almost every seed was a different phenotype. It also takes a few generations sometimes for the dankness to show up. Subby calls it recssesive, some may call it unstable.

This is the Void cut that I found after running it a few times. Took 3 or 4 generations for this one to show her true colors, she almost didn't make the cut after it's first run lol.

Didn't take any pics of the Vortex. Ran her for close to a year, she is no longer in my garden.


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 4, 2010)

This is the fattest Agent Orang from my current grow. This is the test run from seed, can't wait to see how these finish. Had one hermie early at 4 weeks, so there are 4 females out of 10 seeds. I've been keeping a close eye for hermies because my querkles had a couple hermies, and the whole crop got seeded. Anyway, I'm a big fan of TGA, and couldn't resist getting in on this thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

welcome Highlander bro! im pleased you stuck with it eh man it sure is some pretty bud!




awesome colours to it.

Welcome Tex!, 

nice AO man i wondered about this strain but was drawn to the others in the selection before this for some reason, 







shame bout the herms man, i had one in my querkles wasnt too bad just the odd seed here n there, it was a bonus really haha 


mr west, wonder if youd mind dropping a few pics of your crosses of subs work for the drooling pleasure of the masses.


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Dec 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cute as a button man, me n my girl were looking at getting a boston.


She is a great little girl!

Full of personality for sure!

She's been deaf since birth but it's not really slowed her down a step! She is a little jumpy when she doesn't see you coming but other than that I couldn't care less that she's disabled...Highly reccomend the breed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

my fam bread boxers for a lot of years. our line is still goling but they're so much work, if we didnt live on this freezing bkloody island id have one in a heartbeat. deaf you say eh!? What?? lol bad joke sorry. i reckon it just gives her character!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 5, 2010)

I PROMISE to get a card-reader this week so I can get some pics up. Querkle is at 25 days flower after 8 wks. veg (from seed). The Vortex male is getting flowered for some pollen. I'm pretty sure the Agent Orange is a male, too. I have a Jillybean and a JTR seed to start, and both match-up well with the Agent Orange (Orange Velvet / JTR). Of course the Vortex will hit them all, too.
When I can do pics I'll start another thread to show people what some of these other strains look like in case they want to try them, but I'll post my TGA stuff here- I have 5 more after the Jbean and JTR. The others I have going (all fem. and getting TGA pollen) are: Caramelo, Cream Caramel, Critical Sensi Star, Missing, Pakistan Valley, Pineapple Express, and Strawberry Kush. SeedFinder - Alphabetic Cannabis Seed List - a
We have always had Labs. My daughter wanted a Boston, but she was in Kentucky and found a Miniature Schnauser instead.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

gotta page bump Highlander caves Vortex


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

its like something other worldly is going to emerge from the tip of the bud eh!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

have to drop my man HC's pics up in this thread. check the bling!!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Even though I'm not fond of the taste of subbys indicas this one would be the exception, she taste as good as she looks.


aint that some shiiiiz


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

That is some frosty NICEness, ultimate bag appeal, is this still vortex?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Dec 7, 2010)

just tossed a few tga babies into flower (flav, cheesequake, and spacebomb). only veg'd 2 weeks just to test out the new box, seems good so far.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> That is some frosty NICEness, ultimate bag appeal, is this still vortex?


Westy there never were any pics of my Vortex lol. It's Purple 10 (Void). Got a few Vortex buds left but she is not in my garden anymore


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

god damn i wish we could send the fairy over with a cut.  finding that pheno in a new pack of 10 is probably pretty hard to do eh


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god damn i wish we could send the fairy over with a cut.  finding that pheno in a new pack of 10 is probably pretty hard to do eh


Trying to recall the dif Void phenotypes,,,,lets see 5 phenotypes with 5 females out of a ten pak. Two of them were similiar so you could say 4 dif phenos. One was a pretty good yielder but was not as heavily loaded with trics. One produced very hard, more round shape buds of good quality but yield was smaller. Third phenotype I thought was going to be a headstash keeper...buds were a little more airy but insane amount if trics and smelled as good as any weed I've smelled during flowering. Ran it a couple of times but the taste would never come through so that one didn't last and the fourth and last phenotype is the one pictured above.

Catch ya later Don buddy.

edit,,,hey I just remembered that I found the first seed ever in the Purple 10 last night, pm me if ya want it lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy there never were any pics of my Vortex lol. It's Purple 10 (Void). Got a few Vortex buds left but she is not in my garden anymore


Oh soz mate, must be stoned or something lol. It does begine with a V tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Trying to recall the dif Void phenotypes,,,,lets see 5 phenotypes with 5 females out of a ten pak. Two of them were similiar so you could say 4 dif phenos. One was a pretty good yielder but was not as heavily loaded with trics. One produced very hard, more round shape buds of good quality but yield was smaller. Third phenotype I thought was going to be a headstash keeper...buds were a little more airy but insane amount if trics and smelled as good as any weed I've smelled during flowering. Ran it a couple of times but the taste would never come through so that one didn't last and the fourth and last phenotype is the one pictured above.
> 
> Catch ya later Don buddy.
> 
> edit,,,hey I just remembered that I found the first seed ever in the Purple 10 last night, pm me if ya want it lol


for reals! it would be an honour HC man. id love to!

yeah subs work does have some pretty variable pehno's but theres a couple fo keepers generally in each pack. im hoping for both pheno's in the 2 beans of qrazy train but i did only buy 2 beans so im not banking on it lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 19, 2010)

Got a card reader for uploading pics. It doesn't work with my Win7, however- guess I'll get a USB cable. Querkle becoming purple at day 39 of flower, still smells like like bananas (Banana Runts candy, says my daughter), but it's changing a little. Hit it w/ some Vortex pollen today; will be having Agent Orange pollen next. Jilly Bean sprouted today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2010)

sounds like its going to be some fire on fire man! nice


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

seems like everything im crossing at min with tga has a lemony smell to it, maybe its just me lol


----------



## Pon De Floor (Dec 21, 2010)

does anyone on this thread have any spacequeen dominant strains? i want to find some pics/description for comparisson.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 22, 2010)

One plant from seed, Pick & Mix at Attitude. Vegged for 52 days, topped, 4 main colas LST'd while in veg and during stretch part of 12/12... Dirt, 2.5 gal pot, vegged under cfl's and fluorescent, flower under 1000W HPS. I don't do anything but water unless they ask, maybe a little molasses and a weak nute here and there...The greener pics are without the flash, more purple with it on. (Pics #2 and #5 are the same bud, for ex.)


----------



## Unnk (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys check out https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/355108-my-first-super-soil-run.html He stickied it in is organic subforum now it stays right up top he even stopped in check it out starting the smoke reports tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

Clap: nice woprk barrelhse, looks damn tastey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

Deserving of a bump fer chure, looks purty!! Nice Barrel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

i love the bud structure querkle has its so compact theres no chance of mould as theres no air in them buds!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 23, 2010)

Meant to add, the Querkle was pollinated with Vortex (just one bud).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

nicely done lad


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

subbed....cheesequake on the way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

omfg!!! i wish i could just hold a bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

sweet cant wait to see it, havent seen many grows of new tga gear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> omfg!!! i wish i could just hold a bud.


looks awesome eh! ive got 2 beans germing right now but its been 3daysand no sign of life yet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

they will come. some seeds take 4ever.. u thro em right in the dirt?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

my usual MO in a marjorine tub in soaked kitchen tissue in the veg cab above the light. i like to have about an inch minimum of tap before they go into coco.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey you answered my question haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hows it going tryna buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey you answered my question haha


I'm psychic bro, for many years i have honed the art of transcontinent telepathy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

everythings coolin, decided i should be a part of this as well. thx to don!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

shit i would have been a part of it but my querkles ended up males...I will try another strain i have some jack the ripper seeds but it will be 3-4 more weeks before i start those maybe sooner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

kool and welcome to the club bro!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool and welcome to the club bro!


Glad to be a part of the tga growers club..Im hoping my jtr end up with at least one female


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

holy shit i missed this














how im not quite sure!?!

thats some gorgeous looking nugs, top work Barrel


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree very pretty plants! First time I've seen them as well, what strain are we looking at?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

querkle i believe, mine were never that puuurdy.

these are mr west's creation deep purple x psychosis(clone only) X jack the ripper







got 3 males out of the beans and they are all carbon copies of each other structure is great tight nodes and they all stink, and i mean STINK. cant wait to see how these finish up. ill be crossing to the usual suspects!! psychosis/livers and maybe even the DOG


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I agree very pretty plants! First time I've seen them as well, what strain are we looking at?


That's a Querkle. It was cloned, the offspring has been in 12/12 for 13 days. I'll be taking pics later today.I got a Vortex and Agent Orange male as well. Just sprouted a new Agent Orange and a 3-D yesterday. (yes, I saved the pollen from the males)
Some pics just before harvest:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

damn barrel, mine never went anywhere near that colour, are your temps low being winter at the mo? that looks really dark almost blue/black not pink.

gotta see it full size


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn barrel, mine never went anywhere near that colour, are your temps low being winter at the mo? that looks really dark almost blue/black not pink.
> 
> gotta see it full size


It gets very cold in my basement at night. I'm in New England, gonna be 9 degrees tonite. Today's high was 18 F. Room is around 80 during the day, 55 on a cold night. But the plant was a deep purple-green from the start. I think i have a baby pic I'll throw in here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

hahah 9 degrees, is toasty it was 5 all day in north england looks great though barel. my querkle had a pink tinge to the bud but not the leaves


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

NEW SHIT!! Always happens after i order

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2983



> Plush Berry
> Plush Berry is the first TGA offering from the Kush family.
> While this strain has a unique trait of Pink/Magenta Calyx this was not the motivating factor is the selection process, from the start it was all about taste and smell.
> The Black Cherry Soda carried a strong Black Berry smell and taste and our goal with this new Kush Hybrid was to use this terpine profile combined with Space Queen to increase potency and resin content.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

Its a real looker too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NEW SHIT!! Always happens after i order
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2983


 Its not in stock yet tho...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

ill probably try it if it goes pick n mix. i wont get a whole pack . i think im just gonna cop a bunch of tga pick n mix.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ill probably try it if it goes pick n mix. i wont get a whole pack . i think im just gonna cop a bunch of tga pick n mix.


i did that and ended up with 2 males thats why i think ill go with a pack next time...
But i do have 3 jack the ripper seeds that i will try in my next grow.Ill prob veg until i take cuts then flower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

damn, yea i been seein tga's m:f ratio is fucked up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

place your bet and take your chances eh. ive got 3 tga seedlings at the moment no sign of sex yet tho

im hoping for at least 1 male tho haha


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 19, 2011)

TGA seed ratio- I've germed 6. Vortex (M), Agent O (M), Querkle (F). I a have a 3-D and another Agent O that just sprouted, and a Jillybean at 4 wks- have to wait on those to find out what they are. I have more singles to try- CheeseQuake, JTR, Pandora's Box, Qleaner, Space Queen, Chernobyl. and The Flav. Should keep this thread going for a while!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

this is crazy, why so many males?? i usually get 8 out of 10 males .. maybe because e breeds with the male in mind?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

quite the lineup there barrel! ive still got a vintage floater seed of tga's but the last one i germed was all fucked up wouldnt grow properly at all. got aabout a bowls worth after 9 weeks flower


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool thread Don alot of nice pics everyone, I just recently got my first tga seeds yesterday in the mail I got 4 Deep Purples and I'm Itching to plant them but I have to wait untill I get some room. im scribed and hopefully I'll have some tga bud porn pics of my own to post up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i wonder why when i ordered the flav it was the cheapest he had, now its the most expensive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> Cool thread Don alot of nice pics everyone, I just recently got my first tga seeds yesterday in the mail I got 4 Deep Purples and I'm Itching to plant them but I have to wait untill I get some room. im scribed and hopefully I'll have some tga bud porn pics of my own to post up


 deep purple eh! kool they are quite slow in veg but worth it! mr west has been breeding the DP with some clone onlies for a while with amazing results. welcome to the club!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder why when i ordered the flav it was the cheapest he had, now its the most expensive.


 yeah oldskool eventually becomes vintage = $$$


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks and yeah i went through most all of the thread I saw west was growing it and a few others I think. I dont remember seeing any pics tho rly? If anyone has any info on deep purple id really appreciate it.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey all, great thread. Beautiful shots. DG&T asked if I could stop by and say hi. Max here with some QrazyTrain growing out in Sub's SuperSoil. Half of my room is getting just water, the other is getting the full line of Advanced Nutrients additives for comparison. Here are some of my better shots. Enjoy! 

These ladies are about 56 days old now, and these pics are 1 - 7 days old.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

saaweeeet stickyicky max man!! im super excited to flip mine.





fine work man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey all, great thread. Beautiful shots. DG&T asked if I could stop by and say hi. Max here with some QrazyTrain growing out in Sub's SuperSoil. Half of my room is getting just water, the other is getting the full line of Advanced Nutrients additives for comparison. Here are some of my better shots. Enjoy!
> 
> These ladies are about 56 days old now, and these pics are 1 - 7 days old.


Side by side comparisons are a great way to learn, let us know the results if you don't mind. Thanks!

Nice quality on your photos bro + rep


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saaweeeet stickyicky max man!! im super excited to flip mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, thats QT#5. Purples at week 4 or 5 and smells incredible, like grape candy. Not my frostiest, but nice. I should be harvesting in a few days, just about to turn the lights off for the last 48 for the final push and chill, then some last shots of the family before we take them down. I'll drop some pics in here, I would really like anyone elses feedback who has run QT.

Up next from TGA, Cheesequake! Unless i get my hands on some Plush Berry before then...


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 24, 2011)

your qt looks amazing man I like the leaf structure of it, and cheesequake sounds amazing I've been wanting to get some for awhile


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

lookin at it just makes me want to flip mine but im gonna be patient and veg her properly i want to see what i can make of this beauty, hope i get a nice flavour/colour pheno


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's some shots of my CQ at day 50! Trying not to yellow her up too much since this is my first time running TGA strains, and i want GOLD!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

welcome to the club!hmmmm looks like good n frosty as per usual with subs gear. nice man, what the hells in that party cup man?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

haha it's aquarium rocks. I had some soil thrip problems as i started flowering. The rocks and neem oil took care of it in a week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

that a new one on me but glad it worked for you man!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 25, 2011)

nice look CQ pon, whats the smell like?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

The smell is the most dank skunky smell ever with a hint of something i just can't put my finger on, something sweet though.

I can't wait to taste her!!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you grow that out of a party cup?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

yessir!

still has a few days on it, the temptation is almost too much haha


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice job, was that 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

nope. Vegged for a few weeks (2-3?).


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

HaHa, here at-last! This is the answer to a q i posted earlier earlier ( in the showcase i think?) looking for some grow's with the Querkle ect.
Just about to nash oot, but be back soon for a good read. Great thread Don!

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

welcome to the show jambo man! my querkle pics went when the riu server switched ive got someone elses pics where they should be  damn that pissed me off


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 26, 2011)

for my next purchase from tga (which i will take clones of and make last forever) i'm torn between deep purp, querkle, qleaner.

i'm really just looking for a nice colorful bud that'll grow and smoke great and is good for pain relief and insomnia.

any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

querkle will do you just fine its a great balanced smoke you can hit n chill or hit it hard and wipe yourself out. mine didnt go too purple tho


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tga is the shyt! I want in the club! I grew tga's chernobyl last grow! & took flowering clones.7made it.i love this strain&plan to keep it also! Im attempting single colas.its my journal link in sig.(its been a slow&rough start)this is such a strong strain, i have no doubts in them. My 1st grow titled chernobyl?(indoor growing)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

link aint working bro but welcome to the club!


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 26, 2011)

excellent! I also want to keep running the cheesequake. Maybe if i get a nice male do some home crossing to bring out the urkle in both!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just wanted to add that i put some pics of my original tga chernobyl in my journal area.#2 jornal i think.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

Pon De Floor said:


> for my next purchase from tga (which i will take clones of and make last forever) i'm torn between deep purp, querkle, qleaner.
> 
> i'm really just looking for a nice colorful bud that'll grow and smoke great and is good for pain relief and insomnia.
> 
> any thoughts/suggestions?


Funny you should say that Pon, the qleaner is my next choice from TGA, as some real kind folks sorted me with their Deep Purple x Querkle  Just seedlings at the moment, but got a good TGA Daddy too 

jambo;>)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

That sucks! I clicked on it& took there! Ohwell.ill get some pics up asap.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Funny you should say that Pon, the qleaner is my next choice from TGA, as some real kind folks sorted me with their Deep Purple x Querkle  Just seedlings at the moment, but got a good TGA Daddy too
> 
> jambo;>)


Hey jambo whats going on bru. You and I haven't talked but we float in the same circle of friends here. If you have any questions about qleaner feel free to ask.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey jambo whats going on bru. You and I haven't talked but we float in the same circle of friends here. If you have any questions about qleaner feel free to ask.


Will do H.C was intending on giving you a p.m soon anyway bro! Next time were on at same time we'll get a crack mate

Well here is my addition to the thread a DPQ seedling....View attachment 1406120View attachment 1406121 the wee one is a Cherry Cheese x Livers, the creation of the master of this thread and many other things...DonGinandTon Respect man!

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Will do H.C was intending on giving you a p.m soon anyway bro! Next time were on at same time we'll get a crack mate
> 
> jambo;>)


Talk about karma brother...I noticed AFTER I sent you that, that you had repped me lol. Kool!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah only a few, they'll be getting the gravity finish and out the tent in a few days.


 whats the gravity finish?trying to read whole post-gonna take awhile on my phone!lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 27, 2011)

heres my chernobyl grow from tga. i got them as clones. i have harvested them and fell in love with this strain.its very easy to grow,excellent high.i could keep going on.ive cloned them( flowering clones) and would like to keep cloning them.thats all i got to say about that!lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Plants look real healthy man, kool kool that you got your strain!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Talk about karma brother...I noticed AFTER I sent you that, that you had repped me lol. Kool!


I'm all for karma man!
Peace H.C

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> whats the gravity finish?trying to read whole post-gonna take awhile on my phone!lol


humboldt county gravity, http://www.planetnatural.com/site/gravity-flower-hardener.html

finishes plants up & makes em swell a bit, it'll turn all the hairs on your girls and make it look done but the trichs will give you the real story. 







look damn tasty man, nice sativa dom lean to them,


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you guys! My 1st indoor grow w/flouros&cfl. Gona try'em outdoor too.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

Look's like a great product there Don. The Humboldt gear seem's kick Ass, not tried any but .....tbc lol


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 28, 2011)

I used the snow storm ultra once with good results. Haven't really looked too much into their other stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

cool don, i use gravity and im going to get snow storm soon.ii had snowstorm years ago when it was purplemaxx/ snowstorm. i hope the new formula is better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2011)

well its a bit of a rip really purple maxx actually has snowstorm in it an dyou can still get the old bottles form certain places carrying old stock but they basically realised they could split it n make two products. hence snowstorm was bon. eaper ut still a bit of a rip really


----------



## chef c (Jan 29, 2011)

qrazy train day 18.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2011)

sup chef!? lookin good man & welcome to the club! you noticed much stretch to the QT? 

im real excited to see some more of the newer TGA stuff seems its not catching on as quick, tho every man and his dog will be growing plushberry before you know it!


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its a bit of a rip really purple maxx actually has snowstorm in it an dyou can still get the old bottles form certain places carrying old stock but they basically realised they could split it n make two products. hence snowstorm was bon. eaper ut still a bit of a rip really


I thought it was because purpmaxx had something bad in it or something?

So they made snowstorm to be safer on the plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2011)

nah it was basically a bit too hot a mix on top of regular nutes hence they tell you to feed with just plain water.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are my final QT shots, enjoy.


View attachment 1409856View attachment 1409857View attachment 1409858View attachment 1409860View attachment 1409861View attachment 1409862


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice chef- i love the flowering phase.trainwreck was my favorite smoke(never grown it)till i found chernobyl.i wana try growing tw& i just read about vortex.those are on my list for sure.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 29, 2011)

very pretty plants max congrats on the great harvest


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

this should be a joy to trim


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Quekle @ 71 days of 12/12...she's getting close and i'm getting real excited.



Qrazy Train @ day....fuck, day 40 i think, i forgot to check the timer while i was down there. she was a little thirsty tonight.*


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

YATSEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

haha, thank you sir. she sure is gettin purdy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking buds on the Querkle cmt, you did a great job with her! What do the trics look like at 71 days?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

woaaah some fine nugs in the club this weekend! really  nice work Max & cmt going to be some hash made from the trim? subs stuff is excellent for bubble!

welcome to the club peeps!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks don. yessir, i always make hash with my trim...but i make dry sift.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

holy shit man, you made your own tumbler!?  props was it much work? i saw the DIY and it looked a bit more than im comfortable with craft wise lol. cool shit cmt


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah, i saw a video for the pollenator a while back and thought, i have to have one....then after seeing they can run over $400 i decided to build my own. i have less than $20 and a couple hours in to it. it was one of the easiest things ive ever built.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Give us a diy maaaan!im interested.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woaaah some fine nugs in the club this weekend! really  nice work Max & cmt going to be some hash made from the trim? subs stuff is excellent for bubble!
> 
> welcome to the club peeps!


Yes sir, gonna run it through either today or tmoorrow. First time with my new bublebags, I'll post the hash too.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Give us a diy maaaan!im interested.


Yes, please.  I would like to try a dry sift too, thanks!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

My cheesequake baby. the stem is purple and so are the veins in the leaves, so i think its a querkle ph eno. all my other seedlings are green, also have a tga floater that just popped the soil.


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 1, 2011)

my CQ looked the exact same, but it's a cheese dom.

good luck on the urk dom, that would be sick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

cheese or urk dom its going to be killer man. the dairy queen was nice but not much cheese to them imho cant wait to see this tumbler info man,


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

man! some of you really got ur sh*t together!good job! Theres alota strains id really like to try! Ima post up some pics tomorrow,so il post 1 of my chernobyl flowering clones. Their gettn purdy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

couple of pics of my good mate mr wests cross deep purple x psyxhosis X Jack the ripper.View attachment 1416128View attachment 1416127

bout 2.5 weeks in


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow!don-looks gr8! Are all 3 of those crosses tga?i know jtr,its in chernobyl.but the others?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah they're tga except the psychosis which is a uk clone only. deep purple is subs and JTR ive got a male of the cross about to get some stud time with the girls!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 1, 2011)

thats a pretty interesting cross don I was thinking about crossing my deep purple with 3D to try and speed up the slow urkle whenever I pick up some more seeds. still yet to pop the deep purple tho, I got a cross of one of subs strains going right now if thats aloud to post on here? well i read up its not subs he used it for some crosses then tossed it because he didnt like the taste. I got 2 flojas ( Flo x Double Purple Doja)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

hell yeah man show off your cross! flo x doja eh should be good and purp¬!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

So what do u have when u polinate a clone only clone?the seeds i mean.what are they?i mean,their seeds from a clone only clone?right? Im not debating-but u have genitics of a clone only strain in a seed-right?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

ill do a thread on my tumbler in the next couple days.

you can get seeds from a clone only by making it hermie and using that pollen to produce seeds...same process for making fem seeds. which would make it an S1.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

So if i polinated my g.daddy purp last yr&ive read gdp is clone only.are my seeds still gdp x ?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes, they would be gdp x whatever you choose.

clone only strains just mean that they arent distributed in seed form, usually they are specific pheno's of a strain. just because its clone only doesnt mean you CAN'T make seeds with it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank u cmt. Ive wanted to ask this ? For ever. Thank u & +rep cmt!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

not a problem, happy to help.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

/just think like og kush is clone only, but og kush is crossed into everything.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good point growsumshyt! Thank you guys!


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 1, 2011)

first post here ppl. i just found this site and tga forum i have to say i feel at home. got almost every tga in various states flower, veg, in the mail!! anyway i got tons of great pics i was wondering if this is the place to do a grow journal as i have cheese quake spacejill an vortex just sexed last one today(all my tga's show sex at fourth or fifth node going right now and would like to compare my results with my fellow tga brethren. also got dairy queen, chernobyl ,deep purple ,agent orange, jack the rippper ,space bomb in flower and a bad ass hd camera.


----------



## tardis (Feb 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ill do a thread on my tumbler in the next couple days.
> 
> you can get seeds from a clone only by making it hermie and using that pollen to produce seeds...same process for making fem seeds. which would make it an S1.


If I may add, from my understanding you could also breed a known breeding male (so you know what traits to expect from it) whose effects enhance of help the clone. breed seeds, then breed a male back with a cutting of that clone again, then it will have 75% alikeness in all traits. then you do that AGAIN and you have 93% similarity, at this point i think you call it a BX and grow out a male. THEN you breed that male "clone only" strain against the other clone, Taaaaddaaaaa you got a clone only cross!

It takes patients that most people, including myself without separating flowering room, just do not have!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Folk's, just stopped in to show how well my DPQ is getting on





Is it a she?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

great fat conker leaves man, going to knock you on your arse for sure! bit early to say on the sex, but a male wouldnt be a bad thing at all.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Aye, for sure mate, but a fe-male first would be better  Got 2 other wee yin's that's just popped through so... I was just looking at TGA's site on the Tude. and noticed the DP, Q, JTR and afew others but when i saw they 3 were out i just had to grin! Was looking at their Space Bomb, (Tiny bomb X Space Queen) or was it Bomb Queen hahaha. That or ????

jambo;>)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

GAgreen said:


> first post here ppl. i just found this site and tga forum i have to say i feel at home. got almost every tga in various states flower, veg, in the mail!! anyway i got tons of great pics i was wondering if this is the place to do a grow journal as i have cheese quake spacejill an vortex just sexed last one today(all my tga's show sex at fourth or fifth node going right now and would like to compare my results with my fellow tga brethren. also got dairy queen, chernobyl ,deep purple ,agent orange, jack the rippper ,space bomb in flower and a bad ass hd camera.


 chernobyl?! I wanna see!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

for sure GA drop pics of your girls here anytime you like! start a journal too if you like i just put this together so we could all show off our TGA gear!

ive been thinking about space jill for breeding purposes seems to be used in a lot of his crosses for adding weight and strength


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

GAgreen said:


> first post here ppl. i just found this site and tga forum i have to say i feel at home. got almost every tga in various states flower, veg, in the mail!! anyway i got tons of great pics i was wondering if this is the place to do a grow journal as i have cheese quake spacejill an vortex just sexed last one today(all my tga's show sex at fourth or fifth node going right now and would like to compare my results with my fellow tga brethren. also got dairy queen, chernobyl ,deep purple ,agent orange, jack the rippper ,space bomb in flower and a bad ass hd camera.


Welcome to the club GAgreen! You couldn't have picked a better place to post some tga pics!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

View attachment 1419241View attachment 1419242heres a couple pics of my chernobyl flowering clone.ive got 7 total.but this one is doing the best.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> View attachment 1419241View attachment 1419242heres a couple pics of my chernobyl flowering clone.ive got 7 total.but this one is doing the best.


Man thats a bit small to be in flower...Wow.. would love to know much u yield off that plant


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

im sure ur right.ive been reading &found folks who flowered [email protected]" & end up done at a foot.that was my approach. Never tried anything but a "normal grow".


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

acctually i just flowered some tga's at twleve in so i could get some smoke while my clones grew. worked out awesome u'd never believe a plant so small could have such big buds.ill upload some pics of those tom for some reason its takeing forever to upload. neways here are jack the ripper deep purple and agent orange.enjoy!! i sure do!!https://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

here are a few of those lil tga plants. im tryin to find the rest. since i got tga gearand started following sub ive gone camera crazy. i ve got way to many tgapicshttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gifhttps://www.rollitup.org/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

i always flowered my clones at around 4 inches. not on purpose was just pressed for time.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks good man!


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> chernobyl?! I wanna see!


 here you go bro these are almost week three. my best pheno is on a sd card im trying to find my contraption to get it in my computer .anyway the small one was flowered early that plant had three inch wide buds dried. sic. im goin to wal mart right now to get this portal for my sd card cuz if u want to c chernobyl u gotta see this


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry the one with the hand in it is agent orange. the one that smells just like a orange peel. you cant believe it till u smell it.


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks that means alot dont get many admirers acctually dont get ne one up in here


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

good shit man. +rep


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

this chernobyl is at almost four weeks!! ive never seen growth this quick.this is my first tga grow so ive seen alot of firsts!! there are a couple smaller chernobyls in there from earlirer discussion . ill figure out how to better label these tom.gonna start a cheese quacke space jill and vortex journal


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry bout the lines ill take some good lights off shots tom


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

looks nice. i have a cheese quake in veg right now, beautiful plant structure and extremely sturdy stems.


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for all the warm welcomes. yes the spacejill could be a new favorite well see. got some reall young girls ill show off tom. now is time for bed, been mixing 12 cu ft of super soil the ole back is bout t give out. oh by the way all my plants are in super soil. if you ppl are not using it u should b. no comparison to salty hydro nutes. cheaper. way better taste. never had such healthy plants.jesus mz jill is a lucky girl cuz sub is the shaaaaat.later


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

yea i just picked hopefully the last male cheese q that makes six. o well ive got a couple really dark green leaves and the others look completly differ light yellow huge sativa like leaves. maybe i got best of both worlds.love the kevorkian quote. live my life by it


----------



## GAgreen (Feb 2, 2011)

couldnt resist i love showin off the girls here is vortex cheese q and space jill in order


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow gagreen! Looks amazing! Its good to hear someone else has flowered little plants.ive been nervous of this grow since the begining.anyways,youve got alot of great plants!great strains too.im dying to try all these strains you all talk about. Someday.i hope!


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey everyone was just readin page 51 where everybody seemed to have nanners and wanted to say I experienced that on my The Flav plant. It first showed pistils which made me happy til a week later when there were pollen sacs forming right next to the preflowers anybody else have that shit happen. I love TGA genetics but sure didnt like that at all


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have a The Flav at around 50 days of 12/12...no signs of bananas yet...


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet man you got any pics mine only got to day 14 of 12/12 looked yummy too. I know I didnt have any light leaks to cause it but the plant was just droopy all the time for no apparent reason so I figure stress caused it to hermie but Im not an amatuer grower so I dont know what it was stressed about.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2011)

^ it was right next to a pineapple express that was and is still doing awesome only two more weeks.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

no pics yet, she is in the back of the room and i gotta move the lights to pull her out...gonna rotate plants this week so ill get pics then. kinda funny...mine seems to be droopy a lot too.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2011)

Really, thats kind of interesting maybe a romulan charactersistic. It always looked way Indica till right before it showed pollen sacs when it spit out a couple sativa like leaves and looked really male. It was a very stout plant though probly the biggest stem Ive had at 2 weeks into flower in my grow career. Like dry erase marker width


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

mine looks to lean towards the sativa side judging by the leaves. definitely nice thick stems and it looks like its gonna be a great yielder as well. it grew very big in flower, i start flowering my plants at about the same size and The Flav grew twice as big as they normally do.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya mine had a huge stretch too before i axe'd it. I'd like to try again on it but I'll have to do my spacebombs and cheesequakes first cause I have way too many seeds to buy anymore now  You have any experience with those TGA's or anyone else I'm really salivating over that cheesequake pic on attitude. Sorry I didnt read the whole thread but I also like the lemon and coffee aroma description of the Jack's Cleaner 2 anybody do that yet


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2011)

I committed to a pack of JC2 but have yet to germ. gave one to a buddy and he said it was a male. i think he just lost it,,, will pop a few this month- so it will be a long time. out of 2 Willie Nelson seeds i do have a big girl now, headin for 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

GAgreen said:


> couldnt resist i love showin off the girls here is vortex cheese q and space jill in order


girls look real happy n healthy, little more then flip em yeah?

welcome to the club harry & Abe!

harry, my cheesequake is getting flipped in a week or so! check out ocananbis grow journal for pics 

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/365503-cheese-quake-test-grow-2.html


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks man I got my Pineapple express to finish up then my Dr. Grinspoon that i impatiently germinated will be a long time coming (12 weeks) hopefully worth it, then I will run a Cheesequake. Can only do one at time right now but when I build my two cabinets I'll be doing a lot better


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 3, 2011)

Cq forever!


----------



## carlos caja3 (Feb 3, 2011)

I know your post was back in history but...If you're still trying to TGA Deep Purple then look @ Hemp Depot. They just put it on the list og TGA gear two days ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

man that DR grinspoon is sposed to be killer smoke but a hell of a long time flowering. good to set away in the corner and forget about. ive got a panama red thats been in flower since september 14th still no where near finished. i reckon its going for a 6 month grow.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that DR grinspoon is sposed to be killer smoke but a hell of a long time flowering. good to set away in the corner and forget about. ive got a panama red thats been in flower since september 14th still no where near finished. i reckon its going for a 6 month grow.


 wow, panama red! I posted about panama red.i got some from the club last fri. Havnt seen it in a long ass time.good stuff.1/2 oz actually lasted fri-fri!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

Panama red isnt tga is it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

i think it us a landrace sativa.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

no not TGA, its oldskool sativa apparently from the time when acupulco gold was around the US big in the 70's i believe, mind im not so sure this is a true rep of the original its not very red at all and my temps are quite down of late... maybe just a green pheno hahah bit like subs querkle that doesnt go purp lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

i googleg panama red& it sed strain of the late 70's& if you have it it may not be the real strain.(not in refrence to you don) but i had a 1/2 oz in my hands! Green w/buncha red hair!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

those chernobyl are sweeet. this is GAgreen somthin was wrong wit my account. it would take 3,4 times to sign in b4 it take my password. then in just stopped taking it. hence the new profile. and now my pics are uploading properly. neways very nice plants..got me looking foward with a smile


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

that message was supposed to have kottnmouths chernobyl pics in it but i didnt do i right


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 4, 2011)

jtr n querk


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

what?really?me? Wow man! Thanx avenger! I cant seem to get anyone to comment,insult,or even just answer my ?'s! Anyways, aint got nuthin on what u got brah! I read ur post& thot,did i miss someone elses's chernobyl!?! Hahaha.thanx again!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

hey kottonmouth have u jtr chernobyl phenos? i got one that smells like lemons. here are some chernobyls at week three and one older one at week five. i think i said earlier that week five one was younger but i was midtaken. first 4 pics are my fav pheno 3 weeks.next two are another pheno 3 weeks. remaining pics are a really differ pheno than the others weeks 5


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

wait that lisy is wrong first 3 are week 5 next 2 are week3 last ones are fAV pheno week 3


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

GAgreen said:


> this chernobyl is at almost four weeks!! ive never seen growth this quick.this is my first tga grow so ive seen alot of firsts!! there are a couple smaller chernobyls in there from earlirer discussion . ill figure out how to better label these tom.gonna start a cheese quacke space jill and vortex journal


 maaaan!i'll never get tired of lookin @chernobyl! Not to mention,ima look into some vortex also. Gonna look @single seed center cuz ima broke joke!hahaha!!


----------



## OGPanda (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick question.... does everyone get the regular seeds from the 'tude, if they didn't get it as clone? If so... did ya'll get the packs or single seeds?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

all mine were regular, single seeds. i prefer regular over fem seeds and i dont like spending $100 on a pack of 1 strain when i can get 5-10 strains for the same price. ive never been disappointed by any of my single seeds.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> hey kottonmouth have u jtr chernobyl phenos? i got one that smells like lemons. here are some chernobyls at week three and one older one at week five. i think i said earlier that week five one was younger but i was midtaken. first 4 pics are my fav pheno 3 weeks.next two are another pheno 3 weeks. remaining pics are a really differ pheno than the others weeks 5


 i dont know! Chernobyl my 2nd grow ever.havnt seen other phenos b4 this. As mine grew,ur # 5,8,9 looked sorta like mine. Mine never yellowed.was very green [email protected] Urz looks more frosty/white than mine did. Leaves always rezembled a sativa i thot. Long&skinny leaves-no fat conker leaves,ya know.i just know the phene ive got my very favorite ever-so far.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

My chernobyls smelled to me like a mixture of citrus/lemons with a hint of fuel,kinda a diesel fuel smell. The clones ive got now smell just the same as the mawma. Ive got to learn the diff. Phenos,new to the growing scene.in 3rd grow now.1 outdoor,2nd indoh.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> My chernobyls smelled to me like a mixture of citrus/lemons with a hint of fuel,kinda a diesel fuel smell. The clones ive got now smell just the same as the mawma. Ive got to learn the diff. Phenos,new to the growing scene.in 3rd grow now.1 outdoor,2nd indoh.


yea thas just how mine smell. as far the yellowing of the leaves they shouldnt b green at harvest. subcool just did a article somewhere not too long ago about fading. something about sugars breaking down in the leaves. if your plants finish green you want get the full taste.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 4, 2011)

look what came in the mail today!!! apollo 13bx ,querkle, the flav, pandoras box dairy queen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

wooop wooop nice selections!! im a single seeds man too, take a risk get a male breed it. not a waste. fem beans from a LOT of the breeders are really hastily put together and herm prone imo.

i could swear i posted a pic of the panama red yesterday anyway just for kicks heres the slow ass panama red....







4.5 months... 12/12 from seed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> look what came in the mail today!!! apollo 13bx ,querkle, the flav, pandoras box dairy queen


kool freebies too pandoras boxes.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

i dont know why they never faded.i thot it to be weird also. Don- wow man! I like this p.red! Just got another 1/2oz lastnite!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

i sure envy you guys who can grow big& have the line up u all do! Avenger- it must felt like xmas when u opened ur mailbox!good shyt fellas!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

man itsd always greener on the other side, believe me all the different feeds and flowering times is a pain in the arse. fucks being commercial right in the ear... im cutting from 15 strains down to 4 and those 4 are the keepers from nearly 4 years of looking and trying god knows how many strains one day i might tryn write them down just so i can keep track lol.

interestingly not one of them is TGA, great strains and all but not a patch on the clone onlies its like the difference between unleaded and super performance

smoke one for me kottonmouth! gonna be months before i can hahaah


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i sure envy you guys who can grow big& have the line up u all do! Avenger- it must felt like xmas when u opened ur mailbox!good shyt fellas!!!


oh yes!!!!! its been raining for two days nonstop but the suns a shining now.i cant wait for these apollo 13bx's all ive been thinking about since i read sub's article in the high times 420 edition


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Don-consider it done my friend! 2x's already,its my day off!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man itsd always greener on the other side, believe me all the different feeds and flowering times is a pain in the arse. fucks being commercial right in the ear... im cutting from 15 strains down to 4 and those 4 are the keepers from nearly 4 years of looking and trying god knows how many strains one day i might tryn write them down just so i can keep track lol.
> 
> interestingly not one of them is TGA, great strains and all but not a patch on the clone onlies its like the difference between unleaded and super performance
> 
> smoke one for me kottonmouth! gonna be months before i can hahaah


Hey don was wondering what 4 plants you decided as your keepers? Wish I could get my hand on clone onlies but I dont live in a MMJ state


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey avenger, how did u get the diff. Phenos of chernobyl? Just luck of the draw in a pack of seeds?or did u start from diff. Cuttings from diff. Phenos? Hope thats nota dumb ?-


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 5, 2011)

I know I haven't posted in this thread in a while but I figured why not.
My Agent Orange Plant #8. The KEEPer! This shit smells really musky with hints of fruit, and its gonna be an awesome yielder.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey avenger, how did u get the diff. Phenos of chernobyl? Just luck of the draw in a pack of seeds?or did u start from diff. Cuttings from diff. Phenos? Hope thats nota dumb ?-


no not at all. i unfortunatly dont live where i can walk into a store and buy clones nor do i think that would be healthy as i find myself a strain addict. and i just found attitude! been using hemp depot. great company.. i got differ phenos from a ten pack. i have 4 distinctly unique plants but u can tell they all came from the same parents. i smoked the week 5 chernobyl and it tasted just like u described lemon and fuel. awesome. stoned me sideways. my other three phenos are my fav. two are alot alike with real fruity smell that just started smelling kinda sour. really heady. my last pheno is the one i said smelled like jack the ripper. it smells REALLY LEMONY but without the fuel smell. i guess that will come later as i think thats what i smelling now o those other 2 . hope this didnt confuse. oh yea ima put are tga skills to the task of identifying the mis labeled plants i have now vegging. yeS Some of my help forgot to label in transplanting!! now i got dairy queen chernobyl deeep purp and space bomb and jack in a room and dont know whats what. ill post some pics later and c if we can figure it out


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome AO i love this plant. does yours smell jsut like a orange peel?? every one of mine do!! and they are gonna b highest yielders also!! TGA=DANK


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

omg look at this deep purp at two weeks!. IM guessing this is the purple pheno cuz my other one has no purple on it. i realize its just the leaves but it is only purple on the underside of the leaves! never seen anything like it. it smells like musty PURPLE/GRAPE.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

right after i bragged on my camera the micro/ close up craps out on me. wont shoot close up in focus. SHAAAT!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dang brah! Those look good!i like the purple too. Also noticed thats outside;are you somewhere you got shit outside rt. Now?is there sucha place?lol


----------



## Saiyan (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone know how to upload pics from your iPhone because I've got so kabooms in flower and mothers? Also, got the void from the tude the last year and some jack the rippers and querkle from the harborside of Oakland.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Dang brah! Those look good!i like the purple too. Also noticed thats outside;are you somewhere you got shit outside rt. Now?is there sucha place?lol


no but ill tell u this there hasnt been a snowflake here this year. im gettin ready for 
spring now ill b puttin clones out 1/2 thru next month.

so i got this other problem. i went over to check on my girls and i find one has been sleeping around!t thas right the bitch was fucking a dude with lil bannana balls . so i killed the [email protected]@ucker thas right i squeezed his lil balls till they exploded. but i didnt help because he wasnt the only cat doing my girl. i start looking around and they are all over her beautiful buds. but why did i not give her all the love a man can give? i gave her the best house to live in the best lights the best air the best pot to rest her roots in. so why? why when i pulled her panties down the bitch had a d#ck!! she dont need me no more. so i cut her. just once but then deeper and deeper till she was gone. it felt good. bittersweet. i took a bleach shower and burned my clothes no evidence of the yellow powder his balls excruded. so problem solved right. right. then oooo no wtf. i see her friend has took her advice and grew a pair also!!!! wtf?? did i do? not one pair but alot so i cut that bitch too. but now im scared. scared that the other girls will follow suit.more possibly they were genetic malfunctions. ive seen it before but not on tga. wut could i have done if i did do it to them??shit


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

excuse my french as i am under much stress!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no0o0o0o! Nannerz! What do u mean genetic defect?which strains did it?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Anyone know how to upload pics from your iPhone because I've got so kabooms in flower and mothers? Also, got the void from the tude the last year and some jack the rippers and querkle from the harborside of Oakland.


 i wish i could help u-i post&take pics w/mycell,but i send pics to email& then use comp. To dwnload riu.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

I should be germiong at least one jack the ripper tomorrow.So ill be official with the tga group haha


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Oh no0o0o0o! Nannerz! What do u mean genetic defect?which strains did it?


that 5 week chernobyl!! and agent orange. i dont know whats up cuz both those plants are the same age sitting right beside each other. i dont know bout genetics man thas playin god you know u allways gonna have a slow person now and again with perfect parents. its the same with seeds. hopefully they were just two bad beans that just happened to be by each other. but im looking at all possibilities( might have a light leak) cuz none of my other plants have nanners nor has any tga iv e done bfor


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Right on wyteberry! Jtr sounds goood!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Right on wyteberry! Jtr sounds goood!


 yeah i only have 3 so im hoping i get a good female and true stud


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

oh maaan! The chernobyl?you end up w/seeds,keep me in mind brah!lol j/k- kinda. Anyways,im sorry to hear that.i kinda wish i could get some chernobyl pollin.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 5, 2011)

yea it is a bummer cuz i'd a made seeds but i dont want too seed other plants n that is my 3 fav pheno not a keeper compared to other two. but ive got a beautiful cheese quake male it was my prettiest out of ten. im thinking about crossing with space jill but not for sure yet


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

So Don, My Querkle looking pheno seedling is ready to be re-potted. Its in a 1 ltr. tub in Bio-Biz soil and just made up my new mix of coco. What's the best way, and is there any problem's swapping medium's? All coco now man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

@greenavenger, god damn that sucks man. nice tag too  id heard some of subs new crosses were herm prone but damn.

sup jambo laddy, yeah should be no probs maybe try and gently shake off as much soil as you can without damaging the roots but it shuld be fine. youll love coco its awesome


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I should be germiong at least one jack the ripper tomorrow.So ill be official with the tga group haha


do it to it . jtr is bad ass. i just burned a bowl the smell it leaves in a room is wild. it also produces the most resin on a plant ive ever seen. i'll give u a tip though i always top the crap outa my jtr cuz the buds like to stretch during flowering and i find that if u only have a couple tops the buds stretch too much imo. good luck. heres my jtr week 3


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 6, 2011)

are u as stoned as i am avenger? I dont see a picture brah?!


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 6, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> that 5 week chernobyl!! and agent orange. i dont know whats up cuz both those plants are the same age sitting right beside each other. i dont know bout genetics man thas playin god you know u allways gonna have a slow person now and again with perfect parents. its the same with seeds. hopefully they were just two bad beans that just happened to be by each other. but im looking at all possibilities( might have a light leak) cuz none of my other plants have nanners nor has any tga iv e done bfor


I've grown Querkle, and AO from TGA, and they have both had phenotypes that have went hermaphrodite. Hell, I had a AO go hermie in week 3 flowering. I think its just part of growing pot. Whenever I find a hermie I remove it immediately and chop it. I've found that its better to cut your losses than ruin an entire crop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> are u as stoned as i am avenger? I dont see a picture brah?!


 yeah i dont see it either


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @greenavenger, god damn that sucks man. nice tag too  id heard some of subs new crosses were herm prone but damn.
> 
> sup jambo laddy, yeah should be no probs maybe try and gently shake off as much soil as you can without damaging the roots but it shuld be fine. youll love coco its awesome


 yea but i haven't have any problems on the same strains and those came from seed so i hope it was just those two. cuz i have all tga right now. haven't seen any problems whatsoever. also noticed that those two plants were the least fav pheno's and didnt grow as well as others so hopefully those were it!!! i still dont really have any complaints with his gear besides those two. i mean everything else is amazing. so my fingers are crossed


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 6, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> I've grown Querkle, and AO from TGA, and they have both had phenotypes that have went hermaphrodite. Hell, I had a AO go hermie in week 3 flowering. I think its just part of growing pot. Whenever I find a hermie I remove it immediately and chop it. I've found that its better to cut your losses than ruin an entire crop.


i agreee 100% so far thats two out of 35 and i didnt really like those phenos that much. and i have done full runs before and got no probelms still have clones off best ones.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 6, 2011)

can anyone id these i think its a dairy queen but i havent grown it enough to b sure


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 6, 2011)

yea i was lit on the ripper here it is. sorry my camera will not focus and its been thirty days since i bought it so i gotta send it to factory. hasn't been my week at all


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 6, 2011)

looks good avenger! Im sure it sux to have ladies herm,but atleast it was only 2.best of luck in that dept. Brah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

welcome WBW! 

gonna be some nice fat colas on that JTR avenger, i grew out a 10 pack of the dairy queen n dont remember it being that indi leaning, could just be the pheno tho!? sorry not much help


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome WBW!
> 
> gonna be some nice fat colas on that JTR avenger, i grew out a 10 pack of the dairy queen n dont remember it being that indi leaning, could just be the pheno tho!? sorry not much help


yea thas ok. its gotta b the dairy queen. i was looking at its parents c99 and romulan, cheese. the cindy99 has big fat leaves in every pic. so does the romulan. that is also the only one with that big of leaves. i think that most follow the cheese and i have the exception.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

damn man the cheese lean is a killer, till its bound to be dank with cindy and romulan in the mix.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

yea it is . i flowered a dairy queen early to c wut was wut and it was the best tasting funky dank i hav e ever tasted. i liked it so much i reordered cuz i didnt take clones off that plant before flowering and i killed all the males. so i reordered it cuz im on this strain hunt/collect. but ppl im tellin u get at least 1 clone off every plant you flower otherwise youll grow and smoke and have nothing. and i'm afraid that the pheno i smoked i might not never find again!! but after stayin up most of the night researching this plant and cindy99 romulan cheese im certain that mislabeled plant is dq. check out this cindy99 almost every pic has these big fat leaves jsut like mine


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm finishing up about 8 JTR's right now, major trichs and resin in all phenos. I have one that looks like the short pheno, one that is sativa dominant and has that strong lemango smell from the time it was in veg. all plants are producing amazing amounts. One gave me about 6 zips. most are between 4-6 zips. They all have different highs also. I'm about to hang one that looks just like the picture on subs site.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

daaamn man i thought i got big buds from little pots, thats nuts man. yeah the funk is pretty intense the high very up and buzzy i liked it but the yeilds werent great on the DQ, these were mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> I'm finishing up about 8 JTR's right now, major trichs and resin in all phenos. I have one that looks like the short pheno, one that is sativa dominant and has that strong lemango smell from the time it was in veg. all plants are producing amazing amounts. One gave me about 6 zips. most are between 4-6 zips. They all have different highs also. I'm about to hang one that looks just like the picture on subs site.



kool man thats a grip form a single plant!! any pics for the collection?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man thats a grip form a single plant!! any pics for the collection?


I keep trying to get good pics, but my shitty camera phone is just that, shitty!!! but here is a couple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

no worries man nice full jars!


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no worries man nice full jars!


that is one plant in those 3 jars. I will get a pic of the next plant before I chop tomorrow. she is in 48 hrs of dark right now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

tidy haul for 1 plant!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone know if tga duz a chernobyl feminised? Single seed cntr duznt.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

no feminized for any TGA strains, anywhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

dont think theres a fem, mine werent but i didnt have the option so probs?


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> no feminized for any TGA strains, anywhere.


Yeah, has anyone contacted TGA to see if they even make feminised seeds? I bet they do in limited quantities


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 7, 2011)

Nah, sub doesn't do that. All natural with males and females.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

maaaaan! I did not know that!lmao dont i feel like a dummy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

makes perfect sence that i couldnt find any!!!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

your description sounds like my ten pack jtr exactly heavy heavy trichomes dif highs that stuff is great for pain. i have bad disck in my back an muscle spasms this stuff is def good medicine


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

yea i find that tga yields depend on big pot size veg time and pruning/suppercropping. neways they look tasty how would you describe the taste/smell of the dairy queen


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

that first reply was to victorygardenshydro about his jtr descrip. the second was to don gin and ton about his 
dairy queen pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

its like sherberty off fuely fruit, nice soaring high bit racy. nice daytime


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Feb 8, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> your description sounds like my ten pack jtr exactly heavy heavy trichomes dif highs that stuff is great for pain. i have bad disck in my back an muscle spasms this stuff is def good medicine


 The first one I harvested was different then all, it smells strong from start to finish,and has a sativa type high, the next 2 aren't as strong on the smell and have an indica type high. I'm harvesting the one that looks like subs pic today and the next one is the short pheno, I'm hoping for that pink lemonade I read about.
here is the one I just chopped


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 8, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> The first one I harvested was different then all, it smells strong from start to finish,and has a sativa type high, the next 2 aren't as strong on the smell and have an indica type high. I'm harvesting the one that looks like subs pic today and the next one is the short pheno, I'm hoping for that pink lemonade I read about.
> here is the one I just chopped


anyone got any tips on breeding bx ing or hybrids. i got a beautiful cheese quake and want to start a breeding program. i would like to make cheese q seeds and hybrid to another tga strain. im very new to breeding i just started reading last weekend so any tips/ ideas would be great. oh yea the cheese quake is a male prettiest plant i ever saw. its leaves are two colors. dark green when u look one way and when u look the other way it has a blue sheen. and its twice as big as any other of the seeds that i popped at the same time(spacejill vortex) neways advice is appreciated. subcool if your out there any advice about breeding would be awesome! oh and no matter what i make i will always give credit where it is due- peace


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

Contact Subcool via email... Hes the only one that will have intimate details about phenos... 

Im getting ready to start some Cali Connections gear and I had some ?s... I found a cali connection forum and Swerve (Calis breeder)was in there gladly answering questions... Sure theres gotta be a place where Subcools doing the same....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 8, 2011)

there is a sub-forum in here called "subcool's old school organics," you can probably get his attention in there.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

I just sent Subcool an email asking him to join us here at this Forum... Let ya know if I hear anything but dont be surprised if that guy pops his head in here... Says hes a moderator here


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

he is a mod, he has is own part of riu, sometimes he's a regular. other times not. an asshole if i must say so myself.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 8, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Contact Subcool via email... Hes the only one that will have intimate details about phenos...
> 
> Im getting ready to start some Cali Connections gear and I had some ?s... I found a cali connection forum and Swerve (Calis breeder)was in there gladly answering questions... Sure theres gotta be a place where Subcools doing the same....


thanks man ive been readin my ass off on breeding and im excited to get something going. ive got that cheese quake male that is huge compared to rest and today i noticed i have a female with same traits. thinkin i would like to get some seeds off that for starters but well c


----------



## stabone (Feb 8, 2011)

Sub has a thread on breeding in old school organics


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he is a mod, he has is own part of riu, sometimes he's a regular. other times not. an asshole if i must say so myself.


That sucks!



greenavenger said:


> thanks man ive been readin my ass off on breeding and im excited to get something going. ive got that cheese quake male that is huge compared to rest and today i noticed i have a female with same traits. thinkin i would like to get some seeds off that for starters but well c


remember, dont just breed the biggest, there are several other traits to consider... Thats why even though Sub may be an asshole you gotta get ahold of him. He'll know each pheno and traits they possess... Knowing them will make breed selection easier to choose

Ive found the bigger plants are not alwaysthe best in quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

my crazy train is eithe going to finish huge or be a male but im thinking a male. node space is huuuuge  not sure if is should even bother crossing it


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 9, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> i don't want to rub in your face or anything but i think i got a the pink lemonade pheno. i'm not sure though i didnt no about this pheno(or forgot) until you said something. i started checking out my jtr(got 4 going now) and i noticed all have a sharp lemon smell except this one and it smells like some differ form of lemon. i suspect this is it but i just noticed this differ smell. i was so happy i didnt want to write about it and jinx it!!! we'll see.. anything other traits u know of that woud help define this pheno besides smell?


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 9, 2011)

here are some shots for your viewing pleasure


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 9, 2011)

first is space bomb, deep purple, chernobyl. agent orange, dairy queen, what i think is the pink jtr pheno, agent orange, jtr


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 9, 2011)

remember, dont just breed the biggest, there are several other traits to consider... Thats why even though Sub may be an asshole you gotta get ahold of him. He'll know each pheno and traits they possess... Knowing them will make breed selection easier to choose

Ive found the bigger plants are not alwaysthe best in quality[/QUOTE]

thanks any info is appreciated


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

well the Querkle has been in the jar for a few days. i finally got my macro light for my camera in the mail today so i figured i would put it to use on the Querkle.

a bud shot...a shot of it in the grinder...then a couple shots of the trim i'll be making some dry sift out of..


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 9, 2011)

nice querkle


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice querkle


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 9, 2011)

ooooo weee dang that is sweeet . querkle got me droolin. hey what kind of cam is that mine broke an im lookin for a good micro shot cam thats not too pricy. oh yea thanx to yall for pointin me to subs threads ive been readin all night


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks everyone.

its a kodak z740 with a 55mm lens adapter and some 55mm universal macro lenses, and a universal macro light. all bought off ebay. the camera was 40 bucks, the lenses 25 and the light was 30.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 9, 2011)

To keep from having to read 107 pages I'll ask a question. To everyone who has grown several, what is the best TGA strain hands down? I've done JillyBean and wasn't disappointed. I just can't ever decide between all the TGA gear. So.....If you could only pick one.....ok ok...two... which would it be?


----------



## tardis (Feb 10, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> To keep from having to read 107 pages I'll ask a question. To everyone who has grown several, what is the best TGA strain hands down? I've done JillyBean and wasn't disappointed. I just can't ever decide between all the TGA gear. So.....If you could only pick one.....ok ok...two... which would it be?


I'd go with Vortex... Now I love a sativa high and for that MY Favorite is The Flav, BUT The Vortex was amazingly awsome. The vortex is a sativa high with an indica stone, but the high is really really amazing and the stone is there but not too overpowering. It is VERY potent. OH yeah, and it tastes fantastic like some sorta mango candy. I really really love the flavor of the vortex. 

I love the flavor of The Flav as well, but I know a lot of people who might not like that "your head is flying through a euphoric rollercoaster" feeling I got from mine. And that cotton Candy Flavor.

Now the only JillyBean I ever grew turned male on me so I have to try that one again sometime in the future so i don't know how their flavors compare to jilly bean, but I can tell you everything i've grown from TGA Subcool has had a candy smell/flavor and really awsome and unique looks. Today I was out looking at my 4 plants (all TGA Subcool strains Cheesequake, Apollo 13, Agent Orange, SpaceBomb) and couldn't get over how the Apollo 13 BX white hairs are big thick and spaced out while the agent orange are small thin and crowded together, both look like they are fake for opposite reasons. 

Oh yeah and when I rub the stem of my agent orange I get a sharp tang smell that is so citrusy I can't believe it. 

Go with Vortex, you'll be happy. 

however if you want more indica stone but keep that euphoria then go with Querkle.


Vortex & Querkle I think are subcools best strains, but thats just me.


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty sure i might try vortex next, maybe some space jill and querkle. So many to choose from, but i'm looking for a nice sativa and an amazing indica!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

real nice querkle there! trim looks killer for hash too. 

nice nugs coming on green avenger.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 10, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> To keep from having to read 107 pages I'll ask a question. To everyone who has grown several, what is the best TGA strain hands down? I've done JillyBean and wasn't disappointed. I just can't ever decide between all the TGA gear. So.....If you could only pick one.....ok ok...two... which would it be?


vortex and cheesequake hands down


----------



## tardis (Feb 10, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> vortex and cheesequake hands down


This makes me excited about my cheesequake (even tho its 1/4 seeded)


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 10, 2011)

still waiting on mine to dry. Looks delicious, though it was leafy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

Pon De Floor said:


> Pretty sure i might try vortex next, maybe some space jill and querkle. So many to choose from, but i'm looking for a nice sativa and an amazing indica!


i know, so many its so hard...thats why i bought one of each of TGA strains 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> real nice querkle there! trim looks killer for hash too.


thanks! im real excited about the hash. i think thats on the agenda for tonight...ive never seen purple hash before but i think i might get some outa this one.



greenavenger said:


> vortex and cheesequake hands down





tardis said:


> This makes me excited about my cheesequake (even tho its 1/4 seeded)


my cheesequake was sexed from seed, now its in the 3rd or 4th week of re'veg...the plant structure is perfect, and by far the strongest stems ive ever experienced. ive been real excited about the cheesequake. probably gona throw her in the flower room next week.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 11, 2011)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I just started my new op with 10 Jilly Beans and 5 Tahoe OG x Chem D.
> 
> Got a bunch of bagseed goinz as well.
> 
> I'll put pics up tomorrow or something with the initial basic layout.


May you have Many "Deep Dreams:

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well the Querkle has been in the jar for a few days. i finally got my macro light for my camera in the mail today so i figured i would put it to use on the Querkle.
> 
> a bud shot...a shot of it in the grinder...then a couple shots of the trim i'll be making some dry sift out of..


Damn, if my 'Indi/Querkle' looking DPQ is a she, then that be the shizzle im looking for lmao. Great job Man, + Rep 4 U

jambo;>)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Damn, if my 'Indi/Querkle' looking DPQ is a she, then that be the shizzle im looking for lmao. Great job Man, + Rep 4 U
> 
> jambo;>)


thanks man. and people say miracle grow soil cant produce great bud..

i hope you get some killer out of that DPQ.


----------



## auldone (Feb 11, 2011)

My Plush Berry beans are on their way! At least that is what my email from Attitude says...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

i was just looking at that yesterday haha looks like some good shit but not the greatest yeilder


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah plush berry looks really nice but all the buds ive seen from it or all the plants I've seen of it, in some of subs videos or threads around here. The buds where all really small before even being dried deff a quality over quantity plant. But from what I hear alot of subs plants are like that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah majority are, some have decent yeilds the JTR and as weve seen from HC the void is a corker. classic trade off eh quality vs quantity, def head stash!


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 11, 2011)

well apparently there are two phenotypes. 

A) a smaller one that is more potent (sub's favorite)

B) Bushy big yielder


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got my TGA seeds in the mail this morning. 2x Jack the Ripper, 2x Apollo 13xVortex, 2x Jilly Bean, 1x Qleaner...Gonna start with the Qleaner and JTR, save the others for april or something.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

i'm looking for potency and flavor...yield is pretty much last on my list when i pick a strain. ANY strain out there will yield enough to keep me goin.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> Just got my TGA seeds in the mail this morning. 2x Jack the Ripper, 2x Apollo 13xVortex, 2x Jilly Bean, 1x Qleaner...Gonna start with the Qleaner and JTR, save the others for april or something.


you're really gonna like the Apollo 13 Bx and Qleaner. my Qleaner turned out to be twins and it had a very potent citrus smell, great lemony flavor too. Apollo 13 Bx was some nice potent smoke as well.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm really itching to germ my deep purple so I can be apart of this club. only 8 more weeks to wait


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah 8 weeks aint TOO bad.

im pretty excited about my deep purple as well. i have her in reveg right now. it started producing resin almost instantly when i put it in 12/12 to sex it...much faster than any other plant ive grown. and the plant structure is nice and tight, lots and lots of bud sites on her.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 13, 2011)

auldone said:


> My Plush Berry beans are on their way! At least that is what my email from Attitude says...


how did u get em from attitude? ive been waiting for em too come out and as soo as they did they were sold out. i was even on the mailing list for when they came back in stock!!damnit!!


----------



## auldone (Feb 13, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> how did u get em from attitude? ive been waiting for em too come out and as soo as they did they were sold out. i was even on the mailing list for when they came back in stock!!damnit!!


PURE LUCK! I logged on to RIU and one of the first "New Posts" was a "Seed Collectors" thread. Clicked to go to the last post and there was cmt1984 saying that the gear was at Attitude. So I jumped! 

This is my first purchase through Attitude.... I'm so anxious!!!!


----------



## burrr (Feb 13, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> I'm really itching to germ my deep purple so I can be apart of this club. only 8 more weeks to wait


If you are in any kind of hurry, or looking for much quantity of bud, Deep Purple is the wrong choice.
I'll let you know how it smokes in a couple weeks.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 13, 2011)

hey cmt1984 how back some of those cheesquake pics most of mine seem to be the querkle pheno my males were the cheese phenos although i do have one cq fem wit the double serrated leaves that cheese hybids have. man i'm looking foward to CQ the dairy queen was my first taste of cheese and im hooked. got the big buddah cheese and cheesus coming soon !! man have u done the dairy queen yet? ive got one that smells exactly like sub description. that cheese smell with cherry undertone from space queen oo weee my fav so far!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> how did u get em from attitude? ive been waiting for em too come out and as soo as they did they were sold out. i was even on the mailing list for when they came back in stock!!damnit!!


i was on the mailing list too, it sent me an email saying it was in stock. did you get the email? sometimes the email notification doesnt work. it sold out a couple hours after my order. ive been checking attitude everday for the last few months waitin on the plushberry.



auldone said:


> PURE LUCK! I logged on to RIU and one of the first "New Posts" was a "Seed Collectors" thread. Clicked to go to the last post and there was cmt1984 saying that the gear was at Attitude. So I jumped!
> 
> This is my first purchase through Attitude.... I'm so anxious!!!!


congrats. well cool, im glad someone got them cuz of my post. i posted it in a few threads hoping people would get on them.



greenavenger said:


> hey cmt1984 how back some of those cheesquake pics most of mine seem to be the querkle pheno my males were the cheese phenos although i do have one cq fem wit the double serrated leaves that cheese hybids have. man i'm looking foward to CQ the dairy queen was my first taste of cheese and im hooked. got the big buddah cheese and cheesus coming soon !! man have u done the dairy queen yet? ive got one that smells exactly like sub description. that cheese smell with cherry undertone from space queen oo weee my fav so far!!


my cheesequake is in veg so nothing too impressive yet but i can get some pics today if ya want, no problem.

i havent had any cheese anything yet. i have buddah cheese and blue cheese on the way too.

nope, havent tried the dairy queen yet...was debating between jack the ripper and jilly bean for my next tga strain grow.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I know its not a great yielder but im more after quality, Good news my Flojas (Flo x Double Purple Doja) are starting to turn purple at week 2 :] my first purple plant so far. going to take some pictures in a few days maybe sooner might post some up here, if thats alright


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

of course thats allright.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah i think that mailing list crapped out on me o well hemp depot dont take cards so i wont sell out so quick. better send my money now! hands down to sub for creating the hype on this strain. u gotta have a big following/ small amount of seeds for them to sell out that quick. i never even saw em on sale ive been watching almost every day


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 13, 2011)

hey do you guys no about this gps location thing that is supposed to be on newer phone when u take a pic?? this seems crazy to me that a pic would have gps info on it!! if anyone can clear this up that'd be great


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

all about gps photo tagging: http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gadgets/travel/gps-photo-taggers.htm

im glad the camera on my phone sucks..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

Almost done...cant wait to smoke The Flav, very thick resin coverage on her.

*Qrazy Train*






*The Flav*






*a little bit of querkle hash*


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 13, 2011)

cmt-

your flav looks just like mine. just about done with the dry/cure. so good!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pon De Floor said:


> cmt-
> 
> your flav looks just like mine. just about done with the dry/cure. so good!


very cool. cant wait to get mine dried and cured...still at least a week away from chopping though.
stickiest plant ive had yet. i had to tie up a few branches the other day and it was like i dipped my hands in super glue..
whats yours smell like? i think mine smells like oranges and lemons but a buddy of mine thinks it smells like cherries...


----------



## medimaker (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't get the email from attitude...guess I'll have to email them some attitude. I've ordered 3 times from them in the last 2 months WTF. 

Plush berry was going to be my first TGA strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

nice sghots cmt, no colour to the train? i have a couple just flipped, im hoping for dazzling colours like the creeder pic ol i just know its going to be another queerkle that might turn purple.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

medimaker said:


> I didn't get the email from attitude...guess I'll have to email them some attitude. I've ordered 3 times from them in the last 2 months WTF.
> 
> Plush berry was going to be my first TGA strain.


sorry to hear that. make querkle your first TGA...you wont be disappointed, i promise. it didnt work for me before too so i was surprised when it worked for plushberry.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice sghots cmt, no colour to the train? i have a couple just flipped, im hoping for dazzling colours like the creeder pic ol i just know its going to be another queerkle that might turn purple.....


thank you sir. Qrazy Train is starting to turn purple in a few spots, mostly on the bottom of the buds, cant see it since the pic is the top of the bud. but its not really purple...it looks much darker to me, more like a black. i know Qrazy Train can make purple hash...while i was lookin at the bud last night with a flashlight it seemed that some of the trichs had a purple tint to them..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

ive only once seen trichs with as purple vein in them its cool as hell though! hash pile looks good too man, dry sift? all of subs strains make excellent hash.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah sub posted some pics of purple qrazy train hash back when they released it. looked cool as hell.

i always do dry sift...i did the bubble bag thing once but didnt really like the taste of it. out of all the strains ive grown so far, subs always gives me the most hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

i think thats what his avatar is at the moment if memory serves. 

do you press and heat the dry sif or use as is?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

i use it as is. i just sprinkle it on top of a bowl or in a joint. if i feel like gettin really fuckin stoned i'll smoke a whole bowl of dry sift...good times.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got back from art store trying to by silk screen to dry sift. They're out&will be 3 friggen weeks!


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 14, 2011)

A lot of art stores carry silk screen already attached to wooden frame, ready to go... about the size of a laptop.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> I just got back from art store trying to by silk screen to dry sift. They're out&will be 3 friggen weeks!


hey kk i noticed something about my chernobyl and thought of u. did any of ur chernobyl ahve that sherbert smell taste? i think i told u preiviously that i had a cher that smelled really funky well i was looking on tgagenetics.com and sub said thats how they are supposed to smell like sherbert! i didnt know wut that funk was till i read that descrip thas wut it is funky sherbert. but i remember u sayin urs smelled lemon fuel and all the other ones i did smelled like that! this is def a complex strain and i cant wait to sample this sherbert pheno cuz it smells like no pot i have ever smoked before smells like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks don. yessir, i always make hash with my trim...but i make dry sift.
> 
> View attachment 1414178View attachment 1414179


hey cmt man any chance we could get a list of items used on this? a DIY would be awesome but i realise its a lot of work.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

sherbert is close.my 1st batch i thot i didnt flush soon enuff.tasted like nutes.was sad.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

wuts weird is my c.nobyl clones puttn out fat ass leaves(wide) when their mamas were skinny?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey cmt man any chance we could get a list of items used on this? a DIY would be awesome but i realise its a lot of work.


 cmt- thats sik! Ive gota box size of shoe box-but want to do large pic. Frame this time.got unbelievable amount of cheese trim sunday!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

fuck guys, im sorry, i completely forgot about the tumbler diy...sometimes when i read things it goes in one eye and right out the other...

im gona go whip one up right now. i should still have the patterns i drew on autocad as well..

ill post the link on here when im done. again, sorry.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok here ya go, i hope everyone can understand it...im pretty blown out right now lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/409110-diy-hash-tumbler-poor-mans.html


----------



## Presidential Budz (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok so i found this thread late im sure its in there but im not going to go through it all lol. How much does the vortex and querkle usually yield?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

yield and phenotype info is on subcool's site, tgagenetics.com

i had the shorter, bushier querkle and the yield was lower than most others that ive grown. i havent grown vortex yet.


----------



## Presidential Budz (Feb 15, 2011)

ok im going to check it out thanks bro


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

someone asked for pics of my Cheese Quake female...forgot to post them with those bud shots up there.

she is in her second or third week of reveg after i sexed her. it was topped at the 4th node and then 3 more times, i think...i cant remember, i just cut a few of the taller shoots so i could get a nice bushy plant.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 15, 2011)

wow that cq is a monster nice one cmt, cant wait to see it bud


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cmt- that tumbler is trick man! U were thinkin' when u came up w/that! Good job&nicley posted diy bro!!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 15, 2011)

good news just upgraded my setup from 250watt to 400 watt so im adding 2 more plants and im going to be popping 2 deep purples  going to be vegged under cfls or i may setup my 250watt mh and veg all 4 of them who knows


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 15, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> someone asked for pics of my Cheese Quake female...forgot to post them with those bud shots up there.
> 
> she is in her second or third week of reveg after i sexed her. it was topped at the 4th node and then 3 more times, i think...i cant remember, i just cut a few of the taller shoots so i could get a nice bushy plant.
> 
> nice i had a couple males with the same leaf structure man im looking foward to these. i got a deep purple that looks exactly like the advertisment its amazing ill get some pics up tom


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 16, 2011)

mmmm just smoked a bowl of space bomb that i robbed off the plant heehee. this stuff is the bomb i took one hit and started reading and ten min later i realized i never hit it again an im backed. i cant describe the taste/smell gotta get some new noses in here. all i know is that it smells like somthing i want to eat.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 16, 2011)

nice avenger! U soooooo luckky!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 16, 2011)

My Floja ( Flo X Double Purple Doja ) one is a purple pheno thats pink almost that ive named pink panther and the other is a green more sativa looking plant. Pink panther is 3 weeks into flower the sativa one is 2 weeks about.View attachment 1444735View attachment 1444736View attachment 1444737View attachment 1444738View attachment 1444739View attachment 1444740View attachment 1444741View attachment 1444742View attachment 1444743View attachment 1444744View attachment 1444745View attachment 1444746View attachment 1444747


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dank looks dank-dank!lmao good job!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

dam those look nice, great work. i think those are the longest pistils ive ever seen..


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah thanks guys, also thanks for the rep cmt, forgot to tell u guys which was which the single branch more indica looking one is pink panther and the sativa looking lady is my green pheno obviously  Not sure how well u can see the color but pink panther is starting to add on the resin which is also purple


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

can definitely tell its not green...just cant tell what color it is in that yellow light.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 16, 2011)

here may be able to tell from these


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 16, 2011)

rep dank buds looks like the name says it all. those early buds look like they are gonna get fat. what week flowering? heard alot bout the dojo


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks green, yeah they do look like they will be some fatties. That plant is just starting week 3 of budding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

damn thats some cheesequake bush there cmt! nice thats gonna be a corker in bloom.

nice lookin floja dank budz man! whats the taste of floja? berry?


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol funny avatar don, And i'm not too sure what the taste is. First time with this strain, but it has almost no smell yet, a little floral smell but not strong at all


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 17, 2011)

hey cmt i was looking at my cheese quake this morning and i noticed that i have three phenos 1 i think is querkle dom 1 that is cheese dom. and i didnt realize that i have one that has the exact same leaf structure as yours and is also very bushy though not as much as yours. im thinking that this pheno is the mix between the two as i have two other phenos that each look like parents and are all very alike. since we both have an identical plant im guessing its not just a one off must be the mix between the two. all of this is speculation an will b easy to determine once flower begins but i just love putting this stuff together and this group is awesome cuz chances are i would have never met ppl wit tga gear much less the same strains!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hmmm not much info out there on the floja but im sure flo is berry could be wrong tho it wouldnt be the first time lol


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 17, 2011)

well i knew i had one like urs but it was a male. i just discovered the female yesterday. so i had 2 like urs


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 17, 2011)

you know you have a strain colleting problem when you
1. get a package in mail you forgot about. 
2. cant remember what strains you ordered.
3. cant remember what strains you ordered with each order(because you have multiple orders coming) 
4. you get a euphoric high when you open mailbox.
5 you get same high when you see a strain in the order you forgot about.
6 . you realize that you have to many seeds germinating for the space you have already 
7. you think SHIT i have another order coming too!. 
8. you then realize you have multiple orders coming from multiple suppliers! 
9 you rationalize at the store as you think damn i wanne see what those babys will do but i got no space ! smaller pots!! yea ill just transplant early. 
yea. fill free to add on to this list.
shat i forgot about the kushberry!! itll b coming online here shortly.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thats some cheesequake bush there cmt! nice thats gonna be a corker in bloom.
> 
> nice lookin floja dank budz man! whats the taste of floja? berry?


thanks man...cant wait to see it bloomin...probably gona throw her in the flower room today because it looks like my Sour OG plant is ready to be chopped.



greenavenger said:


> hey cmt i was looking at my cheese quake this morning and i noticed that i have three phenos 1 i think is querkle dom 1 that is cheese dom. and i didnt realize that i have one that has the exact same leaf structure as yours and is also very bushy though not as much as yours. im thinking that this pheno is the mix between the two as i have two other phenos that each look like parents and are all very alike. since we both have an identical plant im guessing its not just a one off must be the mix between the two. all of this is speculation an will b easy to determine once flower begins but i just love putting this stuff together and this group is awesome cuz chances are i would have never met ppl wit tga gear much less the same strains!


 cool man. i feel the same way, love seeing what other people's plants look like when im growing the same strain. 

thanks for the pheno info, cant wait to see whey they are like when they get into flower. i hope mine is a good mixture of the two parents, i'd like to get the full cheese quake effect..



greenavenger said:


> you know you have a strain colleting problem when you
> 1. get a package in mail you forgot about.
> 2. cant remember what strains you ordered.
> 3. cant remember what strains you ordered with each order(because you have multiple orders coming)
> ...


lol nice. im guilty of all those...usually once a month...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 17, 2011)

i wish i had ur problems avenger!lmao


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm not much info out there on the floja but im sure flo is berry could be wrong tho it wouldnt be the first time lol


the floja has a fruity/floral taste/smell. i had a green pheno tho.. soo th epurple one might be a bit different.. hoping i get the purple pheno soon tho


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 17, 2011)

hey everyone, i got some TGA gear going for the first time....Qrazy Train....two girls, two boys out of four sprouts from a five pack. plan to breed with the boys, but i am mostly interested in the Urkle Dom. side of things.....here is a pic of my favorite girl that i topped a few days ago.....it is the most beautiful young plant i have ever seen....very purple stems, and thick, leathery, deep-veined leaves.... i had a fella in my journal say that it looks Urkle dom....would anyone agree/disagree...would love to hear...Nugs


----------



## auldone (Feb 17, 2011)

My Plush Berry beans are through N.Y. as of today and on their way home  

WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

hahahah holy shit avenger i can identifiy with alll of that lol, im trying to cut own i keep saying to myself then i catch a glimpse and boom the card takes a hit.

sup nugbuckets, ive got a qrazy train male going but its really stretchy im deciding whether to bin it or breed it as i have a nice stout cheesequake boy too . cant decide


----------



## nugbuckets (Feb 18, 2011)

sup nugbuckets said:


> Yo DG&T,
> here is my QT breeder male, looking pretty nice...little on the tall side, but fuck it, i'm milkin' him....


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 18, 2011)

not sure my first querkle grow just sprouted but when i i want to find that knid of info ill search google images for querkle and look for similarities. iim sure someone can tell u on here but i was suprised when i mislabeled some plants and had to look on images and i could pretty well tell one from another based on the pics. that plant is beautiful anyway i bet it'll be some killer kill. keep us updated im highly interested ni this strain. peace


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 19, 2011)

My Plush Berry beans are through N.Y. as of today and on their way home 

WOO HOO!!!!!!luckyyy!!! you def got to do a grow journal on those babys. you get a 5 or 10 pack. bout to check hemp depot gotta get me hands on dem beans


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 19, 2011)

look like hemp depot has got new dna/next generation strains. man i was just gonna get plushberry this. changes everything. i want that 18 og kush i got reg og kush on the way from reserva privada cuz it was limited time offer .anyone fam wit these 2 strains. should i just stick with reg og or is the 18 og better. not familiar wit kush thats why im exited bout kushberry. yea it must b nice to walk into a weed wal mart but i couldnt tell the diff tween a kush and haze and ive been good bud for ten years. neways i saw some of the prettiest bud to date guy said it was grapefruit neone fam with next gen grapefruit? i think that is what it was neway ill find out in a couple months.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

my plushberry beans are at my post office, wating to be delivered...

i have OG Kush and OG #18 seeds as well, i hear they are like two different strains...never heard which one is better though..


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a little over 2/3 pound.
View attachment 1450839View attachment 1450842

Smokin out now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

nugbuckets said:


> Yo DG&T,
> here is my QT breeder male, looking pretty nice...little on the tall side, but fuck it, i'm milkin' him....


 looks just fine man, im a bit gutted i think mine is hermie  found 1 pistil one sack so far im gonna pluck for a week or so n see what goes down... that said seeing this VVV im hoping its a girl!!!
!


Maximus cannabis said:


> Just a little over 2/3 pound.
> View attachment 1450841View attachment 1450839View attachment 1450840View attachment 1450842
> 
> Smokin out now!
> View attachment 1450843


 nice frosty nugs bro! how many girls made the 2/3 lb? just curious?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice frosty nugs bro! how many girls made the 2/3 lb? just curious?


Had 6 ladies of Qrazy Train, but I think I went to flower a week or so too early.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

kool, much variation in the high?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool, much variation in the high?


Yeah, there are a lot of flavors in those genes. The purple pheno smells a little cheesy, but tastes great and smells fruity while flowering. The more green phenos are a little more chemical smelling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

kool thanks man ive only one to taste sadly


----------



## medimaker (Feb 20, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> you know you have a strain colleting problem when you
> 1. get a package in mail you forgot about.
> 2. cant remember what strains you ordered.
> 3. cant remember what strains you ordered with each order(because you have multiple orders coming)
> ...


Guilty
I've got a small mountain of freebie seeds. Was thinking of doing a dedicated freebie run. I must have over a dozen different strains.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 20, 2011)

Joining the TGA club with Jilly Bean, Vortex, Plush Berry and Querkle  Jilly bean and Vortex are First up!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

well guys im guilty. had a very late night last night( its STILL last night!) an i ran out of bud. naa. i just ran out of properly finished dried and cured bud. what i didnt lack were 6 week flowers that were burning a hole in my nose. so like some kid i dried it out in front of heater ( hey fuck off desperate times make desperate men!) and i tell you what tga is the real deal. i couldnt even fry the orange flavor out of the agent o. been a while since i smoked somthing to real impairment. not much will do that anymore but after some heater dried ao chernobyl deep purple my partner in crime tapped out.unusual for him. this shit is the real deal. damn


nice choices medical grade you got some top quality cannabis there. man i want that plushberry. and that jillybean. enjoy and get ready for some of the most unique smoke you ever experienced(unless ur one of these lucky ass medical guys whos got a weed wal mart in town . damn i hate you guys!!!.LUCKY


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

off topic but i was wondering if any of you guys have heard of a band called perpetual groove. not very big but awesome. anyway just wondering if anyone has heard of them.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> my plushberry beans are at my post office, wating to be delivered...
> 
> i have OG Kush and OG #18 seeds as well, i hear they are like two different strains...never heard which one is better though..


well i bet you tween me an you we'll figure it out!!!!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Just a little over 2/3 pound.
> View attachment 1450841View attachment 1450839View attachment 1450840View attachment 1450842
> 
> Smokin out now!
> View attachment 1450843


DAMNIT HOW you gonna shoot a photo spread with them big hooters rolled and waitin to blazed aaaarrrrrrggh. i wanna gran that J and just pull on it unlit. mmmmm. so how would you rate ur satisfaction. sounds like you got all the phenos and 2/3 lbs off a 6 plants aint nuttin to snuff at EEEENNNJJJJOY


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

drugs are bad mmmkay


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 20, 2011)

oh yea i meant to tell you guys that i picked the nanners off that chernobyl and they never came back!! also i picked some off space bomb i dont think i mentioned that one cuz i didnt want to jinx me self but i picked a few nanners off of it and havent seen any more since . thas 2 out of 60 tga seeds i sprouted. still hardcore tga but i cant wait to sample this big buddah cheesus!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Joining the TGA club with Jilly Bean, Vortex, Plush Berry and Querkle  Jilly bean and Vortex are First up!


welcome to the club medi!!! you flipped them biatches yet?


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 21, 2011)

nope, they will veg for 2 months  got them in 7gallon supper soil smart pots ;p


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

well BOOOOOM hahaha nice this should be damn good to watch. smart pots or airpots? i use airpots here n there, genius things.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 21, 2011)

Smart pots, but I think they are the same concept.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

smart pots and air pots are pretty different.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 21, 2011)

but their purpose is the same, no? allow more air to penetrate the container, and air prune roots. you can call it different if it makes u feel better.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

correct, their purpose is the same....the design is different. i forget which, but one of them is much better than the other.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

aye same sorta thing. i thought i would be able to put an airpot into an auto pot a while back but they dont fit very well for any sizeable plant. 

on a different note, my 2 qrazy train are some weird stretchy muthas.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

my QT barely stretched at all.

my deep purple had no stretch what so ever, i threw it back into the veg room to re-veg and grow a bit more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

damn man mine are going for it the internode space is rediculous  must be the wreck in it im wondering if its going to be worth breeding to it. might skip it


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah it sounds like you got the trainwreck dominate and i got the urkle dominate phenos.

i would probably skip it too. The Flav that i have stretched a shit load, most ive ever seen...so i didnt breed that one...but now that its almost done, i wish i would have bred it, looks like some amazing bud.


----------



## Pon De Floor (Feb 21, 2011)

i think all flavs stretch, every journal/report i've seen suggests this. Not to mention mine did, but delivered so good.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just been looking at cheesequake and noticed it's cheese x querkle so wouldn't it have been easy for a uk grower to get a querkle male and cross it to a uk exodus cheese and make there own version. And is it uk cheese that sub has used?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

alright willy, yeah it is the exodus cut that sub has thats whats used in dariy queen. yeah you could have knocked this one up quite easily, im ecstatic ive got a male. im crossing it to the livers and psycho and if they havent finished by then freds psycho killer.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alright willy, yeah it is the exodus cut that sub has thats whats used in dariy queen. yeah you could have knocked this one up quite easily, im ecstatic ive got a male. im crossing it to the livers and psycho and if they havent finished by then freds psycho killer.


 is the male your talking about the exodus cut?


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 21, 2011)

has anyone had a tga strain finish in eight weeks or under? in know what the description says and thats what ppl want to hear but ill tell you my chernobyl space bomb jtr are at 6 weeks and i know will take ten weeks. on the other hand the agent orange is fast and ill have to say one dairy queen is also fast. i would love to hear what times you guys got on what strains if ya dont mind.


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 21, 2011)

querkle finishes in 8 weeks. his grape phenotype if you take it past 8 it will try to repollinate itself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> is the male your talking about the exodus cut?


 no there is no male of the exodus unfortunately. 


greenavenger said:


> has anyone had a tga strain finish in eight weeks or under? in know what the description says and thats what ppl want to hear but ill tell you my chernobyl space bomb jtr are at 6 weeks and i know will take ten weeks. on the other hand the agent orange is fast and ill have to say one dairy queen is also fast. i would love to hear what times you guys got on what strains if ya dont mind.


my dairy queen was ready about just under 9 to about 9.5 weeeks pheno depending, and believe me there was a crap pheno. there was a bitchin one too tho so i guess it balances...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

my chernobyls sed 55-60 days&were dead nuts on! [email protected] &[email protected] days. Clones flowering again so ill see again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

my lanky qrazy trains

View attachment 1455705


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> querkle finishes in 8 weeks. his grape phenotype if you take it past 8 it will try to repollinate itself.


i chopped mine at almost 11 weeks...it wasnt even close to ripe at 8 weeks. i never had one hermie show.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> my lanky qrazy trains
> 
> View attachment 1455705


 definitely the opposite of what mine looks like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

psycho killer 












deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 22, 2011)

damn don didnt know u had qrazy train goin!, im narrowing down my order for next month and i cant decide what TGA strain is best for me
potency is most important, followed by yeild

so guys if you could order one ten pack again what strain would you pick?? 

i had my mind set on querkle but on subcools website it says its one of his low yeilders which is kinda a turn off for me, so now im thinking either apollo 13 cross or querkle cross, or cheese cross, and maybe one of his train wreck crosses? 

what was your guys best smoke of tga?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

ive been wanting to do apollo 13 x vortex* for ages. the void pheno highlander has is killer. for me the querkle was quite a high yeild, vegged well i got just under 4 oz from each
*


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 22, 2011)

the sour pheno from the querkle i had was a keeper. the grape pheno was so so. but yea, def. a great yeilder and some great smoke. i love the bud structure from it. i got some 8 month cured querk deep in my safe ill pull out for a photo sesh later.

garden looks top notch don.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 22, 2011)

QUOTE=HookedOnChronic;5346723]damn don didnt know u had qrazy train goin!, im narrowing down my order for next month and i cant decide what TGA strain is best for me
potency is most important, followed by yeild

so guys if you could order one ten pack again what strain would you pick?? 
dude i cant say it enough DAIRY QUEEN so fay for me. man i thought i had let my keeper pheno go( it was all buds no leaves. and they were rock hard). i loved that shit so much i ordered another ten pack just in case. well im here to tell you that was a waste. ive got another pheno that im guessing is cheese heavy. its smells funky and fruity at same time. it has high leave to flower ratio but the buds are swelling like no other tga( sides agent orange). everyone that smells it says it is the best smelling( that is out of jack the ripper, agent orange, space bomb, and a close 2nd is chernobyl . but dude all these are top notch you cant go wrong. thas why im trying to get em all!!!


----------



## norcal jedi (Feb 22, 2011)

just joined the club with my purchase of plushberry. next on the list qrazy train


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

cheers mayne! 

yeah im with avenger here, dairy queen the cheesey pheno is some fuelly funk, soaring up high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

norcal jedi said:


> just joined the club with my purchase of plushberry. next on the list qrazy train


Welcome Jedi, i was wondering when we were going to see the newest and according to sub his finest work in here....


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

i know .we want plushberry !! gemme dem seeds still not at hemp depot or attitude


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2011)

welcome Jedi! cant wait to see you tackle plushberry brotha!

got it narrowed down to six strains of subs strains, god is it ever hard to pick a strain of his  

gonna find as much as i can in the next 3 weeks about: Void, Querkle, Dairy Queen, Chernobyl, Qrazy Train and Cheese Quake and then order one of em,
if anyone in here has something great to say or something bad to say about any of those six strains please do, as i am undecided like a 6 year old in a candy aisle


yo don, how long did you veg your querkle??


----------



## auldone (Feb 23, 2011)

I got my Plushberry beans yesterday. The mug was cracked but the seeds were perfect and WELL protected!!!!


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Feb 23, 2011)

I have plushberry and chernobyl in veg right now. Still haven't sexed them yet.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

HookedOnChronic said:


> welcome Jedi! cant wait to see you tackle plushberry brotha!
> 
> got it narrowed down to six strains of subs strains, god is it ever hard to pick a strain of his
> 
> ...


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

auldone said:


> I got my Plushberry beans yesterday. The mug was cracked but the seeds were perfect and WELL protected!!!!


did you have some special code or somthing? damn i have waited and waited for these banks to get shit in order while all you fools are like hey i just got MINE. jk enjoy brother and how bout them pics. i bet you got a cali connection mug huh? thas what i got yesterday in mail


----------



## auldone (Feb 23, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> did you have some special code or somthing? damn i have waited and waited for these banks to get shit in order while all you fools are like hey i just got MINE. jk enjoy brother and how bout them pics. i bet you got a cali connection mug huh? thas what i got yesterday in mail


Yeah that was the mug. Cracked down the side right next to the handle. I was pissed at first but when I got the gear out and had seen that they were good, I was not as pissed. I tossed the mug. 

As soon as my current grow is done I will be starting those Plushberry and a thread will be forthcoming!!!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

ooooooooo weeee i got my plushberry beans on order. yea boy. just made the order at freedomofseeds.com they were on tga site. i think they were 80 bucks not to bad.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

next order jillybean void. im gonna get those from attitude for the free seeds! gonna start a journal also hopefully my cam will be fixed or get another

yo cmt1984 im sorry what kind of camera was that you got again. with what lenses and a light. right? thanks


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 23, 2011)

norcal jedi said:


> just joined the club with my purchase of plushberry. next on the list qrazy train


Great first strain. I just ran Qrazy Train and am very happy with the mom I found. Can't wait to get some PlushBerry!


----------



## norcal jedi (Feb 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Welcome Jedi, i was wondering when we were going to see the newest and according to sub his finest work in here....


thanks for the welcome Don



Maximus cannabis said:


> Great first strain. I just ran Qrazy Train and am very happy with the mom I found. Can't wait to get some PlushBerry!


great to hear. yeah, it seems to be a great strain and great addition to the list to go with my skywalker og and durban poison. and then ill add the qrazy train and hopefully a mango kush soon



HookedOnChronic said:


> welcome Jedi! cant wait to see you tackle plushberry brotha!
> 
> got it narrowed down to six strains of subs strains, god is it ever hard to pick a strain of his
> 
> ...


thanks hooked, good luck on your search bro

ill post a grow thread when i get the plushberry going. 
check out intro thread/my current grow thread in the mean time and let me know what you all think 
https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/410124-new-riu.html


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 23, 2011)

woohooo I'll be getting my vortex seeds soon. Can fucking wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

taking a lil vortex photo shoot now! man subcool said in the test run it looked like he was growing from clones they were all so similiar . i can c why


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2011)

subbed thanks for the invite my g. i actually am using some tga querkle to breed with i have 2 crosses starting very soon. so maybe we can see how good they are to breed with here? or at least how good i am at growing them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

welcome to the tga club bro! drop your pics as and when man!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 24, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> subbed thanks for the invite my g. i actually am using some tga querkle to breed with i have 2 crosses starting very soon. so maybe we can see how good they are to breed with here? or at least how good i am at growing them.


DO IT as good as tga genetics are i cant see them not improving any strain! i sure dont see it making another strain worse!


----------



## medimaker (Feb 24, 2011)

Just bought some plush berry off attitude. 2 minutes ago.


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 24, 2011)

are you serious?? wtf i just emailed them and they said two weeks hopefully! anyway i got em off freedomofseeds.com they gave me a ten pack of kc brains for free!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 24, 2011)

damn they are back in stock! wonder why they would say that? that was this morning. o well guess info at attitude doesn't have much info


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

yup, they're back in stock at attitude right now.


----------



## medimaker (Feb 24, 2011)

Better jump on it now


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

for sure...when people realize its back..its gona sell fast.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> for sure...when people realize its back..its gona sell fast.


Like it did already lol..Im grabbing a pack in the morning if they are still in stock...


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 25, 2011)

buds look sooo airy on the vids sub posted on youtube about the plush
for his first kush strain it doesnt seem to have any kush characteristics.


----------



## stabone (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive been following for a long time, finally have some TGA in the works

View attachment 1460980View attachment 1460981View attachment 1460983Plushberry's and Qrazy Trains


----------



## medimaker (Feb 25, 2011)

How long did you veg?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

stabone said:


> Ive been following for a long time, finally have some TGA in the works
> 
> View attachment 1460980View attachment 1460981View attachment 1460983Plushberry's and Qrazy Trains


welcome to all the new peeps! damn it seems im the only one with a sat dome qrazy train...


----------



## stabone (Feb 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome to all the new peeps! damn it seems im the only one with a sat dome qrazy train...


I popped ten of the QT's, It looks like I might have one or two sat dom, or at least there stretching a bit more than the rest. they were germinated just over a month ago and will stay in veg for another 4-5 weeks when the flower room gets turned around.

The PB's in the group shot are about a week and a half younger than the rest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

man i have yet to see any of them look slightly kush. looks frosty and dank but what tga doesnt, im not quite seeing all the hype yet


----------



## auldone (Feb 25, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> buds look sooo airy on the vids sub posted on youtube about the plush
> for his first kush strain it doesnt seem to have any kush characteristics.


I had seen that same video and thought the same thing.... Still though, I am looking forward to growing it.


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 25, 2011)

auldone said:


> I had seen that same video and thought the same thing.... Still though, I am looking forward to growing it.


hell yea i would give it a try but not enough room 
the way it grows it looks wicked, like i just dunno what to think really. 
also, sub hypes his strains too much sometimes. but shit, some of his strain phenotypes should get more recognition for the dankness


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 25, 2011)

you gotta hype otherwise noone would know who he is. compared to green house he doesnt hype at all. and why i am on the subject where did gh super lemon haze come from?? i already know they sell apothecary seeds and breed wit em w/o recognition(at least that i can find).
stabone the plushberry looks wicked.
don how can you tell a kush plant from another? i know i should know this but thas what happens in this backwards ass place. neway here are a coulpe of cheese quakes. prolly my fav looking plant so far. 

not sure wich pheno but the leaves strongly resemble my dairy queen but are longer im guessing this is pheno expressing both parents. feedback?


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 25, 2011)

so i just read cheese quake is the exodus cheese same as dairy queen. man thats good news cuz my dairy queen is my all time fav so far. i wonder if it is the same exodus cut or just two different exodus plants?


----------



## auldone (Feb 25, 2011)

All I know is I was hard pressed to find much neg feedback on the "Pink Lady" test grows. I just happened to log on to RIU the morning the gear went on sale at Tude. Got my order in about an hour before they sold out. I didn't see the video until after but I grow for personal so I'm not so concerned about quantity as I am quality...


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 25, 2011)

hell yea. i think this strain will have quantitiy and quality. ive found that subs gear always has a quantity pheno and a quality pheno and in my case i got just that but the big yielders are just as good. shit ive heard ppl say deep purple is a low yielder. bullshit. i got both big an lil phenos an they both have the largest buds so far(the big one is a huge bush. id like to hear of someone who was dissapointed wit thier tga ten pack cuz i get amazed everyday

wassup auldone you pop them babies yet?? cant get enough of them plushberrys


----------



## auldone (Feb 25, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> hell yea. i think this strain will have quantitiy and quality. ive found that subs gear always has a quantity pheno and a quality pheno and in my case i got just that but the big yielders are just as good. shit ive heard ppl say deep purple is a low yielder. bullshit. i got both big an lil phenos an they both have the largest buds so far(the big one is a huge bush. id like to hear of someone who was dissapointed wit thier tga ten pack cuz i get amazed everyday
> 
> wassup auldone you pop them babies yet?? cant get enough of them plushberrys


Not yet. Still finishing up my current grow. In about 3 weeks or so....


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 25, 2011)

here is my dairy queen. this pheno is a wide bush , high leaf to flower but the bud density is good and growing. the bud has a gooey look to it just like description. the trichome coverage makes up for extra leaves. i would say this is heavy cheese pheno based on research on cheese. just the look and stature buds/whole plant. the smell is amazing. first you smell very strong/ fruity smell and 1/2 through you smell this amazing funk. this is the wine sniffer weed im telling you you cant take your nose out of it. the 2nd pheno has rock hard buds that are perfectly round with very little leaves. it does not like alot of nutes( i burned the leaves off of it and it finished only buds. the smell to this pheno is not as fruity. its actually the opposite you first smell amazing funk followed by that same tart smell.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the sat dom QT, it smokes GREAT. But my keeper is an early purple, very frosty geno. I love this lady!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

harvested Qrazy Train the other day...got her all trimmed and jarred last night. i got 1.7 dry oz off of her.....but i did throw quite a bit of buds into the trim bowl for hash...so i might have gotten 2.5 oz off of her total.

you'll notice an old opened pollen sac in the 5th picture on the left side...it was the only one i found. pollen sacs can be expected when you flower them as long as i do...i chopped her at 78 days.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

now that is some neat trimmed dank!! gratZ


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 27, 2011)

beautiful cmt. hey guys i am making some bubble for first time. ive read subcools tips and am ready except for one thing. what is the best way to prepare the buds? this is the one step i cant find him address. i'm guessing that i should chop up the buds into small pieces with scissors? any info or links would be greatly appreciated. damn cmt i cant say enough bout that crazy train. nice job. those trimmed buds look alot like your querkle to me!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> now that is some neat trimmed dank!! gratZ


 thanks man. that was by far the easiest bud to trim.



greenavenger said:


> beautiful cmt. damn cmt i cant say enough bout that crazy train. nice job. those trimmed buds look alot like your querkle to me!


thanks man. yes it does look a lot like the querkle to me too, qrazy train is just a bit darker purple...they were both the urkle dominate pheno's so it makes sense that they look alike. can't wait to smoke some..


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 27, 2011)

anybodu have ideas or info on turning the whole plant into bubble hash? what is the best way to chop up the buds?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

when i use full buds for hash, i just chop them up real quick with scissors. but im sure you could use a food processor. dont chop it up too much though because it will break up a bit when you stir it up in the bubble bags.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 27, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> anybodu have ideas or info on turning the whole plant into bubble hash? what is the best way to chop up the buds?


Sounds like a great idea if you want to sacrifice the whole plant. I'd probably hit it all with a spice grinder. Not powder it, just break it up a bit, like one or two quick bursts. Should be some killer hash. I'd probably also process it twice. There's going to be a lot of trichomes in there, I'd the to miss any.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> harvested Qrazy Train the other day...got her all trimmed and jarred last night. i got 1.7 dry oz off of her.....but i did throw quite a bit of buds into the trim bowl for hash...so i might have gotten 2.5 oz off of her total.
> 
> you'll notice an old opened pollen sac in the 5th picture on the left side...it was the only one i found. pollen sacs can be expected when you flower them as long as i do...i chopped her at 78 days.


   damn, that looks awesome. and its all going into hash!?!?!?  man i can understand wanting to try the full melt.i really can but your going to be wasting a lot of good bud to do this. sub stirs with a wooden spoon for a few turns, id follow his vid instructions for the first run then do a normal bubble run with a powerdrill and a mixing bit. yeah itll be a bit greener but you wont be just binning soggy chunks of usable bud. just my 2 bob tho man, def post up some pics of the bubble when your done man!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks.

noooooo way, im not puttin it all into hash, i threw some buds in the hash bin. i dont make bubble anymore either, i stick to dry sift, i was just lettin avenger know what i would do if i were going to turn it all into hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

ahhh gotcha i was thinkin that would be a bit crazy lmao! looks terrific man, could be in high times centrefold easy.

psycho killer ( deep purple x psychosis X jack the ripper ) variant pheno's


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 28, 2011)

that looks dank as fuck cmt. damn i want that strain now. great job dude


----------



## Sensisansei (Feb 28, 2011)

I must start out by saying what an awsome team you guyz are! Funny this is the topic as i love TGA's genetics and was an honor to meet the team at 23rd Cannabis Cup! Honestly, was the highlight of my trip! Ive grown TGA strains for a little over two years and am a grower breeder. The catch here is i have a strain i created called pink lady kush two distinct phenos not sure of exact lineage, but definatedly kush backcrossed two chossen Fems. With this beautiful very darkgreen, squat plant, with a very unique smell just from a smll rub on the male stalk. The results were even beter and i had planned on crossing it with as close to i have to spacequeen. Which would probley be my F4 SpaceJill. Selective breeding and backcrossing to stabilize and was gonna make a kush strain as i love subcools genetics and my girl and myself love any kind of kush! The reason i know the plant is kush is due to knowing kush plants very well and the smell and taste are unmistakable in my eyes. So i will not be crossing with the same Magenta haired Kush as plushberry will be enough to work with on that end of things yet i have many differnt OG cuts/seeds. That i believe would make a great kush strain with subs genetics funny ive thought of this for along time! Now im days away from pollination and I just got TGA's first Kush strain as well! Although, I will have to wait till I get back to Cali. to start the Plushberry, but will have many new hybrids to run when i reach cali.! Currently I have Eight Selected Males and a flower that is holding over 80 females and to compensate i have two of the lights slightly lower for the more indica/kush/AF.C & higher for haze/sativa. Am very excited to see how this comes out as i have backcrossed most of the strains myself to stabilize so we dont get pheno mania! I enjoy pheno types for selection but i dont want to send anyone something that is gonna make their garden a mess! So Now that im finally ready i just have to ultimately decide what i will use. Thanks all & love the thread! Peace, Sensi


----------



## metrogrowth (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok: I finally got my hands on 12 packs of Sub Cool strains. I don't want to F--K them up any suggestion on Germinating theese babies?
Starting this grow with:Agent Orange-Cheese Quake-Chernobyl-Pandoras Box-Qleaner-3rd Dimension-Jack the Ripper & or Space Bomb or Space Jill?

Doe's anyone know where I can order Kaboom-Vortex-Jacks Qleaner- Apollo 13BX & has anyon tried & liked Deep Purple, The Void?
Thank You for any help with starting theese beans. As well as info on growing theese strains.
I think I'll start off in soil before switching to Hydro.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 28, 2011)

i like to soak my seeds in water til the taproot is twice as long as the seed shell.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

i use the paper towel method, i have a 100% germ rate with TGA seeds. soaking them, like shish said, would work great as well.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't soak my seeds anymore. I put them right into the rapid rooters, pop them into a black plastic bowl I have from Jack in the Box, put the cover on, and put it under my T-5's as close as I can get them. I have 100% germ rate and usually see the seeds break the surface in about 3 - 5 days. I read that in a grow lesson Sub did on another board.

I used to soak them but now I don't bother. No paper towels anymore either. I used to hate that method, my paper towels would dry up too fast it seemed and kill the seedlings. Then I thought "Duh, stop putting it on paper plates!" 

Well, correction, I soak the rapid rooters in RO water first, and I put a little water in the bottom of the bowl too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 1, 2011)

paper towel on paper plates??....no, you have to put the paper towel in a bowl with a lid, or a jar....i use a pill bottle. you gotta keep the paper towel from drying out somehow or else its pointless. my seeds always sprout and are ready for planting within 24 hours.


----------



## stabone (Mar 1, 2011)

I just throw my seeds straight into my grow medium and water. have had all my beans pop this way, why have to handle those sensitive little bugers right?


----------



## auldone (Mar 1, 2011)

Moist paper towel then put that into a ziplock bag and remove all the air. Put in cool, dark place, and in a day or 2 ya got yourself a sprout. No need for a plate or anything and the towel stays moist...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

i like to store mine in my cheeks like a squirrel for a day or so before popping them into a peat pellet...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i like to store mine in my cheeks like a squirrel for a day or so before popping them into a peat pellet...


I literally just LOL'ed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

i was just in a really silly mood yesterday for some reason......


----------



## stabone (Mar 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i like to store mine in my cheeks like a squirrel for a day or so before popping them into a peat pellet...


damn, I cant believe I havent been doing it this way. +rep for sure


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

I should be posting pics real soon on my jtr seedlings..And i also added querkle and qrazy train to the mix now so im officially with tga and cali connect strains..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

sweet WBW! the pollen sacks on my cheesequake burst this morning, i pollenated a branch of each of the qrazy trains. should be interesting....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

That should be very interesting crosses from that...Is the cheesequake more cheesey or something else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

you know i dont realy know i just went for it haha, i think secretly i just want to see what other pheno's might get thrown up from the qrazy train. leaves dont look particularly indie like querk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay well im tuned in to see how everything plays out..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

goood to have you onboard! ill be saving a bit of the pollen for a rainy day, i was going to hit the clone onlies but they werent ready to take it


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

good to see ya in the TGA club WBW.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

just ordered tinybomb, i think my cheesequake is male


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just ordered tinybomb, i think my cheesequake is male


 breed with it. i love getting males.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah me too when they come from qualty. and sub used the exodus cut for the cheesequake, only reason im using the pollen man!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah me too when they come from qualty. and sub used the exodus cut for the cheesequake, only reason im using the pollen man!


That sounds like a good one then..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah man for sure, its kinda like you guys in the states explaining to a guy form england about og kush or chem d, exodus cheese is our heavyweight.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I have to try some sort of cheese soon i hear all the time about it..Ill see soon enough tho no worries..I was planning on getting either big buddhas or greenhouse cheese.I cant get the real exodus


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

dude dont bother with either. both are piss poor crossed with afghan. theres ways n means bro  if anythin id go with blue cheese but youll probably need to get a pack n look for the cheesiest pheno.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude dont bother with either. both are piss poor crossed with afghan. theres ways n means bro  if anythin id go with blue cheese but youll probably need to get a pack n look for the cheesiest pheno.


blue cheese from big buddha?
If that then i will order a pack from them next order and try and get the cheesiest pheno..Shit i hope i can get a hold of some true cheese beans or at least a pheno.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> blue cheese from big buddha?
> If that then i will order a pack from them next order and try and get the cheesiest pheno..Shit i hope i can get a hold of some true cheese beans or at least a pheno.


 ive been lookin for some good cheese as well. i have some big buddha cheese and blue cheese seeds....after a bunch of research, people seemed to like big buddha's cheeses the best.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

wel theres quite a few versions out and GHSeeds have just launched a new version, which Mr West is currently about to test: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-240.html mans knows his cheese!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 5, 2011)

cheese me dont tease me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

i actually dont have it, my mother went to a firend to take clones and was taken by the popo  ive got the sister strain psychosis, imho its a nicer flavour and the same strength. ive been looking for a connect to ginuea pig one to the states for a while but for obvious reasons peeps are reluctant. international smuggling charges would be a bitch to cop


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i actually dont have it, my mother went to a firend to take clones and was taken by the popo  ive got the sister strain psychosis, imho its a nicer flavour and the same strength. ive been looking for a connect to ginuea pig one to the states for a while but for obvious reasons peeps are reluctant. international smuggling charges would be a bitch to cop


SSSHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIITTTT...Im sure the smuggling charges will be a bitch if caught..I think it will be better to cross and make seeds of it or try making some bxs which will take a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

its already in the works man! not personally with the cheese but the crosses of it into subs work and back again to the clone onlies is the next step of which ill have some pics for you tomorrow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

Im tuned and i like the sounds of that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

cherry cheese n cheesequake should be 75% exodus am i right?
or cc x livers x cheesquake ? my CQ is a male. i ordered big budda blue cheese again. i miss the smell n color of the buds. it was good shit imo. but ive never tried another cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

cherry cheese was like a 1/4 exodus it was a 4 way hybrid. cheese quake should be 50/50 i think, have to check the writeup. cheesequaake to the cc x livers should throw out some great skunk#1/ cheesey pheno's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

so whats in cherry cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

*exodus cheese crossed with Heath's black rose x cherry assassin. ik thought there was a fourth for some reason but i can only find the 3
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *exodus cheese crossed with Heath's black rose x cherry assassin. ik thought there was a fourth for some reason but i can only find the 3
> *


hopefully i got a she goin right now.



anybody grew tinybomb in here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

View attachment 1479915View attachment 1479916View attachment 1479917View attachment 1479918View attachment 1479919some snaps of the psycho killer ! lots of lemon pledgey smells from the JTR side


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Them buds are looking fat..That sure is some dank good job dgt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks WBW, i can only take credit for feeding and paying the electric bill. its mr west and subcools work


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2011)

damn DONNNIE thats some fat ass lookin bud, you ever get mold issues?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah i do man, sucks big hairy balls.... only with the odd strain thats really dense late in flower, even if i run the dehumidiifer in the tent. my extraction is pretty ott so i guess the dehumidifier doesnt get much chance to suck. sucks hahaha 

and thanks man!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2011)

no prob man always dig your work

, i got a bit of mold on my BB- GBomb cause it got so dense

does the strain pictured mold? those buds are atleast 2 times bigger then i had, thats why i asked at first 

you got any TGA goin right now ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks man, i love growing more than smoking. most of the people that smoke it dont appreciate it lol. then complain bout the price haha 

dont think the strain moulds ive seeen a few peeps grow it out without probs. its a TGA cross its *deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper*

ive got 2 qrazy train running and a cheesequake male that ive pollenated both with! what bout you , whats cookin?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2011)

just got some seeds sitting , not sure if im gonna do outdoor. might start em inside but shits risky around here so i dont really wanna

just cut down a bag seed the other day and got like a quarter if im lucky lol

you flowerin the Q train soon? gonna order it if the leaf/bud ratio turns out good for ya, gotta find somethin easy to trim, as well as potent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

bout 2.5 weeks in, i got a trainwreck dom by the looks of it bit stretchy but should be good. i think therell be better tga, im a ucker for pretty coloured dope haha


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

oh yeah if its lemony thats that Jack jack. my lemon skunk is my fav right now. my pineapple maybe came from the jack too


----------



## stabone (Mar 8, 2011)

Qrazy Train and Plush Berry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

looking really uniform stabone, happy n healthy


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 8, 2011)

nice stabone, very nice


----------



## stabone (Mar 8, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> nice stabone, very nice


Thanks Guys. Did some more FIM'ing, LST Training and Topping last night. So far I really like that FIM technique, this is my first run trying it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

its a bitch to get right but if it works out its awesome. some strains love it. ive only ever managed to get 4-5 colas out of the FIM i hear 8 is possible.


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 10, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I don't soak my seeds anymore. I put them right into the rapid rooters, pop them into a black plastic bowl I have from Jack in the Box, put the cover on, and put it under my T-5's as close as I can get them. I have 100% germ rate and usually see the seeds break the surface in about 3 - 5 days. I read that in a grow lesson Sub did on another board.
> 
> I used to soak them but now I don't bother. No paper towels anymore either. I used to hate that method, my paper towels would dry up too fast it seemed and kill the seedlings. Then I thought "Duh, stop putting it on paper plates!"
> 
> Well, correction, I soak the rapid rooters in RO water first, and I put a little water in the bottom of the bowl too.


i dont use paper towel method either. it works for some but i just put a tad of super soil in the bottom of my 1 gallon pot(this will serve as veg pot about 1/2 through veg i will switch to 7 gallon.
i just awoke to 9 plushberry seedlings just sprouting. wow every one looks like a lil tree already. they also sprouted with the cy leaves and the true set of leaves. 

anyway yea i think for younglings working with these high dollar seeds the most foolproof method is fill bottom 1/2 of pot with ocean forest then top off with coco coir. poke your index finger down into the soil to your first knuckle to make a hole . then put the seed in. lightly pack the coco on top of seed(just enough to keep light out. dont pack to hard) oh yea water the mix before you plant the seed. 

i dont use peat pellets anymore i'm pretty sure they were the cause of many of my last order. that or the newbie watching over them over watered them. which is easy to do cuz you dont have to water peat after the first time for a while. this is why i love coco it turns colors according to its moisture content


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sounds like a good one then..


hell yea my cheese quake male is also about to drop. i haven't took good enough pics of the bad ass deep purple ive chose to pollinate. this deep purple is literally the dankest weed i have grown or ever smoked( and i haven't even smoked it yet! but i know it will be!) I was thinking about ways to keep this plant going the rest of my life and clones just wont cut it. making seeds and having the genetics of that plant stored away in multiple places is the best way to do this.
d my 
oh yea the cheese quake male i have chosen has a blue sheen to the leaves when you look one way and if you didnt know better you would think it was a female when you walk up on it by the smell

wbw def keep and breed the males. i have to use this cheesequake male because i killed my deep purple male like an idiot(since ive been on this site i have been thinking more about breeding and gained alot of knowledge 

i got some very stout querkle seedlings that im gonna pick a male out of to cross with that deep purple. and im gonna cross that same querkle male to a querkle and others. really im going to do this with every querkle male i get so i can pick the best one out(the only way to tell how good a male is is to cross it then smoke it). ive got a couple months before i do this so i will be super prepared

the main thing i wish to accomplish is to recreate subs original phenos i bought so i can have my fav plants in seed form forever( long after they quit selling them so i can be the old timer thats got the dank no one else has) also i will cross differ tga gear to create my own hybrids. again im primarily doing this to preserve the genetics.
s


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ive been lookin for some good cheese as well. i have some big buddha cheese and blue cheese seeds....after a bunch of research, people seemed to like big buddha's cheeses the best.


put me in the cheese club too. great minds think alike! hey don since your the cheese man wudda ya think about big buddah cheese? or cheesus mmmmm this strain could be the bomb! also i got the freebies reserva privada confidential cheese i think it was. not sure wich cheese is used in it though. anyway i got those three currently in seedling stage right now


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1479915View attachment 1479916View attachment 1479917View attachment 1479918View attachment 1479919some snaps of the psycho killer ! lots of lemon pledgey smells from the JTR side


wow great job. you have good reason to be very proud. that looks like some exellent bud. def huge buds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks avenger! they are shaping up to be some lovely nugs, think there's still 2 weeks off


----------



## metrogrowth (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I did a test on some old bag seed.
I scuffed them gently & dropped them in 1part H202 to 3 parts filted water for 12 hours/overnight. Then wrapped them in paper towel set it on a plate.
24 hours late had 1/4" tails on all 4 seeds.

So with the subcool seeds I soaked them in H202 for 24 hrs saw they were cracking. I put them in root roit set them in the tray 12 hrs later all succesfully popped except agent orange. Only one popped the others I can see the tops slightly though they are not completely through? I hope they come up girls.
I'll let you know. I will start a journal today since its actually day 1.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

kool, welcome to the club metro!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> hell yea my cheese quake male is also about to drop. i haven't took good enough pics of the bad ass deep purple ive chose to pollinate. this deep purple is literally the dankest weed i have grown or ever smoked( and i haven't even smoked it yet! but i know it will be!) I was thinking about ways to keep this plant going the rest of my life and clones just wont cut it. making seeds and having the genetics of that plant stored away in multiple places is the best way to do this.
> d my
> oh yea the cheese quake male i have chosen has a blue sheen to the leaves when you look one way and if you didnt know better you would think it was a female when you walk up on it by the smell
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 14, 2011)

no problem. we ought to have a databank of info on cheese q males an their phenos before its over!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

psycho killer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

What does it smell like don?
I know it looks like a killer for sure the name fits it perfect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

lemons, varying different lemons. some are like pledge some like jif some like dissinfectant haha i cant believe the weight theyve put on in the last week


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes those buds are really packing on from the last time i saw them


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 14, 2011)

wow guys i got no pics cuz my camera wont charge but i gotta tell yall bout the dankest handful of weed ive ever held! my bud was trimming the jtr and to suprise him after much work i went and snipped some deep purple chernobyl and dairy queen. wow. 

first the deep purple amazed me with the size of the buds after trim! they are huge i didnt see all this bud. this is the urkle pheno im guessing it is serious musty grape. the name says it all it is some deep purple. 

next the cherry train chernobyl. i have had four differ cher phenos but this is it. serious trichomes. the buds are more coated than anything ive seen

ahh the dairy queen. i got two phenos here one plant got stunted but still made the hard ultra gooey buds with the cherry cheese smell. mmmm. the other has medium to large colas. and this bud texture is the def of gooey. its not hard compact gooey but huge 3 n 4 calx groups forming a nice bud

ill have pics up tom damnit. i got some purple that is up there with all those purple pics cmt is throwin around.lol


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 15, 2011)

damn my bdamn damn camera is a piece of shit. hey cmt1984 could you tell me what camera and lights an all please. i know you told me before but i cant find the post. thanks alot. if you could provide any details or names of brands in your camera setup that would be great. thanks alot


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Im still waiting for my qrazy train and querkle to get in my second order came and my third order is on its way in my city but my first order the one with q train and querkle still has not even posted on the usps tracking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

i think ive managed to pollenate most of one qrazytrain and a couple of branches on the other one... thought i was being dead careful with the brush lol... cant wait to see the outcome of cheesequake x qrazy train


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think ive managed to pollenate most of one qrazytrain and a couple of branches on the other one... thought i was being dead careful with the brush lol... cant wait to see the outcome of cheesequake x qrazy train


Sounds like it will be a great cross honestly.I wouldnt mind trying to grow a couple of those


----------



## medimaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think ive managed to pollenate most of one qrazytrain and a couple of branches on the other one... thought i was being dead careful with the brush lol... cant wait to see the outcome of cheesequake x qrazy train


Sounds good to me bro

My plush berry seeds just arrived thanks to attitude, took a while getting here but at least I have them!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah finally got my qrazy train seeds and querkle seeds so im happy to go now look forward to good things now.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 23, 2011)

qrazy train looks like the danky doodle


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 23, 2011)

just made some bubble with jack the ripper and agent orange trim. the water smelled like fruit basket! followed subcools video to a t. the 90 bag looks like pure white beach sand!! great yield off of just a ziploc bag an half of trim and bud matter dont know the weight but i got four nice piles of thc! 

also made some glyserine tincture with 2 oz of jack the ripper space queen pheno. followed subcools article to a T. this bud is some serious medicine smoked so i know it will be great tinc. 

thanks so much subcool i would never be where i am right now without you. you are the fucking man and dont let anyone make you think differ


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah finally got my qrazy train seeds and querkle seeds so im happy to go now look forward to good things now.


i cant wait ot try sum TGA genetics... deff next on my list of seeds to get... and querkle is my #1 choice... alos wanna try sum space bomb... im curious to see how the plushberry comes out as well..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

qrazy train







Psycho Killer


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 24, 2011)

oooo boy words cant describe those shots don!!


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> i cant wait ot try sum TGA genetics... deff next on my list of seeds to get... and querkle is my #1 choice... alos wanna try sum space bomb... im curious to see how the plushberry comes out as well..


decisions decisions??!!! you wont be dissapointed with any of those i do believe!! ill tell you though ive never seen 10 seedlings with as much vigor and uniform growth!! they are amazing and im pretty sure ill get a keeper male. peace


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 24, 2011)

plushberry seedlings was what i was talking about they are the shit!


----------



## kether noir (Mar 24, 2011)

*i have a kaboom on her third week of flower and 5 vortex's that are being planted tomorrow. i planted 3 already, and they were males. the kaboom looks awesome and like a great yield-er.
i plan to keep the kaboom and vortex on hand and in rotation. 

i will be getting jtr, plushberry, & jilly bean beans.*


----------



## Springtucky (Mar 24, 2011)

awaiting Qleaner, then the other night my wife was browsing on attitude and seen they had Plushberry and Querkle in stock so we made an emergency order, I cant wait to start them.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> plushberry seedlings was what i was talking about they are the shit!


yeaaa i know quite a few ppl were waiting for them to come out.. attitude sold outta them so fast. lol. ill deff grab sumthin from TGA soon. i have noooooooooo idea which to get tho..


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 25, 2011)

got my plushberries a couple weeks ago, All 5 germed and sprouted in 3 days. They look very hardy. Gonna do a journel when they get a little bigger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

hows everyones TGA doing? lets see if we cant throw up some shots of some killer dank ill kick it with qrazy train







I'm sure sub breeds his strains purely with his own bubble hash requirements in mind. resin is always off the chart


----------



## greenavenger (Mar 30, 2011)

ill have some good pics soon as my camera gets here! but don i think ur so right about subcool and the resin. i just got on here to say my deep purples have purple resin!! i first noticed it on my scisssors. thats another first for me!!. also the cheese quakes are budding and smell of incredible dankness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

think you must have a cheese dom, that fuely funk is hard to beat!!


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> ill have some good pics soon as my camera gets here! but don i think ur so right about subcool and the resin. i just got on here to say my deep purples have purple resin!! i first noticed it on my scisssors. thats another first for me!!. also the cheese quakes are budding and smell of incredible dankness


my first qwerkle harvest, they stayed green. no purple, yet the bubble hash dried to a deep purple. just thought id mention that.


----------



## StonedWallKid (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys I'm on my first grow of all time and I'm running a Vortex under a screen.. Its in a bucket with 2 G13/Hazes cause I'm new and didnt know what I was doing lol. But my other room now has 7 clones of the vortex about ready to switch to 12/12

The Vortex compared to the G13/Haze is very stringy.. By that I mean there arent so many dense buds.. I'm sure Its the way I let it stretch when i flipped to flower.. Anyway here they are..

View attachment 1523217

Any advice on why they have droopy leaves and less buds would be appreciated...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome to the club Kid! id say the leaf curling was pushing the nutes a little or heat. what are your temps like?


----------



## StonedWallKid (Mar 30, 2011)

The heat isnt too bad... some spots hit about 82 at times... but the whole plant is doing it.. even on the sides where it is kinda shaded.. it did happen however after my biggest jump in PPM.. It was when i added liquid kool bloom and I forgot to drop my base nutes a bit.. But the G13/Haze must be a much heavier feeder cause its exploding!!


----------



## eyezla (Mar 30, 2011)

hey all! This is my 3rd Dimension, never researched it but was given a cut, so here we are, lol. My 2nd official grow, and the plant is doing F'ing amazing, it is super "calyxy" like a diesel. These pics are just prior to watering in a very thirsty state, so the leaves aren't very perky. I am on day 47 today. 

Hoping for some input on this strain, Kindgreenbuds.com gives this plant a window of 52-70 days, but the TGA site says 45-50. 

Does anyone have any 1st hand experience with the flowering time? I missed my window to get a 2 week flush before day 50. If I start my flush right now, soonest i would pull it would be day 61. BUT I would push that back if someone knew 1st hand that it can use the extra few days, I would give it to her. Just odd to me that Kindgreen's time is 25 days later than that recommended from the breeder!?


----------



## stabone (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont have any bud porn yet, but am two days into flower with these Qrazy Train and Plush Berry.View attachment 1525264View attachment 1525267


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 31, 2011)

eyezla said:


> Does anyone have any 1st hand experience with the flowering time? I missed my window to get a 2 week flush before day 50. If I start my flush right now, soonest i would pull it would be day 61. BUT I would push that back if someone knew 1st hand that it can use the extra few days, I would give it to her. Just odd to me that Kindgreen's time is 25 days later than that recommended from the breeder!?


chop it when you want to, she looks great. i chop when i am satisfied and it looks _dank_...its more of an intuitive thing for me.

judging from the picture and the post, if it were mine i would chop it in 2 weeks.

fantastic job.

hope sub chimes in.

edit: Check out this link it has some dankage at week 7 https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/138407-exceptional-cannabis-third-dimension.html


----------



## eyezla (Mar 31, 2011)

Snafu-

Thanks for the advise man, and for that link, that is really exciting and I am now looking forward to finishing this out even more! That would be rad to get some advise from strait from the man himself. I will keep posting as this grow finishes, maybe get a grow journal...tho its a little late haha. I will probably just continue to post this one on here and start a journal for the plushberry if i can ever get my freakin hands on it! 

Still open to input from anyone else about this 3D if they got it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

nice lookin bud there eyezla!


----------



## eyezla (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Don...Im currently dealing with an awesome yet annoying problem of having buds heavier than my branches can support, lol so lots of zip ties, twine, and stakes are about to enter my equation. I'll keep pics comin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

puppet master !!! haha an oscilating fan might help build up some strong stalks.

View attachment 1526928View attachment 1526929View attachment 1526930View attachment 1526931

qrazy train!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys heres my 6 strain garden with subcools super soil in 7 gal pots.

[video=youtube;KhjbcOvnkhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhjbcOvnkhY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 5, 2011)

o man that video is nice ohio. but those buds are even nicer!!! great job! wow the super soil and 7 gallon pots take so much guesswork outa the equation. and a taste that is as organic as the day is long! once again great job!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 5, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> o man that video is nice ohio. but those buds are even nicer!!! great job! wow the super soil and 7 gallon pots take so much guesswork outa the equation. and a taste that is as organic as the day is long! once again great job!


Thanks for the comment man, and yes sub has really got his recipe, literally down to a science. One of the greatest breeders out there! by far  Thanks alot man +rep


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> puppet master !!! haha an oscilating fan might help build up some strong stalks.
> 
> View attachment 1526928View attachment 1526929View attachment 1526930View attachment 1526931
> 
> qrazy train!


dude. those two middlw pics, they look exactly like my qwerkle.


----------



## rzza (Apr 6, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> Hey guys heres my 6 strain garden with subcools super soil in 7 gal pots.
> 
> [video=youtube;KhjbcOvnkhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhjbcOvnkhY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]




these are over a week old. it looks just like your qrazy train


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 8, 2011)

[youtube]UVg31yft1HQ&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## eyezla (Apr 9, 2011)

Heres my 3D at day 57....I want to pull them but am trying to give em just a few more days. Sorry Im running late now so instead of selecting the "best" pic to put, I just threw them all on there.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 9, 2011)

what does the 3d smell like late in flowering?

looks dank and resiny as fuck dude good job!


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome job dood. i just germed apollo 13 and plush [email protected]


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 9, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> what does the 3d smell like late in flowering?
> 
> looks dank and resiny as fuck dude good job!


my outdoor 3d last year tasted and smelled like tropical fruit! Super Resinous! Amazing Strain


----------



## eyezla (Apr 9, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> what does the 3d smell like late in flowering?
> 
> looks dank and resiny as fuck dude good job!


Oh man, it is such a nice smell....It is hard to describe tho, Ohiomedi is right, tropical is a good description, fresh and sweet. Not like pungent or stinky, but really sweet. ahh the lights are off otherwise I'd go sniff right now!!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 9, 2011)

eyezla said:


> Oh man, it is such a nice smell....It is hard to describe tho, Ohiomedi is right, tropical is a good description, fresh and sweet. Not like pungent or stinky, but really sweet. ahh the lights are off otherwise I'd go sniff right now!!!!





OhioMediGrower said:


> my outdoor 3d last year tasted and smelled like tropical fruit! Super Resinous! Amazing Strain


got some 3d freebies with my jillybean and querkle order long long ago.

might have to pop em now


----------



## eyezla (Apr 10, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> awesome job dood. i just germed apollo 13 and plush [email protected]


Nice, I wanna try that plushberry bad, where did u get it?


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 10, 2011)

eyezla said:


> Nice, I wanna try that plushberry bad, where did u get it?


im guessing the attitude


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 11, 2011)

well guys i think i have found my holy grail. you c i had a dairy queen that was my holy grail but i didnt clone it. well i am happy to say i have found that cheesy heaven again in the cheese quake! i flowered two early after taking clones and both have the smell and the tight bud structure of the dq i had. still got three more to flower so no telling how nasty this could get!! anyone else have info on cq phenos? would love to hear about them!


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 11, 2011)

just went for another smell test. both these plants look the same sativa like leaves hard bud structure. i didnt realize(cuz my nose is often filled with differ smell trichs) neways they both smell really cheesy but one smells like deep purple cheese!! i say deep purp cuz the smell im getting smells like my dp. the other one is straight cheese. still have high hopes for my other phenos cuz they got bigger wider leaves and just look differ


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 11, 2011)

eyezla said:


> Nice, I wanna try that plushberry bad, where did u get it?


hey eyezia i got mine from freedomofseeds.com. they were stcoked when everyone else was sold out. they are also on subcools distributor list. really fast service he also gave me a ten pack mixed kc brains with that pb order


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

So, its time to access the TGA thread again. My DPQ is in week 5, i took the (heavy) screen off yesterday. It was causing too much Prob's. catching other plant's and knocked the top of my Bubba Cheese  But also to protect the seed in a couple of her Nug's as they'r about to drop 
Pic's coming Soon As man

Peace
cindy


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 26, 2011)

where is everyone? well just to c if this thread is still active ill let in on my latest find. a dairy queen male a deeply recessive one. i had it pegged for a female then bam stamens!. this is great cuz dq is my hands down fav pot(the cheese quake was chopped last night so well see if it takes the cake!) this is m y second pack of dairy queen and all these plants look very cheesy. that exodus cheese that subcool has is something very special fellas and the kick the space queen gives it makes smoking this pot never get old!.

dairy queen male.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Got some TGA pron tow post up. " at-last lol "
This is a DeepPurpleQuerkle at around 4 weeks 12/12 from Propogator.






cindy


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 29, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> where is everyone? well just to c if this thread is still active ill let in on my latest find. a dairy queen male a deeply recessive one. i had it pegged for a female then bam stamens!. this is great cuz dq is my hands down fav pot(the cheese quake was chopped last night so well see if it takes the cake!) this is m y second pack of dairy queen and all these plants look very cheesy. that exodus cheese that subcool has is something very special fellas and the kick the space queen gives it makes smoking this pot never get old!.
> 
> dairy queen male.


Wow, extremely healthy looking - great pheno you have there - lovin life!


----------



## greenavenger (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks i got great expectations from this male dq. building a breeding tent only place i got is on other side of my bed!! so i guess ill be taking some good notes!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

just ordered Snow White..the picture they had of it looked bomb..got 7other strains coming as well..out of all of em i think im most excited about the Snow White and the Strawberry Blue


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 30, 2011)

here is the crazy qrazy train #1 at havest!!! tell me what ya'll think


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

nicey nicey lol


----------



## greenavenger (May 1, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> here is the crazy qrazy train #1 at havest!!! tell me what ya'll think
> 
> View attachment 1578349View attachment 1578304View attachment 1578335View attachment 1578354View attachment 1578310View attachment 1578314View attachment 1578329View attachment 1578322View attachment 1578342View attachment 1578311View attachment 1578319View attachment 1578332View attachment 1578320View attachment 1578313View attachment 1578325View attachment 1578316View attachment 1578315View attachment 1578307View attachment 1578301View attachment 1578326View attachment 1578337View attachment 1578355




yea yea that weed looks ok.....


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> here is the crazy qrazy train #1 at havest!!! tell me what ya'll think
> 
> View attachment 1578349View attachment 1578304View attachment 1578335View attachment 1578354View attachment 1578310View attachment 1578314View attachment 1578329View attachment 1578322View attachment 1578342View attachment 1578311View attachment 1578319View attachment 1578332View attachment 1578320View attachment 1578313View attachment 1578325View attachment 1578316View attachment 1578315View attachment 1578307View attachment 1578301View attachment 1578326View attachment 1578337View attachment 1578355



looks like you got a nice leaf fade/flush going... i wonder if you had gone a week further and/or w/ colder temps, gotten more purpin up. how long did you go w/ your q-train? how'd the tric's look? looks like solid work ohiomed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

welcome cinders man! 

hows that DPQ coming along now man!?

ohio  nice work man. looks like a hell of a yield too.


----------



## horribleherk (May 3, 2011)

this is my querkle i started on valentines day... it wont be long now


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 3, 2011)

abe supercro said:


> looks like you got a nice leaf fade/flush going... i wonder if you had gone a week further and/or w/ colder temps, gotten more purpin up. how long did you go w/ your q-train? how'd the tric's look? looks like solid work ohiomed.


ive pretty been at the mercy of the weather, seeing how i have no ac its hard to get those night time temps down, but i was able to give the plants a flush for 10-12 days. and im sure if i had cooler temps the fade would have been insane, but overall i am very happy with this harvest. she went till day 76 and was showing roughly 10% amber.

thanks for the comment supercro! Respect


----------



## greenavenger (May 3, 2011)

i just harvested a week ago and got about a three day cure and it is sick!! i love cheese and this is the best cheese ever! two phenos one cheesey with hints of querkle the other is mostly querkle with hints of cheese. but that descrip is not right really i was just posting in tga by others(pics are there too) how u smell cheese and querkle but really it is a completly new smell!!! i have been packing bowls with dairy queen and deep purple before the cq was ready and the cq is just like that except that querkle gives it a smell/ taste that is differ than straight deep purple(witch is HEAVY grape musty) the querkle has the great space queen in it wich is like purple on steroids. you combine that with the musty exodus cheese and bam!! cheese quake!! if you cheese lovers love the exodus or have never had the privlege of tasting it you need to get this strain!!! oh my goodness i am so happy!! and i still got to females to go that are now just flowering!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

cant rep you back yet ohio but thanks man! 

green avenger, sounds like someone just fell in love with cheese haha, man if you ever get the chance to try straight exodus, get some. its the benchmark over the pond here in uk. 

i sadly didnt get any girls of the cheesequake but the boy i got went through the qrazy train. got a boatload of beans to run. im hoping for nothing but dank. and a male to go through a clone only cheese relative, psychosis!


----------



## greenavenger (May 4, 2011)

it aint easy being cheesy!!! 



just read a great breeding article by vic high the creator of apollo 13 space queen and others. 

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/395655-creating-true-breedi


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

link isnt working, can ya fix it? id like to read.


----------



## horribleherk (May 9, 2011)

i harvested sat. may 7[ 82 days start to finish] vegged 31 days got 2 purp phenos from a 5-pack of seeds with 2 males & 3 females heres pics of my girls hangin i have no ac-unit for my room yet if i did the 3rd pheno [which resembles a haze] would of turned too cant wait to smoke already started a larger grow at another location im very stoked over the quality of this tga stuff. although not a large yielder its not the worst either & like i said the quality more than makes up for it


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 9, 2011)

very nice herk! well done my friend!


----------



## horribleherk (May 9, 2011)

i see i wrote that i vegged 31 days [my bad] i actually vegged 21 days or 3 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

loos dank herk! which strain is it? plushb erry?


----------



## cannabisguru (May 10, 2011)

that looks nice Herk. Excellent job IMO...

she looks nice and ripe too.. looks like she's ready or close to being ready.


peace.


----------



## greenavenger (May 12, 2011)

couldnt get the link to work. i guess its alright to post this in this forum seeing as how this man is partly responsible for alot of tga strains!!

Creating True Breeding Strains By Vic High
I did a search a was shocked that I could not find this paper. Step ya breeding up


I've been hearing a fair bit of confusion from many on how to create a true breeding strain and so I'm writing this page to try and help shed some light on the subject. There are a few situations where a plant breeder would want to create a true breeding strain (IBL) and a few ways of accomplishing the task. But understanding the subtle differences of the various techniques is not so easy. This paper will attempt to give a basic understanding of what is actually happening with each technique and then apply what is learned to actual projetcs. As a friend worked overtime making sure I didn't forget, breeding is not a black and white subject and as a whole, it would be too complex to put on paper in an easily understood form. Therefore, I will create small fictional examples to reinforce various concepts and then we will take those examples and concepts and apply some reality to them. Try not to get hung up on the erroneous assuptions used here such as flavour being monogenic, the assumption is simply used to make it easier to learn a certain concept. 


Just What Is It That We Are Doing?

Before we dive in, maybe we should take the time to understand what we are trying to accomplish when we set out to create a true breeding strain. There are hundreds of possible phenotypic traits that we could observe within a cannabis population. Are we trying to make all of them the same and remove ALL variation? Not likely, the genetic code is just too complex to try. Plus, since phenotype (what we see) is 1/2 genotype + 1/2 environment, everytime the population was grown under new conditions, new heterozygous traits would be observed. Basically, all we are trying to create is an overall uniformity while not worrying about the minor individual varioations. No different than a dog breed. You can look at a german shepard and recognise it as belonging to a discrete breed. But if you look closer at several german shepards all at the same time, you will find variations with each and every one of them. Some will be a little taller, some a little wider, some more agressive, some a little fatter, some darker, etc. But they would all fall within an acceptable range for the various traits. Generally speaking, this is what a plant breeder is trying to accomplish when creating a true breeding strain, or IBL. 

However this isn't always the case. Sometimes a breeder will just concentrate on a specific trait, like say outdoor harvest date, or mite resistance. You could still have a population where some are 2' bushes and some 10' trees. In this case, you would say that the strain was true breeding for the particular trait, but you wouldn't consider it a true breeding strain per se. In genetics, wording plays a big part in meaning and understanding. As does reference point as my F1 vs F2 comparison page illustrates. 

Ok, so we want to make a cannabis population fairly uniform over a few phenotypically important traits, like say flavour for instance. For simplicity sake, we'll just deal with the single trait flavour, it's complex enough. And although flavour is controlled by several gene pairs (polygenic), we'll make the simplistic assumption that it's controlled by a single gene pair (monogenic) for many of the models and examples in this paper. There are many flavours such as chocolate, vanilla, musky, skunky, blueberry, etc, but in this paper we'll just deal with two flavours, pine and pineapple. Either gene in the gene pair can code for either of the flavours. If both genes code for pineapple or both genes code for pine flavour, we say that the gene pair (and individual plant) is homozygous for flavour. If the one gene codes for pine and the other codes for pineapple, we say that the gene pair (and individual plant) is heterozyous with respect to flavour. The heterozygous individual can create gametes (pollen or ovules) that can code for either pine flavour or pineapple flavour, the homozygous individuals can only create gametes that code for one OR the other. A homozygous individual is considered true breeding and a heterozygous individual is not. 

However, as the words imply, when we are creating a true breeding strain, we are looking at a population, not individuals. We are trying to make all the individuals in the population homozygous for a particular trait or group of traits. Lets say we have a population of 50 individual plants, and each plant has has a gene pair coding for flavour. That means that 100 flavour genes make up the flavour genepool (reality is much more complex). When trying to create a true breeding strain, we are in fact trying to make all 100 of those genes code for the same trait ( pineapple flavour in our case). The closer our population comes getting all 100 genes the same, the more homozygous or true breeding it becomes. We use the terminology gene frequency to measure and describe this concept, where gene frequency is simply the ratio or percentage of the population that actually contains a specific gene. The higher the gene frequency, the more true breeding the population is. A fixed trait is where the gene frequency of the trait reaches 100%. 

And folks, this is the basic backbone of what breeding is all about, manipulating gene frequencies. It doesn't matter if your making IBL, F1s, F2s, selecting for this or selecting for that, all you are really doing is manipulating gene frequencies. Therefore, to ever really understand what is happening in any breeding project, the breeder must pay attention to gene frequencies and assess how his selective pressures and models are influencing them. They are his measure of success. 




An overview of Inbreeding Strategies
What are we trying to create a true breeding strain from?

This a good question. Sometimes a gardener will notice a sport or unique individual in an IBL or F2 population, like say it has pineapple flavour when the rest have pine flavour. For one reason or another he decides he wants to preserve this new trait or combination of traits from that single individual. For the sake of ease of comprehension, we tend to call this special unique individual the P1 mom. He could start by selfing the individual OR breeding that individual with another and create what can be described as F1 offspring. If the F1 route was chosen, then breeders can diverge down two new paths. Some breeders will take the progeny of the F1 crossing and breed it back to the P1 mom, and then repeat for a couple more generations. This is referred to as backcrossing or cubing by cannabis breeders. Another common strategy is to make F2 progeny from the F1 population and then look for individuals that match the P1 mom. They would repeat the process for a few generations. We can call this filial or generational inbreeding since the parents from each cross belong to the same generation. 

In another situation, sometimes a farmer will notice a few individuals in his fields that stand out from the crowd in a possitive manner. Like say the are resistant to a problem pest. In this case, he will collect the best of the individuals and his starting population will contain several similar individuals and not a unique single individual as in the previous example. He would skip the hybridizing step (making the F1s) and go straight to the generational inbreeding step.
Cubing the Clone
*
A)* In this first situation, we'll deal with the situation where a plant breeder finds a special individual or clone. 
It's a natural thing to be curious and cross a couple of plants that catch your fancy. Grow them out and find a new variation that you like even better. We can preserve the new variation through cloning indefinately, but accidents happen and clones die.* They can get viruses or can suffer clonal deprivation from somatic mutations over time. Plus it's harder to share clones with friends through the mail than seeds. So it's only natural that we would want to create seed backups of this special clone. 
But before we start breeding this clone, we should try and figure what exactly it is we want from the seeds we are going to create. Do we want them to simply be able to reproduce individuals like the special clone?* Simple backcrossing (cubing) will accomplish this.** Or do we want to to create seeds that will be able to create more seeds like the special clone, a true breeding strain? These are very different in nature. You see, chances are that your special clone will be heterozygous for many of traits she phenotypically expresses. This just means that she will contain genetic information (genes) for two opposing triats, but you can only see one, the dominant one. However, her seeds will only get one or the other of the genes, so her offspring will express all the genetic information she has, including what you can't see within herself. If you want to create a true breeding strain, you need to preserve all the genes you can see, and remove all the genes that you cannot, but may show up in the offspring. Creating homozygosity.* The only way to accomplish this is through selection and generational inbreeding (selecting the homozygous offspring to be parents for the next generation). 
* 
* 
* 
BackCrossing and Cubing 
Backcrossing is where you breed an individual (your special clone) with it's progeny.* Sick in our world, but plants seem to like it* 
1) Your first backcross is just a backcross. 
2) Your second backcross where you take the progeny from the first backcross and cross back to the SAME parent (grandparent now) is often called SQUARING by plant breeders. 
3)* Your third backcross where you take the* progency (squared) from the second* backcross and cross back to the SAME parent (great grandparent now) is often* called CUBING by plant breeders. You can continue the backcrossing but we just call this backcrossing. Cubing is in reference to the number three, as in 3 backcrosses* 
Cubing works on the basis of mathamatical probabilities with respect to gene frequencies. The more males you use with each cross, the better the chance that your reality matches the theory. In theory,* with the first backcross, 75% of your genepool will match the genepool of the P1 parent being cubed. Squaring increases this to 87.5% and cubing increases it to 93.75%.* You can arrive at these numbers by taking the average between the two parents making up the cross. For instance, you start by crossing the P1 mom (100%) with and unrelated male (0%)* getting 100% + 0% divided by 2 = 50%. Therefore, the offspring of this first cross are loosly thought of as being 50% like the mom. Take these and do your first backcross and you get 100% (mom) + 50% divided by 2 = 75%. And this is where we get the 75% for the first backcross. Same thing applies as you do more backcrosses. As you will see later, you can apply this same probability math to specific genes or traits, and this can have a dramatic effect on your methodology and selection methods.* 
Your selection of the right males for each backcross are the crucial points for success with this technique. In each case, you could select males that contain the genes you want, or you could inadvertedly pick those individuals that carry the unwanted recessive genes. Or more likely, you could just pick individuals that are heterozygous for both genes like the P1 mom being backcrossed. The easiest way to deal with this is to start by only looking at one gene and one trait, like lets assume that flavour is determined by a single gene (in reality it's probably not). And do some punnet squares to show gene frequencies through 3 generations of* backcrossing. Now lets assume that we found a special pineapple flavoured individual in our pine flavoured population that we wanted to keep. The gene causing the pineapple flavour could be dominant or recessive and the selection abilities and cubing outcome* will be different in both cases. 
a) pineapple flavour is dominant. 
* 
P = pineapple flavour and p = pine flavour 
Therefore since each individual will have two flavour genes paired up, the possible genotypes are PP, Pp, and pp. Since P is dominant, PP and Pp will express pineapple flavour while pp will exhibit pine flavour, these are their phenotypes. Now since the pineapple is a new flavour, chances are that the special individual will be heterozygous, or more specifically, Pp. Therefore, the only possible parent combination is Pp X pp with the Pp being the parent to be cubed. 
* 
Figure 1. The F1 cross

Now most will find it tough to pick males with the gene for pineapple flavour since males don't produce female flowers. Therefore, they will select males randomly and blindly with respect to this trait. The ratio of* P to p genes of the male F1 generation to be used in the first backcross will be 2:6. Another way to look at it is to say that the P gene fequency is 25%.* This means that one out of four pollen grains will contain the gene for pineapple flavour. Here is how this plays out in the first backcross. 
* 
Figure 2. The B1 cross

Now it's this first backcross that first creates an individual that is homozygous (PP) for the pineapple flavour. However, again because of our limited selection abilities, we choose males randomly. From the random males we should expect* three out of eight pollen grains to to contain the gene for pineapple flavour. The P1 female will still contribute one P gene for every p gene. I'll spare your computor's memory and* and not post the table, feel free to do it yorself though on paper to be sure you understand what happening*
* 
The* second backcross (Squaring) will produce the following:
3 PP** 8 Pp** 5 pp 
Therefore,* 68.75% will have pineapple flavour and 31.25% will have pine flavour. The frequency of the P gene has risen to 7/16 or* 43.75%. 
And finally, the third backcross (Cubing) will net the following genotypic ratios: 
7PP** 16Pp*** 9pp 
Therefore,* 71.875%* will have pineapple flavour after cubing has been completed. Roughly 22% (7/32*100) of the cubed progeny will be true breeding for the pineapple flavour. The frequency of the P gene has risen to roughly 47% (30/64). 
In conclusion, if the backcrossing continued indefinately with random selection of males and with large enough of a population size,* the frequency of the P gene would max out at 50%. This means that the best that can be expected from cubing is 25% true breeding for pineapple flavour and 75% that will display the pineapple flavour. You would never be rid of the 25% that would maintain the pine flavour. This model would hold true when trying to cube any heterozygous trait.
* 
b) Pineapple flavour is recessive 
In this case, P is for the pine flavour and p is for pineapple flavour. Convention is that the capital letter signifies dominance. For the breeder to have noticed the interesting trait, the mom to be cubed would have to be homozygous for the pineapple flavour (pp). Depending where the male came from and whether it was related, it could be Pp or PP, with PP being more likely. It won't make much difference which in the outcome. 
F1 cross* is pretty basic, we'll skip the diagram. We simply cross the female (pp) with the male (PP) and get offspring that are all Pp. Since the pine flavour is recessive, none of the F1 offspring will have pineapple flavour (hint* ). However, the frequency of the gene p will be 50%. 
pp X PP = Pp + Pp + Pp + Pp 
Since the F1 generation are all the same (Pp), the pollen it donates to the first backcross will contain a p gene for every P gene. The first backcross will be: 
B1 = pp X Pp = Pp + Pp + pp + pp 
As you can see, 50% of the offspring will be pineapple flavoured and the frequency of the p gene is 6/8 or 75%. This B1 generation will generate pollen containing 6 p genes for every 2 P genes. 
* 
* 
Figure 3. The second backcross.

As you can see, the second backcross or squaring produces pineapple flavour in 75% of the offspring. And the p gene frequency within those offspring is roughly 88%. (Remember C88* ). Of the pollen grains from this squaring, 14 out of 16 will carry the p gene for pineapple flavouring. When they are backcrossed to the P1 mom for the third time, they net the following cubed progeny: 
* 
* 
Figure 4. The third backcross

After cubing of a homozygous gene pair, we end up with roughly 88% of them displaying the desired trait (pineapple flavour in this case) and also being true breeding for that same trait. The frequency of this desired gene will be roughly 94%. If the backcrossing was to continue indefinately, the gene frequency would continue to approach 100% but never entirely get there.
* 
It should be noted that the above examples assume no selective pressure and large enough population sizes to ensure random matings. As the number of males used in each generation decreases, the greater the selective pressure whether intended or not. The significance of a breeding population size and selective pressure is much greater when the traits to be cubed are heterozygous. And most importantly, the above examples only take into account for a single gene pair. 
In reality, most of the traits we select for like potency are influenced by several traits. Then the math gets more complicated if you want to figure out the success rate of a cubing project. Generally speaking, you multiply the probabilities of achieving each trait against each other. For example, if your pineapple trait was influenced by 2 seperate recessive genes, then you would multiply 87.5% * 87.5%* (.875 * .875 *100) and get 76.6%. This means that 76.6% of the offspring would be pineapple flavoured. Now lets say the pineapple trait is influenced by 2 recessive traits and and a heterozygous dominant one. We would multiply 87.5% by 87.5% by 71.9% (.875*.875*.719*100) and get 55%. Just by increasing to three genes, we have decreased the number of cubed offspring having pineapple flavouring down to 55%. Therefore, cubing is a good technique where you want to increase the frequency of a few genes (this is an important point to remember* ), but as the project increases, the chance of success decreases .... at least without some level of selective pressure. 
* 
Applying the pressure 
The best way to significantly increase your chances of success is to apply intended selective pressure and eliminate unintentional selective pressure. Try to find clearcut and efficient ways to isolate and select for and against certain traits. Find ways to be sure your males are passing along the intended traits and remove all males that do not. This includes ALL traits that may be selected for. Some traits you will be able to observe directly in the males. Other traits like flowering duration you may not. If you are selecting for a trait you can't directly observe, you want to do some*progeny tests and determine which males pass on the most desireable genes. I'll explain more on progeny tests later. 
It's important that when chosing your best males to ignore the superficial traits having nothing to do with the real traits your looking for. You see, cannabis has several thousand genes residing on just 10 chromosome pairs or* 20 individual chromosomes. Therefore each chomosome contains hundred of genes. Each gene residing on the same chromosome is said to be linked to each other. Generally speaking, they travel as a group* . If you select for one of them, you are actually selecting for all of the traits on the chromosome. There is an exception to this rule refferred to as breaking linked genes via crossing over, but for simplicity sake, we will ignore that for now. Getting back to selection, you could decide to select for a trait such as you like the spikey look of the leaves while really being interested in fixing the grapefruit flavour. But as it may happen, both traits may be on the same chromosome pair but opposite chromosomes. If so, as long as you select the plants with spikey leaves, you will never get the grapefruit flavour you really want. It's good to keep in mind that each time you select for a triat, you are selecting against several hundred genes* This is why most serious breeders learn to take small methodical steps and work on one or two traits at a time. Especially with inbreeding projects such as selfing and backcrossing. 
Now lets see what kind of improvements we can make in the first example of trying to cube a heterozygous dominant trait using some selective pressure. Lets say that with each generation, we are able to remove the individuals recessive for the pine flavour (pp), but can't remove the heterozygous ones (Pp). If you recall, our P1 mom had the genotype (Pp) in that model and the F1 cross yielded (Pp + Pp + pp + pp) as possible offspring combinations. We remove the two (pp) individuals leaving us with only Pp. Therefore our first backcross will be: 
Pp * Pp = PP + Pp + Pp + pp 
Again we remove the pp individual leaving us with PP + 2Pp. Going into the second backcross we have increased our P gene frequency from 37.5% up to 66.7%. This means that going into the second backcross 4 of every six pollen grains will carry the P gene. The outcome is as follows 
* 
* 

*
As you can see, after selecting against the homozygous recessives for 2 backcrosses, we have increased our P gene frequency to 58% from 44% in our squared population. If we again remove the homozygous recessives, our gene frequency increases to 70% (14/20) going into the third backcross, meaning that 7 out of 10 pollen grains will carry the P gene. Again, I'll spare your PC's memory and just give your the results of the third backcross. 
B3 cross = 7 PP + 10 Pp + 3 pp 
*
This translates to mean that 95% of the progeny will taste like pineapple after cubing a heterozygous dominant strain if* the homozygous pine tasting ones are removed prior to to each backcross. This is an improvent from 72% when no selection occurred.* The frequency of individuals true breeding for the pineapple flavour rose to 35%.* But more importantly, the P gene frequency improves to 60%. This will be an important consideration when we discuss progeny testing* . 
But for now lets recap the percentage of individuals true breeding for the pineapple taste in each of the models. In the case where the pineapple flavour trait is heterozygous dominant and no selective pressure is used, cubing produced 22% true breeding individuals. By selecting against the homozygous pine recessive, we were able to increase this too 35%. And finally, when cubing a homozygous recessive gene, we are able to achieve a cubed population that is 87.5% true breeding for the pineapple flavour. And as I pointed out earlier, these numbers only apply to single gene traits. Lets say the pineapple flavour is coded by two seperate genes, one dominant and one recessive, and you are able to select against the homozygous recessive pine flavour while selecting for the dominant pineapple flavour gene. Your cubed population would then contain 87.5% * 35% (.875 * .35 * 100) =* 30% true breeding individuals. As you can see, as long as the cubed source is heterozygous, it doesn't matter how many backcrosses you do, you will never achieve a true breeding strain.
We can often get get hung up on terminology and lose sight of what is really trying to be said. For this paper, when I discuss inbreeding, I'm talking about crossing individuals from the same generation and not backcrossing. I've haphazardly referred to this as generational inbreeding, although I'm not certain such terminology is considered accurate, haha. Also, in my F1 vs F2 discussion paper, I try to finely define terms such IBL, F1, and F2 from the perspective of a seed vendour and seed buyer. Those definitions won't apply here and I'll rely upon the most generic definitions of those terms for this discussion. 
Your starting point of an inbreeding project can involve two parents that are related or two parents that are not. You could even start with a single parent and self it. In each case, we will arbitrarily assign the parents making up the starting point the P1 parents. In a typical inbreeding project, the progeny of the P1 parents will be called the F1 cross. When you cross individuals from an F1 generation together, you get an F2 generation. Cross the F2 generation and you get an F3 generation. The F3 generation gives rise to the F4 generation, and likewise, the F4 gives rise to the F5 generation. A similar inbreeding strategy can also be applied as a followup to a selfing or backcrossing project. We will first take a close look at how we can manipulate gene frequencies by solely working with generational inbreeding. 
Lets say we want to stabilize the pineapple flavour of a special individual within a pine flavoured population. The genes controlling the pine flavour could be dominant or recessive. This fact can greatly influence the success of the project. 
If the pineapple flavour is controlled by a dominant gene, there is a good chance the indivual will be heterozygous (Pp) where P symbolizes pineapple flavour and p symbolizes pine flavour. It can also safely be assumed that other individuals in the population are homozygous (pp) for the pine gene. Therefore our F1 cross will be:
F1 cross = Pp x pp = Pp + Pp + pp + pp 
50% of the F1 generation will be pineapple flavoured and the frequency of the pineapple (P) gene will be 2/8 or 25%. Natually when selecting parents for the F2 generation, we would choose ones that were pineapple flavoured and therefore they would all be heterozygous (Pp). By being able to select both sets of parents, we call this a full sib cross. Again due to it's common simplicity I'll spare you the punnet square, we can determine the genetic combinations of our F2 population in our heads.
F2 (a) cross = Pp x Pp = PP + Pp + Pp + pp - typical mendelian phenotypic 3:1 and genotypic1:2:1 ratios.
75% of the F2 population will have pineapple flavour and our frequency of the P gene is now 4/8 or 50%. Now moving onto the F3 (a) generation gets a little harder to do in our heads. Again spotting the pine flavoured (pp) individuals should be easy and therefore removed from the breeding population. This leaves us with the PP + Pp + Pp individuals to make up the breeding population. We shorten it to PPPPpp to indicate the breeding population's genotype and frequency of the P gene. Since it can evenly be divided by 2, PPp just as accurately symbolizes the same genotype. Therefore the two parents become PPp x PPp. Each individual letter can represent the frequency of a single gamete (pollen or ovule) in the breeding population.
Fig 1: F3 (a) Cross
*
If we continued into the F5 generation using the same selective pressure, we would end up with 144PP + 72Pp + 9pp which translates into 96% of the population tasting like pineapple. The frequency of the pineapple gene would have risen to 80%. 
b) But lets say that in all reality, that we can't determine flavour in the males, so we can only remove the pine (pp) flavoured individuals from the female parents. We call this a half-sib cross when we can't select our pollen source. So we would be doing two crosses Pp x Pp and Pp x pp. A shortcut is to combine the various genotypes into one and just write Pp x Pppp. I'll skip the punnet square on this one, but please feel free to do one yourself to be sure you understand what's happening. If you don't, it should become obvious when I go through the F3 cross in detail. 
F2 (b) cross = Pp x Pppp = PP + Pp + Pp + Pp + Pp + pp + pp + pp
62.5% (5/ of the halfsib F2 population would be pineapple flavoured and the frequency of the P gene would be 6/16 or 37.5%. This is quite a decrease by simply not being able to remove the pp males from the breeding population. I'll carry this one more generation (F3 cross) in detail to show you the developing patterns. After removing the pine flavoured (pp) females, our female genepool would be PP+Pp+Pp+Pp+Pp = PPPPPPpppp = PPPpp. Without any selective pressure, our male genepool would remain PP+Pp+Pp+Pp+Pp+pp+pp+pp = PPPPPPpppppppppp = PPPppppp. Here's how the cross plays out.
As you can see, the F3 cross yields pineapple flavour in 75% (30/40) of the offspring. The frequency of the P gene has risen to 48.8% (39/80). 
Lets look at the mathematical patterns developing. To recap, this F3 cross was PPPpp x PPPppppp. Lets rewrite it in a simpler fashion that expresses the ratio of each gene (or gamete). We would get 3P2p x 3P5p. If you note, when we add up the numerical value of each side of the cross and then multipy them (3+2)*(3+5) we get the number 40, which turns out is the same as the number of offspring created by the punnett square. Notice that when we multiply the two 3Ps, we get 9P, the same number of PP individuals from the punnett square? The same pattern holds for each combination, so what we have here is a simple way of calculating a punnet square outcome without actually drawing the punnet square. This can save alot of time when we get into complex combinations. So lets use the mathematical method of determining the results from the above F3 cross. 
3P2p x 3P5p = (3*3)P + (3*5)Pp + (2*3)Pp + (2*5)pp = 9PP + 15Pp + 6Pp + 10pp = 9PP + 21Pp + 10pp
As you can see we came up with the same number as the punnet square without drawing all the lines. Now lets use the same formula to calculate the F4 and F5 generations. We will remove the 10pp from the female genepool and be left with 9PP + 21Pp. If we add up all the P's and p's, this works out to [2(9) + 21]P and 21p which translates to 39P21p. The male gene pool will work out to be [2(9)+21]P and [21+2(10)]p = 39P41p. Remember, each number infront of each gene simply represents the frequency of that particular gene. 
F4 Cross:
39P21p x 39P41p = 39*39PP + 39*41Pp + 21*39Pp + 21*41pp = 1521PP + 1599Pp + 819Pp + 861pp 
= 1521PP + 2418Pp + 861pp and these add up to 4800
Therefore (1521+241/4800 or 82% will have pineapple flavouring and the frequency of the P gene will be 2(1521)+2418/2(4800) begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +2418/2(4800) end_of_the_skype_highlighting = 5460/9600 or 56.8%. 
Can you imagine doing that with a punnet square? Even so, as you can see, the literal numbers are getting a little crazy and are becoming hard to follow. It may be easier to start working with gene frequencies in terms of decimals or simply percentages. Percentages are the easiest to follow but there is a trick or two to remember, so I'll stick with simple decimals. So lets move onto the F5 generation using decimals to indicate frequencies. First we have to calculate the gene frequencies of each parental genepool. If you recall, the F4 cross created the following genepool. 1521PP + 2418Pp + 861pp with a total of 4800. When we translate each ratio into a decimal we get 1521/4800PP + 2418/4800Pp + 861/4800pp = .32PP + .50Pp + .18pp after rounding to two decimal places. [Hint: Note that if we add up all our decimals, we get a total of 1. If they don't, a mistake was made.] 
So now lets use the ratios we got from the F4 generation to calculate the gene frequencies of the parental genepools of the F5 cross. All we do is add together the frequency of each gene (gamete) and divide by the total of the ratio used in that genepool. Since the Pp is only half P, we divide this one in half. Therefore, the male parental genepool will be (.32+.25)/1 which equals .57P. Once we know P, we automatically know p since it is simply 1-P or .43. Therefore, the male parental genepool is .57P.43p. Now to determine the female gene frequencies, we need to subract the .18pp from the total numbers since they will be removed from the genepool. This is one way to do it. (.32+.25)/1-.18 = .57/.82 = .695P. Again 1-P=p so we end up with the female gene frequencies of .695P.305p. The F5 cross is as follows:
.695P.305p x .57P.43p = (.695*.57)PP + (.695*.43)Pp + (.303*.57)Pp + (.305*.43)pp = .40PP + .47Pp + .13pp
Finally in conclusion, after 4 generations of inbreeding where we only make our selections from the female population, we end up with an F5 population where 87% taste like pineapple. Plus the frequency of the pineapple gene in the F5 population is 63.5%. This is significantly less than if we were able to apply the selective pressure to both parental genepools. If you recall, in that situation we achieved 96% of the population tasting like pineapple. The frequency of the pineapple gene would have risen to 80%. This is just the case where the flavour gene is dominant, the situation when selecting for recessive traits is much nicer.
*
When the trait we want is recessive. 
In this case, we will assign the symbol p to indicate pineapple flavour and P will indicate Pine flavour. If we find a single pineapple flavoured individual in a population of pine flavoured individuals, and the trait is recessive, then the individual must be homozygous (pp) for the trait. When choosing a mate to cross it with, there is a chance you could select a heterozygous individual, but it's more likely to use a homozygous dominant pine flavoured one so that is what we'll base this next model on. Therefore, our F1 cross will be:
F1 cross = pp x PP = Pp + Pp + Pp + Pp or just simply Pp since all the F1s are the same. 
Just to maintain consistency, I will point out that none (0%) of the F1 cross will have pineapple flavour but the frequency of the p gene will be 50%. Now when we move onto the F2 population, our parents will both be Pp. Here is the F2 cross:
F2 cross = Pp x Pp = PP + Pp + Pp + pp
Since there was no selection in choosing the parents, the p gene frequency remained at 50%. However, 25% of the offspring will be pineapple flavoured. As has been shown previously, it is this reassortment within the F2 population that is key. Now we can spot the females that are homozygous (pp) for the pineapple flavour. If we can identify the pineapple flavoured males, then we will be finished with an F3 cross as follows:
F3(a) cross = pp x pp = pp + pp + pp + pp - all true breeding for the pineapple flavour, mission accomplished 
But not so fast, many are unable to determine the flavour of a male plant and so therefore wouldn't be able to perform any selections on the male portion of the genepool. Again we are back in a half-sib breeding model. The male population's population be PP + Pp + Pp + pp which equals 4P4p which in turn can be simplified to Pp. The frequency of the p gene in the female genepool will remain 100% from now on in this model. In this case the F3 cross would be:
F3 (b) cross = pp x Pp = Pp + pp + Pp + pp
50% of the F3(b) generation would be pineapple flavoured and the frequency of the pineapple (p) gene has increased to 6/8 or 75%. We would select out the PP female but use both Pp and pp males in the F4 cross. From what we learned in the previous section we could designate our gene frequencies as the female breeding pool = .5p.5p and the male breeding pool as .25P.75p. You see where those came from? Remember that 6/8 or 75% were p from the F3(b) cross? Well the 75% simply becomes .75 when we convert to decimal form. And 1-p=P to arrive at the .25p. Hence our F4 cross is:
F4 (b) cross = .5p.5p x .25P.75p = (.5*.25)Pp + (.5*.75)pp + (.5*.25)Pp + (.5*.75)pp = .25Pp + .75pp or more simply Pp + pp + pp + pp 
We'll skip to the F5 generation, see if you can figure where I get my gene frequencies. 
F5 (b) cross = .5p.5p x .125P.875p = .125Pp + .875pp
So after doing half sib inbreeding for 4 generations, we achieve an F5 generation where 87.5% of the offspring will be pineapple flavoured and the frequency of the p gene will be 93.75%. Not bad at all, just as good as cubing, but the 100% we achieved with the previous full sib example was better and with two fewer generations (HINT!!). 
Please keep in mind that these models assume that flavour is a trait controlled by a single gene or linked group of genes. Reality isn't as simple, but the principles mentioned here apply to more complex models as well. The main point to take from this is that the degree of selection we use can very much influence our success rate. And that selecting for dominant and recessive traits have some subtle differences.
Like
DumpsterKeeper, mr west, wyteberrywidow and 1 others like this.



Shishkaberry,Cheese,Lemon Skunk,Pineapple Express,Headbanger Kush,CheeZ Bx2 ,Big Band, Smile,Jamaican Bagseeds
Reply Reply With Quote Journal this Post 
12-27-2010 09:56 AM #2
jesus of Cannabis 
Super Stoner
Mr. Ganja


Join Date
Apr 2009
Location
N 45 Parallel Michigan
Posts
5,289


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Wow, i should'nt have had that Casey number before trying to take all that in. Just took me like 10-15 min's to read and re-re-re-read lol, but deff. some good info there avenger!
Going to have some DPQ shot's to get up on the thread Donny Boy  Holding back on the chop as its still putting out new flowers on the top's, and leaves are all still really green apart from the ONE Purple one lol. I'll post the Pic's before I get the axe out  It could prob. still do with another week.

later
cindy


----------



## kyle93 (May 14, 2011)

space jill is the shit


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

So her's my Deep Purp. Querkle. Would liked to have given her more time and get the full colour out but got to do what you got to do, and she had to come down. But my clone from it is only a few week's behing her and giong to leave it a bit more. Anyway....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

can just about see the colour coming in lad, try ice cubes on the coco it'll turn a plant with colour in it fast. like overnight fast.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 16, 2011)

Here's Pandora's Box, culled at day 50(early) for enhanced flavor. Grown organically under 600W Eye. 2 zips dry.View attachment 1603237View attachment 1603240


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

nice n frosty snafu!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 16, 2011)

One of my fav strains from this go around!

[video=youtube;_06h-tcNeCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_06h-tcNeCg[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can just about see the colour coming in lad, try ice cubes on the coco it'll turn a plant with colour in it fast. like overnight fast.


Ah Ha, just like the wee twist stick on my root cube! Simple when put like that lol. I'll give it a go on the clone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

Simples!!!

Nice vid ohio! Going to try that myself later. My ipoop does video. Really want to pop some of my cheesequake x qrazytrain.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2011)

Get em in man! lol I know what you mean. I'm doing seedlings and its a different ballgame from cloning, but end result's are same! Some say better. Ive been smoking a bit Liver's my mate grew in soil. It did'nt dense up (no boost) so allot of leaf to caleyx compared to mine in coco, and it tastes more when smoking, but Im still in no doubt's what's better as in coco vs soil. The Plant grow's much better in coco, so if if all else, nute's ect... are good and the strain is good then I'm not rushing to so back to dirt. It was a nice difference though imo. But even with the Liver's being the "best weed he's had lol" he's a seed man and didnt take any cut's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

oh well live n learn eh lol, im never going back to soil, its messy and the results are better in coco for sure. down my local grow shop they have pallets full of coco and a few bags of 50L biobizz top mix or some guff.

i am going to be popping a few of the new crosses just to fill in the gaps in the scrog only a few mind going to run the cheesequake x qrazy train and the psycho killer x livers.


----------



## greenavenger (May 22, 2011)

don your gonna get something CRAZY from that cheese quake x qrazy train. ive been smoking my cheesequake for a month an i still think its the best pot ive ever tasted and every one else agrees with that statement( although only bout 5 ppl have tastesd yet because it was small plant!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm expecting some pretty banging dope! The qt pheno I used was crazy frosted. Naming it is going to be a bitch tho!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

The Ice has been going on top of the coco last couple day's not and i can see the Purp. coming already. Got a couple Cheesequake x Qrazytrain's coming soon, with some Cheesequake x A.K 48.
Giong to be exciting   

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

i think here's oing to be a few in here rocking the cq x qt  i cant wait.

which reminds me i think ill go n put some ice on my cc x l ! cheers man


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Ice has been going on top of the coco last couple day's not and i can see the Purp. coming already. Got a couple Cheesequake x Qrazytrain's coming soon, with some Cheesequake x A.K 48.
> Giong to be exciting
> 
> cindy


Mmmmm cheesequake x qrazy train sounds bombbbbb!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

i needa get sum TGA strains man.. out of all the companies ive seen.. TGA seems to put out sum of the best looking and most colorful lookin plants ever!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

the resin profile should be off the chart on that one! tga aint the be all and end all tho


----------



## dirk d (Jun 3, 2011)

was thinking of getting some TGA strains this weekend. was thinking of either chernobyle, vortex, or space bomb or maybe querkle. only going to get 1 pack. curious to hear what you guys think is the best of TGA's gear. looking for some dank! thanks.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

Alright tga' lovers. Just thought i'd drop off A pic. from the Deep Purple Querkle i just took down. This was a snip that went straight to flower.




The ice deff. helped bring out the colour in its last few weeks. Most of the calyex's are a nice cherry colour, and the sour smell is something is almost sweeeeeeeeet 
Got my first Cheesequake x Qrazytrain popped and waiting to surface with some cc x livers and cheesequake x AK. 48 

later's
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

looks well tasty mate!! look forward to seeing the new crosses fella


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright tga' lovers. Just thought i'd drop off A pic. from the Deep Purple Querkle i just took down. This was a snip that went straight to flower.
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1632267-dsc02223-dpq.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1632268-dsc02224-dpq.JPG[/IMG]
> ...


wow. how big was the clone wen u put it in man? seems pretty fat man. and those sound like sum great crosses... i have a couple im gonna start soon too. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

did you put QQ pics up in here cinders?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2011)

Long time since I visited this thread don man what's up with some pics of those crosses?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

man i'd completely forgotten about the thread till cinders mentioned he'd put pics of the QQ up here. tho i can't see them ? 

which crosses you meaning? the QQ you've seen loads of my pics in the 600 breeding thread. the AK48 x cheesequake i think only stoneyluv and cinders have run so far but plenty of peeps have them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i'd completely forgotten about the thread till cinders mentioned he'd put pics of the QQ up here. tho i can't see them ?
> 
> which crosses you meaning? the QQ you've seen loads of my pics in the 600 breeding thread. the AK48 x cheesequake i think only stoneyluv and cinders have run so far but plenty of peeps have them


Any pics of your crosses is fine mate..how many phenos have u found in the Qq so far? Which is better?

I don't see no pics from cinders either?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

so far only two pheno's one tall and one short both very tasty and dripping in crystal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you put QQ pics up in here cinders?


Sorry Man. Me Bad.
http://





http://





I grew this while moving and managed to keep it to the end, but had to flower her small for time, but can tell it would be a great plant for SOG and like D.G.T said the T.H.C is off the chart ! 
Dank, Sweet tasting bud's that foxtail but stay hard a true beauty to grow with the color's coming naturally and no low temp's needed.


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 18, 2011)

thread is dead huh? subcool has that show on youtube called weed nerd. pretty sick ass little show he's got going


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a out to pop some Tga beans in here for sure some crosses and some original.. Been real busy but things are getting on the road now..


----------



## loquacious (Dec 18, 2011)

I just started some Plushberry and if they turn out ok I am going to get Ace of Spades and Agent orange next. So far the best place I found to buy his seeds is Hemp depot. They are the cheapest by a long shot.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm interested in the ace of spades for sure.. But Chernobyl and Querkle are two I want to try along with some qrazy quakes like the pics above looks dank!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey WBW, good to hear thing's are moving along for you bro. I wish i could say the same here, but next year look's like a good one! 
I've not had alot of time latley, but i'll have to pop over and check your work out.

cinder's


----------



## LaudanumRx (Dec 21, 2011)

What's up with Cheesequake? Just finishing a round of Plush and now about to do a round of CQ. No, really, tell me about it! Any good photos?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheesequake x A.K 48
http://


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

LaudanumRx said:


> What's up with Cheesequake? Just finishing a round of Plush and now about to do a round of CQ. No, really, tell me about it! Any good photos?


The Q.Q Pic. at the top is Cheesequake x Qrazytrain
" That's what's up wi cheesequake  "

cgg


----------



## yona420 (Jan 1, 2012)

whats up guys. first post on here, long time reader. anyway i have 5 jack the rippers that i started on 11-16-11 and 2 of em are bigger and fuller that the other three and the other three are nowhere near as big or fuller does any1 know if u can tell phenos this early.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Jan 2, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Q.Q Pic. at the top is Cheesequake x Qrazytrain
> " That's what's up wi cheesequake  "
> 
> cgg


That's awesome, I love it. Just cut my Plush this morning - - - 57 days. So gorgeous and super strong. Super nice bottom buds and not a plant over 3 ft, untopped. I guess I'm wondering if people have had these same types of experience with the Cheesequake because, frankly, I want to be blown away again.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 28, 2012)

Any one here???? Lol
well I'm about to get some TGA and want to know what stran has good yeald and don't stink that much in veg.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess there is none. Ive been reading more on here and now I don't think I won't to get any. Don't want to waste my $$$


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

there are plenty that are ok in veg stinkwise but when you flip you best have something to filter. you could say that about nirvana's seeds tho man.


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 19, 2012)

I think n the game we are in, Theres alllllll kinds of hermie genetics. They are everywhere! especially with the whole FEM seeds movement goin on. Its getting hard to find stable genetics nowadays. Besides, not many breeders are make IBL's anymore. There soooo much variation is the genetics these days. Honesty I think everyones out to get paid. Its a sellers market for seed companies right now and EVERYBODY is jumping on the hype


----------



## 1337hacker (Jul 19, 2012)

Querkle at 49 days:
View attachment 2260534
Jilly bean at 24:
View attachment 2260532View attachment 2260535
First time growing out his stuff though I have a buddy who has messed around with a few different phenos of the Plushberry. 

Jillybean smells like orange pineapple and the querkle smells like pinesol cleaner. 

Enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> I think n the game we are in, Theres alllllll kinds of hermie genetics. They are everywhere! especially with the whole FEM seeds movement goin on. Its getting hard to find stable genetics nowadays. Besides, not many breeders are make IBL's anymore. There soooo much variation is the genetics these days. Honesty I think everyones out to get paid. Its a sellers market for seed companies right now and EVERYBODY is jumping on the hype


why not i say. there are plenty of people making solid fems. check serious seeds for example, solid all the way. IBL's take an age to perfect an F4 not quite so long. and i actually like that you might get a few pheno's leaning to either parent. you don't want a zillion of course.


1337hacker said:


> Querkle at 49 days:
> View attachment 2260534
> Jilly bean at 24:
> View attachment 2260532View attachment 2260535
> ...


loved the querkle when i did it. dairy queen was pretty good. not tried the plushberry myself, i've got an ace of spades going presently smells quite nice but nothing to write home about.

I've fancied trying the jilly and the apollo crosses, i think the sativa stuff is nicer than subs indi stuff imo.

nice ish 1337


----------



## little rich (Jul 19, 2012)

heres sum pictures of tga chernobyl grown in soil under 2 600 watt hps lights. im very impressed wth this strain all buds are sugar coated in frosty resin.plants are 8 weeks & 2 days into flower today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

Ace of spades 8 weeks

View attachment 2274550View attachment 2274551


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

*

Ace of spades

​




*


----------



## metrogrowth (Mar 8, 2013)

They look Tasty!!!!!!!! enjoy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *
> 
> Ace of spades
> 
> ...


WOW !!!!!
Didnt even know you were running this one Donny Boy! Effin Impresive man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

am not the no lad. it was alreet smoke nowt too impressive


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> querkle at 7wks


nice car or plant Don?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

here's my Qrazy quake . It's made from two tga strains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> nice car or plant Don?


hahaah a while before you joined i think, RIU had a bit of a mix up with everyone's photo's in all the journals and threads. lot of folks pissed at rolli for it.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> here's my Qrazy quake . It's made from two tga strains View attachment 2560611View attachment 2560612


ah man 209, you just fuckin wait that think is going to finish huge in a tub like that. you can't even get buckets that big in the uk, that'd be called a bin ffs. looks lush man


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

I do my hash in a bucket that big and i live in the uk lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol your medals on its way westy! howay then what's it off n where do ya get em?


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2013)

pet food buckets, anyone with horses will have a spare few i bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

i'll ask about ta!


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wanted to ask a little advice. Im going to try out a TGA strain in my commercial grow and wondered if you could pick just one wich one? Ive done research on alot of his gear and im excited about trying it just cant decide. I really need a strain that stinks and finishes in 8ish weeks of flower. Those are really my only limitations. As far as yield im confident I can make any of his stuff produce. Height and space is no problem. My systems are a 6600w perpetual rdwc. I veg my current strain (Ogres Kush) for 8weeks. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

think you'll be hard pushed to find an 8ish strain unless you pheno hunt. i may be wrong but most of subs stuff is hybrid indica/sativa mix


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh. I was under the impression that alot of peopl where cutting down at 57 to 60 days on alot of his strains. Also it says on his sight that several of his strains are 8 weeks. Glad to know if its not likely before I spent a bunch of money on beans though. Thanks


----------



## cxper (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm fairly positive Vortex finishes in 50-56 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

Like i said I could be wrong. lol the seedbanks are saying 50-55. knowing sativa leaning pheno's i find it real hard to believe vortex would finish at 7 weeks and a day. again i may be wrong.


----------



## cxper (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I've only grown one out and it was hermi bag seed, so I had to chop her early at 46 days flower. Only pulled 34 g in soil under 300 w hps. The nugs are trichome caked but not super dense. I bet given another ten days to two weeks she'd have been ripe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

saw this in toke and talk n thought you guys might be interested:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/639355-vortex-little-disappointed.html


----------



## pothead4life810 (May 3, 2015)

what happened here, nobody grows tga no more?


----------

